# Empfohlene Netzteile



## HeNrY (20. August 2008)

Bei den vielen Marken von Netzteilen verliert man schnell den Überblick, von welchen man lieber die Finger lassen sollte, daher hatten wir im PCTweaks-Forum eine Liste geführt - diese würd ich gerne hier weiterführen:

*Gute Marken:*

AC Ryan
AcBel (Retailgeräte)
Amacrox
Antec
AOpen (Prima Power Serie)
BeQuiet!
Cooler Master
Cooltek
Cougar
Elan Vital
Enermax
Hiper
IKONIK
OCZ
Revoltec
Seasonic (S12 Serie)
Sharkoon
SilentMaxx
Silverstone
SuperFlower
Tagan
Thermaltake (Achtung: meist recht laut, auch wenn "Silent" draufsteht!)
TSP
Yesico
Zalman

*Solala-Marken:*

AcBel (OEM Geräte)
AeroCool
Akasa
Chieftec
Fortron (auch: FSP)
LC-Power
Levicom (auch: Alien Series)
NorthQ
Raptoxx

*Finger-weg-Marken:*

CL-Tec
Coba
Codegen
ColorsIT
Compucase
e-Pro
Linkworld
MS-Tech
Q-tec
Seasonic (OEM Geräte)
SuperSilent
Ultron
Xilence
Tronje
Auf Anfrage wird die Liste gerne erweitert. (Einfach posten )


----------



## Bennz (20. August 2008)

Mein Revoltec Hatt nach nicht ma 1,5 Jahren Dauerbetrieb denn asshoch gemacht hmmmmm.


----------



## HeNrY (20. August 2008)

Hmm, mal sehen was die anderen so sagen^^


----------



## Bennz (20. August 2008)

Tangan iss auf jeden Top, Das geht und Läuft im server top


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> *Solala-Marken:*
> 
> Chieftec
> Fortron (auch: FSP)
> LC-Power


Tu mal ganz schnell FSP nach oben, Chieftec kann da bleiben, ist aber nicht so schlecht, immerhin haltens was versprechen! (mehr oder minder)
Und da ist auch selten Schrott drin!!

Und Fortron mit LC-Power in einem Atemzug zu nennen, ist schon blasphemie...
Zumal die die FSP Aopens weiter oben anführst...


HeNrY schrieb:


> *Finger-weg-Marken:*
> 
> Compucase
> Seasonic (OEM Geräte)


1. Warum ist Compucase so weit unten?!
Die machen wirklich brauchbare Netzteile, die auch halten was sie versprechen und keine Blender sind, wie die LC-Powers, die auch gern mal explodieren, wenn man sie mit Nennlast belastet...


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2008)

Also was Fortron angeht, kann ich die Einordnung auch nicht verstehen. FSC setzt auf Fortron. Auch wenn es bei denen OEM ist. Ich war mit meinen Fortrons verdammt zufrieden.

LC-Power gehört meines Erachtens nach ganz unten. Zwei NTs gekauft, zwei reklamiert ganz schlechte Quote.

Xilence hat mich im PCGH-Test überrascht. Die Entwicklung sollte weiter beobachtet werden. Vielleicht einen Hinweis in der Liste anbringen, dass bei Xilence die "billigen" Nts gemieden werden sollten. Das im PCGH-Test war nicht besonders günstig.

Aber ansonsten gute Idee.

EDIT

Bei Tagan vielleicht ein Hinweis, dass ältere Nts gemieden werden sollten. Oder besonders auf die Piperock Modelle hinweisen, da diese aktuell und gut sind (für Casemodder wegen der Lichteffekte).

Auch bei den alten Be Quiet (P5) sollte man vorsichtig sein.


----------



## HeNrY (20. August 2008)

Kay, ich änder das bei Zeit ab


----------



## HeX (20. August 2008)

warum ist coba nicht zu empfehlen?

hab ein coba nitrox und kann eigentlich über garnicht klagen, lüfter sind lautlos, nichts fiebt, kühl ist es auch noch und liefert laut speedfan fast perfekt spannungen von genau 3,30V 5,00 V und 12,22 V

desweiteren überall top bewertungen (weshalb ich es mir auch gekauft habe)

also ne kleine begründung warum diese netzteile gut und warum andere weniger gut sein sollen wäre vielleicht ganz nützlich


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ....und keine Blender sind, wie die LC-Powers, die auch gern mal explodieren, wenn man sie mit Nennlast belastet...





Pokerclock schrieb:


> LC-Power gehört meines Erachtens nach ganz unten. Zwei NTs gekauft, zwei reklamiert ganz schlechte Quote.


Mensch Leutz, ihr macht mir Angst
Ich glaub ich kauf mir doch bald ein anderes NT, und schmeiß mein LC Power raus. 
Obwohl ich damit seit ca 2 Jahre keine Probleme hatte. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich dieses NT nie zb. durch OC belastet habe, wenn man das so sagen kann. Vieleicht hat es daher nun schon 2Jahre gehalten?


----------



## HeNrY (20. August 2008)

Die Liste (wenn ihr auf den Link geklickt hätte) basiert zum Großteil auf subjektiven Meinungen (Erfahrungen).
Ferner ist die Liste natürlich modifizierbar - die Idee dieser Liste ist einfach nur die, dass Neulinge einen Richtungsweiser haben.


----------



## HeX (20. August 2008)

um der sache die subjektivität zu nehmen, schlage ich ja vor den allgemeinen ruf bzw. allgemine krankenheiten der verschiendenen netzteile mit anzuführen.

zb. ... 
netzteilhersteller 1 - feept gern mal 
netzteilhersteller 2 - hält nicht die versprochene maximallast
netzteilhersteller 3 - stecker fallen ab
netzteilhersteller 4 -  sehr laute lüfter

....


----------



## Timsalabim (20. August 2008)

Ich habe ein Crosair NT und bin sehr zufrieden. Denn das ist sehr leise, hat lange Kabel und eine sehr gut Verarbeitung.


----------



## Fabian (20. August 2008)

Also Fsp muss hoch,sehr Leise,Leistungsstark Netzteile.
Auch wenn mich viele für die nächsten Sätze schlagen werden,ich sage sie trotzdem.
Ich besaß ein be quiet netzteil,und ein Lc Power mit 14 cm Lüfter und 550 Watt.
Das Lc Power ist Spannungsstabieler und genauso leise,und natürlich günstiger
Vielleicht mag das Be Quiet bessere Teile verbaut haben,aber das Lc power verrichtet seinen sehr gut und da raucht nichts ab.
Das ist nen ganz neues Modell,mit großen Kühlkörpern und sehr guter verarbeitung.
Also es wird nicht das letzte lc Power was ich gekauft habe


----------



## Leopardgecko (20. August 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> LC-Power gehört meines Erachtens nach ganz unten. Zwei NTs gekauft, zwei reklamiert ganz schlechte Quote.



Das kann ich nun wiederum gar nicht verstehen.
Ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren 6 LC-Power NT's (550Watt Silent NT's mit dem goldenen Gehäuse) verbaut und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.
Alle NT's funktionieren immer noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> aber das Lc power verrichtet seinen sehr gut und da raucht nichts ab.





			
				letzter P3D NT Test schrieb:
			
		

> Wir versuchten es mit 15A erneut und das Netzteil sprang tatsächlich wieder an, um nach einer Minute erneut abzuschalten. Dies wiederholten wir ein weiteres Mal, *wobei sich das Netzteil für immer verabschiedete.*




Sollte wohl alles sagen, oder?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

So, jetzt mal klartext:
Wirklich empfehlen kann man eigentlich nur von folgenden hergestellte Netzteile.
CWT, Etasis, FSP und Seasonic, Enermax ist momentan auch noch gut.
Acbel ist auch nicht so wirklich prickelnd, geht aber noch, Delta ist noch brauchbar, nicht überragend aber kann man benutzen, HEC ist auch sehr gut und durchaus als Markenhersteller anzusehen...

Alles andere ist für die Tonne (oder keiner Erwähnung wert)!!

Und wenn jemand kommt, das wäre aber ja nicht und 'sein Hersteller', z.B. Corsair oder Silverstone wäre nicht dabei - FALSCH, Corsair lässt von Seasonic und Fortron produzieren, Silverstone hat irgendwie alles im Angebot (Fortron, CWT, Etasis, Seasonic ist aber auch mit bei), netterweise zeigt Silverstone auf der Page das Innenleben, so dass man recht genau weiß, was man kauft...


----------



## Fabian (20. August 2008)

naja an meinem hing schon einiges dran,mit oc.
Außeredm rede ich nicht von dem Goldenen.
selbst greycomputer verkauft jetzt ein Lc power nt


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

hier noch ein paar Worte zu Billig NTs!, mal das Fazit zitieren  


			
				Jonnyguru.com schrieb:
			
		

> It was hard to pick a winner among losers, but the clear leader of the pack would have to be the Delta DPS300-PB-1, if for no other reason than it actually still worked after we got done with it. A distant second place goes to the Yuelin built Powork unit, for making it the furthest in our competition before puking its guts out.



Für die wo kein Englisch können:



			
				meine Übersetzung schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schwer einen Gewinner unter Verlieren zu kühren, aber der klare Sieger der Meute muss das Delta DPS300-PB-1 sein und wenn auch nur aus dem Grund, das es immer noch funktionierte, nachdem wir damit fertig waren.
> Ein abgeschlagener zweiter geht zum von Yuelin gebauten Powerork, dafür das es am weitesten in unserem Test kam, bevor es die Eingeweide auskotzte.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> > Zitat von *letzter P3D NT Test*
> > _Wir versuchten es mit 15A erneut und das Netzteil sprang tatsächlich wieder an, um nach einer Minute erneut abzuschalten. Dies wiederholten wir ein weiteres Mal, *wobei sich das Netzteil für immer verabschiedete.*_
> 
> 
> Sollte wohl alles sagen, oder?!


Ist schon ein bissle alt der Test (20.11.2006).
In den fast 2 Jahren wird wohl LC Power einiges verbessert haben.
Und das LC6550GP gibts jetzt als LC6550GP2 V2.2. Ob das auch bei diesem Test durchfallen würde?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

Davon kannst du ausgehen!

Ein Anständiges 550W Netzteil für 40€ ist halt nicht möglich.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Das kann ich nun wiederum gar nicht verstehen.
> Ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren 6 LC-Power NT's (550Watt Silent NT's mit dem goldenen Gehäuse) verbaut und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.
> Alle NT's funktionieren immer noch einwandfrei.



Und genau das ist das Problem bei solchen Listen. Es wäre ja auch etwas krass, wenn wirklich jeder ein defektes NT hätte. Aber zwei reichen mir aus, um nicht mehr eins davon zu kaufen.

Es ist durchaus machbar, die Liste soweit zu erweitern, dass zu jeder Marke entsprechende Berichte verlinkt werden oder hier im Thread geposted werden und dann in der Liste hinzugefügt. 

Das Problem wird anfangs die Unvollständigkeit sein und gegen Ende die Übersichtlichkeit. Zudem macht es Arbeit sowas zu verwalten. Trotzdem wird ein schaler Beigeschmack der Subjektivität bleiben.

Ich wäre noch für eine feinere Aufteilung (fünf statt drei Kategorien), eine Auflistung welcher tatsächliche Hersteller sich hinter einer MArke verbirgt (Stafan kann da scheinbar helfen) und eine ausführliche Verlinkung zu verschiedenen NT-Testberichten im Net.


----------



## Fifadoc (20. August 2008)

also ich kann gut die Geräte von Coolermaster empfehlen. Hatte ein 460W und nu ein 520W. vor allem das 520W ist mit 66€ ein P/L knaller. Das Gerät ist zuverlässig und nicht zu laut.

Das Finger weg bei Xilence kann ich bestätigen. Bei meiner besseren Hälfte ist eins drin. Also eigentlich das vierte seit April. Das erste ging gar nicht, das Zweite knallte mit rauch nach einer woche die Sicherung raus. Das dritte lief 3 Monate und knackste dann, bevor es einfach nicht mehr an sprang. Nu isses das vierte... war leider nur ein 1:1 tausch möglich... 
Und als "billig" würd ich das netzteil nicht bezeichnen, hat auch fast 100€ gekostet, war damals leider ein not kauf -.-


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> eine Auflistung welcher tatsächliche Hersteller sich hinter einer MArke verbirgt (Stafan kann da scheinbar helfen) und eine ausführliche Verlinkung zu verschiedenen NT-Testberichten im Net.


Das kannst du vergessen, siehe mein Beispiel Silverstone!

Das ST40F deren 'Silent Serie' ist zum Beispiel ein Fortron, das ST50F auch, das ST56F dürft ein Etasis sein (bin mir hier nicht ganz sicher, kann auch ein CWT sein), ST60F müsste Seasonic sein, das ST70F Etasis oder CWT, ST75F CWT, das ST85F schaut eher nach Seasonic aus, das 1000er auch, das 1200er ist wieder CWT.

Du siehst, solche Listen scheitern schon im Grundsatz...

Das einzige was Sinn machen würde, wäre alle NT Hersteller, die ein Retailer vertreibt aufzuzählen (z.B. bei Silverstone wäre es Channel Well Technology, Etasis, Fortron, Seasonic)...


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> also ich kann gut die Geräte von Coolermaster empfehlen. Hatte ein 460W und nu ein 520W. vor allem das 520W ist mit 66€ ein P/L knaller. Das Gerät ist zuverlässig und nicht zu laut.


Coolermaster müsste Acbel sein.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das einzige was Sinn machen würde, wäre alle NT Hersteller, die ein Retailer vertreibt aufzuzählen (z.B. bei Silverstone wäre es Channel Well Technology, Etasis, Fortron, Seasonic)...



Das geht doch auch.  

Der Rest ließe sich doch mit Sicherheit dann per Anfrage regeln.


----------



## Overlocked (20. August 2008)

Die Seasonics OEMs sind auch sher gute Netzteile. Die kann man nur empfehlen. In einer PCGH stand auch mal, wie qualitativ hochwertig die sind


----------



## Fabian (20. August 2008)

ach ja mein Lc Power versorgt einen Q6600 und 2x 8800 gt Sli ohne Probleme.
Auch bei oc


----------



## Overlocked (20. August 2008)

Fragt sich nur wie lange es dies bei Belatung aushält


----------



## Fabian (20. August 2008)

naja wir haben 4 tage damit rumgemacht


----------



## Fabian (20. August 2008)

und wenn es sich doch mal verabschiedn sollte,habs in nem Klasse Laden bei uns gekauft,man kriegt sofor ersatz


----------



## jetztaber (20. August 2008)

Wer stellt eigentlich die Netzteile für Thermaltake her? Hab eins drin und keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (20. August 2008)

Mir fehlt in der Liste irgendwie die Marke Corsair ?!

Sind meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gute Netzteile !



Mfg Micha


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2008)

Ich habe 4 Jahre lang das Netzteil Delux DLP-550S drinnen gehabt (für mein AMD PC mit dem A8N32 SLI Deluxe Mainboard).
Das Netzteil hat nur 45€ gekostet und liefert 530W.

Bis heute geht es ohne Probleme, der Lüfter ist immer noch so leise wie am ersten Tag. Es hat meine Hardware immer mit allem versorgt. 

Man muss nicht immer nur Pech mit einer günstigen Marke haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> und wenn es sich doch mal verabschiedn sollte,habs in nem Klasse Laden bei uns gekauft,man kriegt sofor ersatz


Und den Rest??


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Wer stellt eigentlich die Netzteile für Thermaltake her? Hab eins drin und keine Probleme damit.



Das ist idR CWT, wobei CWT ein Großteil der 'Megawatt' Netzteile herstellt.
Fortron findet man eher 'untenrum', Etasis fällt auf (zumindest die neusten), das erkennt 'nen blinder mit 'nem Krückstock erkennen, da ein 80mm Lüfter und nur vorn 
Ich hatte vor langer Zeit auch mal ein CWT NT (ist schon ~10 Jahre her), das war auch nicht nennenswert schlechter als mein HEC-300GR, trotz dessen das es nur 235W hatte...

Hatte da irgendwie Glück und bisher auch kein wirklich schlechtes NoName Netzteil (OK, das Leadman LP-6100D kann man so sehen und das olle Levicom)


----------



## Uziflator (21. August 2008)

Ich hab eins von Coolermaster und bin sehr zufrieden, es ist sehr leise.


----------



## Ecle (21. August 2008)

Hier könnt ihr auch gucken welcher der wirkliche Hersteller des Netzteils ist.
Mir ist sofort die pcgh news eingefallen ^^
PCGH - News: Webtipp: Von welchem Hersteller stammt Ihr Netzteil wirklich?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2008)

Nein, kann ich nicht, da mein Silverstone irgendwie keine UR Nummer hat


----------



## mFuSE (22. August 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Mir fehlt in der Liste irgendwie die Marke Corsair ?!
> Sind meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gute Netzteile !
> Mfg Micha



Stefan Payne hat's ja schon in diesem Thread geschrieben - die stellen nicht selber her - sondern lassen sich beliefern - ergo stehen die durchaus drin 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...corsair-vx450-corsair-hx520-4.html#post203804


----------



## san1 (22. August 2008)

Ich hatte bis diesen Montag ein FSP Group INC. Netzteil drin, es ist nach 2 1/2 Jahren abgeraucht, ist aus meinem Medion Rechner gewesen.
Jetzt hab ich mir mal zwecks Neuverkabelung das Mainboard Hadbuch Runtergeladen (vom Medion Rechner und das ding war mit 300 Watt unterversorgt gebraucht hätte es ein 350W NT. Hab neues Gehäuse Gekauft und ein Corsair HX620W
und es Rennt ohne Probleme. Richtung Weihnachten werde ich das Mobo wechseln und den Pentium 4 des Platzes verweisen. die 7600GT fliegt dann auch raus. obwohl die Zimmlich neu ist 1/2 Jahr damals wollte ich jedoch nicht das Netzteil Wechseln, was ein Fehler war.
Sonst hätte ich eine X1900XT genommen.

Naja Corsair is Flüsterleise im Vergleich zum NT davor.
Ich finde es Empfehlenswert und einen Quadqore mit einer 4870 oder 9800 wird das gerät bei 620W Leistung wohl Kaum Auslasten können, zumindest wenn kein Cross oder SLI drinnen ist, obwohl es eine SLI Zertiviezierung hat.


----------



## nfsgame (22. August 2008)

Also LC-Power kann meiner Meinung nach ruhig in die mittlere Kategorie. Ich habe bestimmt schon 15 Stück davon verbaut und die laufen immernoch wie am ersten TAg. Das einzige woran es was auszusetzen gibt ist die effizienz (ca. 77% bei 89%LAst).


----------



## mFuSE (22. August 2008)

san1 schrieb:


> ....(vom Medion Rechner und das ding war mit 300 Watt unterversorgt gebraucht hätte es ein 350W NT. Hab neues Gehäuse Gekauft und ein Corsair HX620W....
> die 7600GT fliegt dann auch raus. obwohl die Zimmlich neu ist 1/2 Jahr damals wollte ich jedoch nicht das Netzteil Wechseln, was ein Fehler war.
> Sonst hätte ich eine X1900XT genommen....
> 
> inen Quadqore mit einer 4870 oder 9800 wird das gerät bei 620W Leistung wohl Kaum Auslasten können, zumindest wenn kein Cross oder SLI drinnen ist, obwohl es eine SLI Zertiviezierung hat.



Informier dich hier am besten gleich etwas - dann wirst du sehen für den Medion hätte auch ein 250Watt NT gereicht, für eine 4870 mit Quadcore reicht ein 450er NT.


Bei OC und SLI kann >500 intressant werden - je nachdem mit wieviel Spannung man seine Teile braten will


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Mir fehlt in der Liste irgendwie die Marke Corsair ?!


 
Sind meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gute Netzteile !
Marke != Hersteller

Hersteller sind:
AcBel, Channel Well Technology, Delta Electronics, Enhance, Etasis, Fortron, Seasonic.
Das ist das was sich unter einem 'Markengerät' verbergen kann!

Enermax, Compucase, Zippy basteln auch noch eigene.
OEM Only ist z.B. LiteOn, früher Minebea, letztere haben früher wirklich astreine Netzteile hergestellt, die über alles erhaben waren...



san1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis diesen Montag ein FSP Group INC. Netzteil drin, es ist nach 2 1/2 Jahren abgeraucht, ist aus meinem Medion Rechner gewesen.


Ja, aber hier ist die Bauform des Netzteiles bzw des Deckels richtig *******.

Die ganzen kleinen BOhrlöcher dadrin verhindern den Luftdurchfluss, so dass es erstens laut und zweitens heiß wird.
Ist also eine klassische Fehlkonstruktion, die aber auf Medions Mist gewachsen ist!

Umsonst wird das Netzteil nicht als FSP-300*MDN* bezeichnet, ist also eine Sonderserie die für Medion gebaut wurde...


san1 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir mal zwecks Neuverkabelung das Mainboard Hadbuch Runtergeladen (vom Medion Rechner und das ding war mit 300 Watt unterversorgt gebraucht hätte es ein 350W NT. Hab neues Gehäuse Gekauft und ein Corsair HX620W


Wie schon gesagt wurd, verschätzt du dich hier ganz gewaltig!!
Vorallendingen: was soll denn viel Leistung brauchen?!

Selbst wenn die CPU 150W verbrät und die GPU auch 150W, bist du hier nur bei 300W, aber das wird hier nicht der Fall sein, oder?!




san1 schrieb:


> und es Rennt ohne Probleme. Richtung Weihnachten werde ich das Mobo wechseln und den Pentium 4 des Platzes verweisen. die 7600GT fliegt dann auch raus. obwohl die Zimmlich neu ist 1/2 Jahr damals wollte ich jedoch nicht das Netzteil Wechseln, was ein Fehler war.
> Sonst hätte ich eine X1900XT genommen.


Das Netzteil hätt auch eine x1900XT ausgehalten, so viel verbrät die ja auch wieder nicht, zusammen mit dem single Core Preskomm sinds vielleicht 180-200W, die das NT unter Vollast dafür aufbringen muss...

Du siehst, die 300W sind durchaus ausreichend gewesen, zumal die Aldi Rechner idR auch nicht aufgerüstet werden und es auch keinen Sinn macht, ein NT bei einem OEM System zu überdimensionieren, einmal weils Geld kostet zum anderen weil mehr ENergie aus der Steckdose gezogen werden muss, aufgrund schlechter Auslastung...



san1 schrieb:


> Naja Corsair is Flüsterleise im Vergleich zum NT davor.
> Ich finde es Empfehlenswert und einen Quadqore mit einer 4870 oder 9800 wird das gerät bei 620W Leistung wohl Kaum Auslasten können, zumindest wenn kein Cross oder SLI drinnen ist, obwohl es eine SLI Zertiviezierung hat.



Bei der Leistungsaufnahme der CPUs hat sich in den letzten Jahren nicht so viel getan...
Sie ist eher gesunken, die Boards müssen ein viel breiteres Spektrum abdecken...

Von 25W bis 140W ist da alles mit bei, im idle ists sogar noch weniger...

Und selbst die Grafikkarten sind nicht soo stromhungrig, einzig 'absolutely High End' verbrät gern mal 250-300W, ansonsten kommt man aber in der Regel mit 100W aus...

Sprich ein 350-400W Netzteil ist in der heutigen Zeit völlig ausreichend, sofern man nicht gerad 'nen nForce mit MCP55 (nForce 500, 680i, 780i/790i) besitzt...


----------



## Fabian (28. August 2008)

Besitz jemand hier geeignete Werkzeuge (strommessgerät usw.) um einen Netzteiltest durchzuführen?
Oder vielleicht könnte dieses Bestimmte netzteil direkt von Pcgh getestet werden?


----------



## Fabian (28. August 2008)

hat denn niemand die entsprechenden Messgeräte?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. August 2008)

Ich fürchte nicht, auch PCGH wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Fabian (28. August 2008)

und wie führen die dann Netzteiltests durch,ohne messgeräte?
Kann man sonst noch die Spannungsstabilität testen?


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2008)

PCGH guckt in erster Linie ob das Testsystem läuft, wie laut das NT dabei ist und wie viel Saft es aus der Steckdose zieht.

Mit definierten Lasten am rande der Belastbarkeit und mit Stabilitätsmessungen an jeder einzelnen Spannungsschiene etc. testet eigentlich nur THG.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. August 2008)

nee 

Das tut auch z.B. Jonnyguru oder aber Anandtech, ehemals P3D....


----------



## jaytech (28. August 2008)

Ich habe ein Chieftech iGrenn Power 500W, damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2008)

Ich verstehe ebenfalls nicht, wie man Chieftec als "Solala" bezeichnen kann?! 
Mein 500AB leistet hervorragende Arbeit und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit ...

Da würde ich eher andere Marken als "Solala" bezeichnen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2008)

Naja, wenn Chris schon sagt, das Delta Murks ist, wirds auch so sein.
Ich neige auch dazu ihm zuzustimmen!


Ich hatte ja mal einen 9500er Phenom auf einem M2N32 WS am Laufen, sobald Last auf allen Kernen war -> freeze.

Hab dann mein NMB PG465-20ASV dran gehängt, dann liefs...

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom NMB:
:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (2. September 2008)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem das BQT P7 Dark Power Pro gekauft.

Bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden, habe inzwischen aber Erfahren müssen das die Probleme mit der GTX 280 haben.
BQT teit in Emails mit das Sie für die GTX ein 850W NT empfehlen, und das die meisten 6 - 700W NT auf dauer nicht" Überleben" ?    

Ich hoffe PCGH kann da mal nachhaken ? ?

Hatte eigentlich gedacht ich hätte ein gutes Marken NT   

Hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme, auch nicht beim OC @ 3843 MHz @ 1,336V + 770/1569/1312
Alles bei Furmark + 1 X Prime für ca. 8 Std.
Ist selbst in meinem Silent PC noch nie zu hören gewesen.


----------



## Lee (2. September 2008)

Also nen PC mit ner 280er GTX kann man beim besten Willen nicht mehr als silent betrachten^^

Ansonsten interresiert mich auch, was das heißen soll. Selbst ein 500 Watt Netzteil schaft eine GTX. 850 Watt ist ein "klein" wenig übertrieben...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. September 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, dass die Xilence Netzteile gar nicht so schlecht sind. Gut sie haben einen relativ schlechten Wirkungsgrad aber die 2 Xilence Netzteile laufen immer noch (nach 1 Jahr und 1,5 Jahren).
Ich finde die Liste zu pauschal. Es stimmt es gibt "Schrottmarken" aber es kommt immer auf den Einsatz drauf an. Wenn ein Office PC nur 6 Stunden in der Woche läuft lohnt es sich gar nicht auf den Wirkungsgrad zu achten. Weil der Stromverbrauch bzw. der Mehrverbrauch gegenüber höherwertigen NTs zu vernachlässigen ist (selbst über Jahre gesehen).
Das Einzige was so ein NT haben muss wäre Haltbarkeit, der Rest steht in keinen P/L Verhältnis und wäre somit Sekundär.
Wenn allerdings ein PC 8 Stunden am Tag rennt, wäre ein billig NT allein schon wegen dem schlechte Wirkungsgrad und damit einher gehend der höhere Mehrverbrauch und die höhere Abwärme nicht zu empfehlen. 

Weiterhin vollziehen die meisten Hersteller auch Entwicklungsprozesse und werden besser. Ein Hersteller der Heute ein schlechtes Netzteil abliefert kann Morgen schon wieder ein "Super Teil" abliefern.
Auch hat jeder Hersteller mit Ausfallquoten zu kämpfen. Soll heißen auch ein Enermax, Be quiet oder Seasonic reißt mal die Hufe hoch.

Die Liste ist eine zwar gute Idee aber viel zu pauschal und ungenau.
Vlt. sollten hier in die Liste, wenn man schlechte Erfahrung mit einen Netzteil gemacht hat, auch die Garantieabwicklung des Herstellers mit einfließen 



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor kurzem das BQT P7 Dark Power Pro gekauft.
> 
> Bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden, habe inzwischen aber Erfahren müssen das die Probleme mit der GTX 280 haben.
> BQT teit in Emails mit das Sie für die GTX ein 850W NT empfehlen, und das die meisten 6 - 700W NT auf dauer nicht" Überleben" ?



So ein Käse 850 Watt für die GTX, man kann es auch übertreiben. Für eine GTX 280 + Quadcore CPU (beides ohne OC) reicht ein 400W Netzteil aus. Schön zu sehen wie ein Hersteller versucht Geld zu machen 


MFG


----------



## hanni6al (2. September 2008)

*Corsair *hast als Netzteil vergessen ich hab das hx520 zwar noch nicht lange aber es läuft ausgezeichnet bis jetzt!


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2008)

hanni6al schrieb:


> *Corsair *hast als Netzteil vergessen ich hab das hx520 zwar noch nicht lange aber es läuft ausgezeichnet bis jetzt!



Corsair = Seasonic (HX) oder Fortron (VX)


----------



## steinschock (2. September 2008)

Könnt ihr nicht lesen, die Aussagen stammen von BQT.
Ich hab ne WAkü das ist auch der GTX egal .

Bitte Bitte erst sorgfältig lesen.
ich saug mir das nicht aus den fingern.  

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=76015&d=1219783597

Habe mehrere solcher Probleme und Antwort- mails gesehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2008)

Doch, wir können lesen, nur was die Hersteller von irgendwas sagen, kannst dir ans Knie nageln, ist meist eh nix wert...


----------



## steinschock (2. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, wir können lesen, nur was die Hersteller von irgendwas sagen, kannst dir ans Knie nageln, ist meist eh nix wert...



das Problem ist das schon mehrere BQT 650 defekt sind !!!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2008)

nicht unbedingt eine marke für jedermann, aber wenn man schon eine liste mit "guten (netzteil) marken" macht, dann gibt es höchstens einen grund, warum *Engelking* nicht draufsteht:
weil man noch eine mit "sehr guten Marken" hat


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> das Problem ist das schon mehrere BQT 650 defekt sind !!!!!



Achja und das hat jetzt mit der Leistung und weniger mit mangelhafter Qualität zu tun?!

Sorry, aber du solltest dich wirklich etwas mehr mit der Materie beschäftigen, bevor du einen auf dicke Hose machst!!

PS: von welchem BQT 650 sprichst eignetlich?!
Dark Power Pro, P6, P7, Straight??


----------



## steinschock (2. September 2008)

Das hat nichts mit der Leistung zu tun wer sagt das ????

Ich will einfach ne info, nicht von Dir.
Ich wäre froh gewesen ich hätte das vorher gewusst,
falls es da Probleme gibt warum auch immer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Leistung zu tun wer sagt das ????


Ich sag das!
Weil das wirklich nix damit zu tun hat, das NT ist einfach Mist, BQT hat (mal wieder) Mist gebaut...

Von den reihenweise abrauchenden Straights, aufgrund von abgefackelter Lüfterregelung hast sicher schonmal gehört, oder?!


steinschock schrieb:


> Ich will einfach ne info, nicht von Dir.


Dann nimm die Aussage vom Regen im Mai, der ist E-Techniker, der weiß schon was er schreibt!
Und wenn nicht, bin ich ja noch da, um ihn zu korrigieren 



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh gewesen ich hätte das vorher gewusst,
> falls es da Probleme gibt warum auch immer.


Tja, deswegen gibts Foren, in denen man fragen kann...
Und deswegen sollte man dem Support nicht weiter glauben als man ihn schmeißen kann!!
Weil da sitzen idR keine Fachmänner sondern irgendwelche Studenten und sonstigen die keine Peilung haben, was sie da gerad wieder vom Zettel abgetippt haben!

Echte Techniker gibts nur in der RMA Abteilung wo sie u.U. die NTs reparieren, wenn sie nicht gleich weggeschmissen werden!


So und jetzt viel Spaß beim lesen!
Und wenn du nicht weißt, wovon du tipst, dann tu bitte nicht so, als ob du es tust...


----------



## steinschock (2. September 2008)

Ich weis echt nicht was Dein Problem mit mir ist.

Ich hab mein NT +Graka vor 2 Wochen gekauft, da war noch keine Rede davon das die mit ner GTX probleme haben soll.

Ich habe jetzt das 3. BQT und war/bin bis jetzt zufrieden, ich will einfach das da mal Klarheit geschaffen wird.
Schließlich weiß ich selbst das da 500W locker reichen sollten.
Deshalb bin ich auch so entsetzt.
Wie gesagt weis nicht was Du für ein Problem mit mir hast, bin eigentlich daran Interessiert Infos bezüglich dieses aktuellen Vorgangs zu erhalten.

Ich will hier keinen angreifen aber die Antworten gehen am Problem vorbei.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (5. September 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht lesen, die Aussagen stammen von BQT.



Doch kann ich, denn meine Aussage war nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern gegen Be quiet gerichtet 



steinschock schrieb:


> das Problem ist das schon mehrere BQT 650 defekt sind !!!!!



Das kling mehr nach schlechten Qualitätsmanagement bzw. schlechter Qualität denn nach Leistungsmangel.



steinschock schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Leistung zu tun wer sagt das ????


Das sagen dir so ziemlich alle die davon ein bissl Ahnung haben. 
Eine PC mit 4,0 GHz QX9770 + GTX 280 verbraucht maximal 360 Watt (und das ist der Verbrauch der aus der Dose gesaugt wird, der reale Wert sollte bei ca. 300 Watt liegen. Und ein 650 Watt Netzteil hat da noch ca. 350 Watt Reserve).
Zudem: eine GTX 280 verbraucht unter Last etwas mehr als eine 8800 Ultra (ca. 10-20 Watt). 
Wenn jetzt ein 400W Netzteil einen Quadcore mit zwei 8800 Ultras im SLI Betrieb betreiben kann, warum sollte dann ein 650 Watt Netzteil eine GTX 280 nicht betreiben können?

Es nützt einen ja nichts, wenn man ein 500 Watt Netzteil hat und es kann nur 60% seiner Leistung abgeben und es ab 61% einfach ausgeht. Da ist dann auch nicht die Leistung schuld sondern einfach die schlechte Qualität.



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh gewesen ich hätte das vorher gewusst,
> falls es da Probleme gibt warum auch immer.



Jeder Hersteller hat Probleme mit schlechter(er) Ware. Soll heißen auch wenn die Ware noch einmal kontrolliert wird bevor sie die Fabrik verlässt, gibt es trotzdem fehlerhafte Ware die im Umlauf gerät.
Damit hat jeder Hersteller zu kämpfen (egal ob Be quiet, Xilence, Mercedes oder Audi). Man muss halt Glück haben und ein nichtfehlerhaftes Produkt erwischen (wofür die Chancen ja relativ hoch sind) 
Das geschreie/der Tenor vom Produkt ist meistens größer wenn Etwas nicht funktioniert als wenn etwas still und leise (gut) funktioniert ohne das man es mitbekommt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich sag das!
> Dann nimm die Aussage vom Regen im Mai, der ist E-Techniker, der weiß schon was er schreibt!
> Und wenn nicht, bin ich ja noch da, um ihn zu korrigieren



Die erste Aussage ist falsch, Friday ist der E-Techniker hier im Forum 
Die zweite Aussage dagegen ist vollkommen richtig, THX dir 

MFG


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2008)

Zu be quiet kann ich leider auch nur schlechtes Berichten aus eigener Erfahrung. Zwar hat mein BQT lange durchgehalten und läuft immer noch, jedoch gingen nach einem halben Jahr die Lüfter nicht mehr 

Das NT lief weiterhin aber einwandfrei. Bei meinem Vater hingegen hatten sich gleich 2 NTs verabschiedet. Er hat weder seinen PC übertaktet, noch irgendwie an den NTs rumgefummelt. Zudem waren sie auch von der Wattzahl her optimal für seinen PC.

Jetzt hab ich Tagan, bin damit sehr zufrieden und in meinem Backup PC ist ein Seasonic...auch sehr gut. Be quiet werd ich mir leider nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Es nützt einen ja nichts, wenn man ein 500 Watt Netzteil hat und es kann nur 60% seiner Leistung abgeben und es ab 61% einfach ausgeht. Da ist dann auch nicht die Leistung schuld sondern einfach die schlechte Qualität.



wobei es nicht unbedingt die qualität des netzteils sein muss, bei vielen anbietern (nicht unbedingt bq) ist es eher die qualität der herstellerangaben, die auf realtitäsfremden messprinzipien basiert. (wenn sie überhaupt gemessen ist)





> Damit hat jeder Hersteller zu kämpfen (egal ob Be quiet, Xilence, Mercedes oder Audi). Man muss halt Glück haben und ein nichtfehlerhaftes Produkt erwischen (wofür die Chancen ja relativ hoch sind)



wobei man sagen muss, dass bequiet jetzt schon bei der zweiten serie innerhalb weniger jahre deutlich mehr kämpft, als andere hersteller dieser preisklasse.


----------



## steinschock (5. September 2008)

Danke für die Auskunft, 
hatte mich über alles was ich gekauft habe gut Informiert.
Übers NT leider nicht so da ich schon 2 habe und BQT in jedem Test immer gut abschneidet.
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.

Ich hab mir eigentlich ganz bewusst ein etwas Überdimensioniertes NT gekaut, da es eigentlich für Nehalem vorgesehen ist und ich auch OC.

Deshalb war ich auch ziemlich angefressen und "etwas" aggressiv.     Sry, falls ich etwas grob war.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wobei es nicht unbedingt die qualität des netzteils sein muss, bei vielen anbietern (nicht unbedingt bq) ist es eher die qualität der herstellerangaben, die auf realtitäsfremden messprinzipien basiert. (wenn sie überhaupt gemessen ist)


ANdere Hersteller haben idR keine Probleme mit ausfallenden Lüftersteuerungen.
Die bestellen auch gescheit bei den Herstellern!

Die 'Realitätsfernen Messungen' findest idR auch nur bei solchem Schrott wie LC-Power, normale, anständige Hersteller drucken die Werte so ab, wie sie auch auftreten können.

OK, sie hätten noch ein Dokument veröffentlichen können, in denen die Mindestlasten bei Maximallasten stehen...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wobei man sagen muss, dass bequiet jetzt schon bei der zweiten serie innerhalb weniger jahre deutlich mehr kämpft, als andere hersteller dieser preisklasse.


Kennst du eine Fortron Epsilon Baureihe die massenweise abkackt?!
Außer die Straight Serie von BQT??

Und sterben tuns meist weil der Lüfter nicht mehr dreht, da die Lüftersteuerung abgefackelt ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> .
> Übers NT leider nicht so da ich schon 2 habe und BQT in jedem Test immer gut abschneidet.
> Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.


 
Jep,
dann habe ich bisher auch "nur Glück gehabt", da mein Be Quiet Dark Power ebenfalls noch ohne Probleme läuft und super leise ist.



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eigentlich ganz bewusst ein etwas Überdimensioniertes NT gekaut, da es eigentlich für Nehalem vorgesehen ist und ich auch OC.
> 
> Deshalb war ich auch ziemlich angefressen und "etwas" aggressiv. Sry, falls ich etwas grob war.


 
Wieder Jep,
meinst hat 650W. Ist zwar zuviel für meine 8800GT, aber ich will mir ja nicht ständig ein neues Netzteil kaufen, nur weil ich mal ein paar Teile austausche/erweitere/modernisiere.

Nee, grob warste nicht. Man muss halt immer korrekt formulieren, wenn man was erfahren möchte. Viele haben Erfahrungen gesammelt, die sie dementsprechend weitergeben.
Bei mir z.B. rauchen grundsätzlich Festplatten von Western Digital ab. Hatte bisher einige und keine hat wirklich lange durchgehalten.
Bei anderen laufen sie ewig. Ist halt so, kann man nichts machen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. September 2008)

Also mein Bequiet Dark Power Pro 650 Kommt mit meinem SLi Sytem sehr gut zu recht sogar wenn ich Übertakte also mein E8400 auf 4150 MHz @ 1,325volt  und meine Grakas auf 830/1090/1808 Mhz. Ich kann nur Positives über die NTs von Bequiet berichten.


----------



## steinschock (6. September 2008)

Ja 
ich bis jetzt auch, es gibt halt aktuell einige Fälle das die mit der GTX280
Probleme haben.
Und die Reaktionen von BQT sind halt unbefriedigend.


----------



## UpZero (6. September 2008)

mmmh, bei mir läuft ein Trust 570W und hab nur ca.55€ bezahlt.
Dachte es ist ne Gute Marke wieso es wohl nicht in der Liste steht?
Habe jedenfals keine Probleme und wenn, wirds zurückgebracht und ein
neues mitgenommen.

mfg

Ps. Soll keine Antwort auf eure Diskusion sein also nicht Denken ich hätte ne GTX 280


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2008)

Über Trust hab ich bisher noch nichts weiter lesen können, kann daher nicht sagen, was da drin ist.
Persönlich halte ich von denen aber nicht sehr viel, sind eher Billigheimer...

Sehr gut ist zum Beispiel Silverstone, zuminderst deren NTs, wenn auch die Effizienz meist besser sein könnte, so ist die Qualität meist wirklich gut, besonders die Zeus...


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2008)

Tagan ist auf jeden Fall Top  

Chieftec finde ich persönlich eigentlich auch recht gut. Hatte schon 2 und gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Tagan ist auf jeden Fall Top


Nein, sind sie (noch) nicht...
Da ist immer noch das ToPower Zeugs drin, die ja nie wirklich gut waren...

Tagan hat aber sich von ToPower getrennt, es kommen daher 'irgendwann' mal Enhance Built...


der8auer schrieb:


> Chieftec finde ich persönlich eigentlich auch recht gut. Hatte schon 2 und gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


Also ich find die richtig schlecht.

Hab hier ein Delta built GPS-400AA-101...
Also das hält ja mal garnichts aus, weder den 5000+ mit HD4850 noch einen Phenom auf 'nem nForce 590 Board mit HD3850...


----------



## leboga (13. September 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass mein BQT mit meiner neuen GTX280 zurecht kommt, sonst muss wohl ne 4870X2 her Hatte aber noch nie Prbos mit BQT


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. September 2008)

leboga schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass mein BQT mit meiner neuen GTX280 zurecht kommt, sonst muss wohl ne 4870X2 her Hatte aber noch nie Prbos mit BQT



Wie soll denn ein Netzteil eine 4780X2 aushalten wenn es schon bei einer GTX 280 schlapp macht?
Das wäre so ähnlich wie einen 6 Liter V8 Motor durch einen 8 Liter V10 Kompressor Motor auszutauschen, weil der V8 Motor immer die Kupplung zerstört hat 

MFG


----------



## ThugAngel87 (19. September 2008)

also bei mir läuft ein Xilence 420W, weil ich vorn paar monaten auf der schnelle eins brauchte.
und nen kumpel hatn pc laden. und der hat insgesamt schon über 200 Xilence NT's verbaut. und meinte er hätte eine reklama gehabt.
naja mag die dinger dennoch nicht 
werd mir jetz dann auch ein richtiges NT holen


----------



## PiSA! (19. September 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen CORSAIR POWER!!!
die dinger geben stabil strom, dazu auch noch leise!
und auch ganz schön kühl!!!

das kabelmanagement bei den hx versionen macht das ganze noch besser!

die Kabel lassen sich wunderbar biegen!
nie wieder Chaos im Gehäuse!


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

Corsair = Seasonic, Fortron, CWT und Enhance...

HX = Seasonic
TX = CWT
VX = FSP (unten), Enhance (stärkere)


----------



## Sesfontain (24. September 2008)

Was ist mit Mushkin die fangen jetzt auch an nt's herzustellen und das eine NT hat gar nicht mal so schlecht abgeschnitten....
Man sollte diese marke auch aufnehmen


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

Ersteinmal stellen die keine Netzteile her sondern labeln nur, wie etwa 90% aller anderen auch und dann kommts nur darauf an, wen sie verbauen und was sie ordern.

Wenns Enhance, Etasis oder CWT ist, kanns NT eigentlich nicht schlecht sein, Delta ist nicht sonderlich toll, FSP ist momentan auch nur solala und viel mehr gibts auch nicht...


----------



## doppy62 (25. September 2008)

Hallo habe mir ein SilverPower 500 Watt gekauft für den kleinen PC eben aber läuft sauber.
Tagan klar ist gut habe ich seid drei Jahren drin und funtz immer noch will mir jetzt nur ein Neues kaufen von TAGAN denke mal an ein BZ oder das Neue U33 II soll gut sein mal test abwarten.
SeaSonic sowieso läuft im Mail Server ohne ende und leise


----------



## CHICOLORES (26. September 2008)

revoltex kannste von empfohlen wegnehmen -.-

3 netzwerke .... 3 mal nach ner LAN im arsch

das erste sogar nach der ersten nacht ... am nächsten morgen wollte ich an PC anschalten und es kam nix .... gsd hatte ich mein altes noch dabei ..... danach umgetauscht, 4 wochen später wieda im arsch ..... wollte ich nach ner LAN zuhause anstecken ..... dann das nächste ..... hat n kurzen auf mein Board verursacht -.-


----------



## Amlug_celebren (29. September 2008)

Erst mal Willkommen im Forum "CHICOLORES"!
Hatte vor einiger Zeit auch mal so ein Netzteil Problem,
und nunja, die Hoffnung es günstig zu beheben...
Nun dann hab ich mir ein:
OCZ Stealth XTreme
gekauft, 600 Watt...
Finde das Ding garnicht mal schlecht, hat angeblich sogar nen guten Wirkungsgrad... von etwa 80%
Der PC läuft manchmal 18 Std. am Tag, und manchmal garnicht...
Im Schnitt würde ich sagen so 40 Std. die Woche,
bin zufrieden...
Hab ne HD4870 4Gb DDR2 1000 und nen Q6600 @ Q6800 @ 1,35V
Dazu ein Antec Twelve Hundred (Monsterkühlung)

Wollte nun mal Fragen, wo ist mein Netzteil Qualitätsmäßig einzuordnen?
Hab da echt keinen Plan.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2008)

Standard FSP Epsilon.

Schlecht ists nicht, gibt aber deutlich bessere...


----------



## junglekid (29. September 2008)

Ich finde Pc Power & Cooling gehört noch in die Liste der Guten Marken.
Pc Power & Cooling gehört zwar jetzt zur OCZ Group, aber hat schon vorher bessere Netzteile geliefert als die OCZ Eigenen.

Hier ist auch nochmal ein Test von AnandTech zum Pc Power & Cool Silencer 750 Quod: AnandTech: PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad CF-Edition .


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2008)

Naja, kann man so nicht stehen lassen...

Die kleineren sind einfach Mist -> Seasonics mit lautem, 80mm Lüfter.
Die größeren sind aber wirklich nicht schlecht...

Ist also nicht unbedingt mit das beste wo gibt.


----------



## K1llah (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich hab ein "                             be quiet! Straight Power 400W" NT in meinem PC werkeln und will jetzt aufrüsten auf eine ATI 4870 oder ne GTX 260-Grafikkarte.
Prozessor ist ein Core Duo 6420 und wird wohl ein E8400 oder E8500 werden.

Was meint ihr, wird das NT reichen oder müsste ein neues her?
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Oktober 2008)

Von der Leistung sollte es ohne Probleme ausreichen. Eine solche Kombi braucht nicht mehr 300W.

Jedoch brauchst du PCIex Adapter für die beiden Grafikkarten, da das NT nur einen 6pin (E5) oder einen 6+2pin (E6) hat. Die HD4870 braucht zwei 6pin Stecker. Die 260GTX einen 6pin und einen 6+2pin Stecker.


----------



## steinschock (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mit meinen E8400 + GTX 280  ~ 345W Max @ 3600 @ Furmark.
Die meisten Spiele haben ca. 310W Max.


----------



## utacat (4. Oktober 2008)

Erst einmal Lob für dieses informatives Thema.
Gerade Netzteile sind immer Schwachpunkte in vielen Systemen. 

Hatte ein Scaleo 6000 mit irgendeinem Netzteil, welches sich 2x veabschiedete. Habe dann umgerüstet.

Seit nun genau 2 Jahren ist ein Be quiet Dark Power Pro P6 430 Watt verbaut.
Super leise und stabil. Zusätzlich bietet es noch 3 Lüfteranschlüsse, welche über das Netzteil geregelt werden. Mein Board besitzt nur 2 Lüfteranschlüsse, mein Case aber hat 5 Lüfter
. 
Also mein nächstes wird bestimmt wieder ein Be quiet sein.


----------



## K1llah (5. Oktober 2008)

Mein NT hat einen 6 PIN Anschluss, für die GTX 260 benötige ich einen 6 und einen 6+2 Adapter. Kann mir jemand bitte so einen Adapter verlinken bzw. zeigen?

Ich nehm an, bei der XFX GTX 260 ist dieser Adapter nicht dabei.


----------



## Oso (5. Oktober 2008)

Warum sind die Nesteq´s nicht gelistet?

Kann mir jemand mal seine Erfahrungen damit mitteilen? Habe gerade das NesteQ E²CS ECS 4001 400W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland im Auge.

LG
Oso


----------



## Fransen (5. Oktober 2008)

K1llah schrieb:


> Ich nehm an, bei der XFX GTX 260 ist dieser Adapter nicht dabei.



Doch, zu 99% sind da sogar 2 bei.

Wenn doch nicht, Klick mal hier...


----------



## K1llah (6. Oktober 2008)

Und Was ist an dem Gerücht dran, dass sich be Quiet-NT nicht mit ner GTX 260 richtig vertragen?

Ich hab nämlich etwas bedenken bezüglich der Zusammenstellung E8500, GTX 260 (oder HD 4870) an nem 400 W be Quiet-NT.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2008)

Oso schrieb:


> Warum sind die Nesteq´s nicht gelistet?
> 
> Kann mir jemand mal seine Erfahrungen damit mitteilen? Habe gerade das NesteQ E²CS ECS 4001 400W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland im Auge.
> 
> ...


ja kann wer tun,

ich
hab es drin

es gibt sicher leisere netzteile, aber wirklich laut ist auch anders, würde sagen 120mm lüfter tsandard

die effizens liegt laut hersteller ja recht gut (gemessen hab ich die nicht  ) die kabel sidn wegen der gittertüllen drum rum etwas teif udn ggf auch sperrig bei engeren radien, 
das kabel für p4/p8 halte ich für ggf. zu kurz

befeuern muss es bei mir einen e2160 @2,3 ghz auf nem asrock 4core dual sata2 mit x1950gt @pro, dazu 2 gb ddr2 ram @ 513mhz (das bord ist irgendwie ein abenteuer bzgl. oc)
ne maxtor hdd (war ein zufallskauf) und 2 samsung laufwerke,

generell also eher langeweile
idle brauch ich ca 55w bis 60w,  unter last ca 150w
(dynamische umtaktung der graka  und speedstep)

alles in allem ein in meinen augen gutes netzteil, wobei ich die werte des 400w netzteils als realistische ausgabewerte ansehe, diese aber für ein quadcoresystem mit ner guten graka ggf ein wenig eng werden könnten


----------



## Oso (7. Oktober 2008)

Dank Dir, Chris! 

Joa, dann würde ich mal sagen, wir listen es auf Seiten der "guten", oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2008)

Bislang ist das eine Einschätzung, die man auch von LC Power oder Levicom geben könnte...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2008)

ich maße mir nicht an zu entscheiden welche hersteller/marken gute netzteile verkaufen

in meinen augen sind es brauchbare geräte
die habe ich aber auch schon von:
-seasonic oem (sehr alt)
-lc power
-xilence
-rasurbo
-...

für die aktuellen einsatzzwecke der genannten netzteile sidn die alle gut, weil zuverlässig, leise und ausreichend
mehr kann ich als otto-normal-anwender ja nicht sagen, dazu bräuchte ich eine netzteil-test-station wie se pcgh fpr netzteiltests seit einigen ausgaben hat


----------



## Oso (7. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang ist das eine Einschätzung, die man auch von LC Power oder Levicom geben könnte...



Hm, jein, denn wenn ich mir 80 Plus PSU List anschaue, dann sehe ich da weder lc Power noch levicom.

Klar ist 80+ keine Garantie für eine sorgfältige und qualitativ hochwertige Verarbeitung, aber doch schon eine dicke Empfehlung. 

Zumindest die Nesteq ECS- Serie hat dort sehr gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2008)

80+ Hat rein gar nichts mit der Verarbeitungsqualität zu tun, es werden allenfalls etwas bessere Spulen verwendet.
Aber die Kondensatoren können dir genauso nach 2 Monaten abrauchen.

Zugegeben: Die Hersteller, die sich die Mühe mit 80+ machen, bauen meist auch etwas hochwertiger.
Aber hier geht es doch eigentlich nicht darum, die Herstellerbehauptungen auszuwerten, sondern Praxiserfahrungen zu sammeln, oder?
Und da ist "Mein 200W System läuft mit einem 400W Nesteq" auch nicht besser als "Mein 250W System läuft mit einem 500W LC Power".


----------



## TBF_Avenger (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin
Klasse Thema
Ich habe auch schon so ein paar Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen gemacht: 
-CoolerMaster iGreen Power 430W: Kann meinen aktuellen Spiele PC ( E6550, Radeon X1950Pro ) problemlos mit genug Strom versorgen. Leider dreht das NT aber ganz schön von der Lautstärke her auf.
-Coba 400W: Löste bei mir den "Einmal und nie wieder-Effekt" aus. Das NT war zwar leise, aber die Spannungen aller Leitungen, insbesondere der 12V, waren höchst instabil ( Sempron 3100+, Radeon 9600XT ). Am Ende hatte ich ein halbkaputtes mainboard ( Asus K8V-X SE )und einen ziemlich mießen Geruch in der Nase
-FSP Group 300 Watt: Läuft schon seit langem leise und stabil ( früher Athlon XP 3200+, geForce 6200; heute Sempron 3100+, Radeon 9600XT ) und hatte nie Probleme damit. Vielleicht sind aber etwas zu wenig Kabel vorhanden
-Corsair 450 Watt: Läuft auch leise und stabil mit einem Athlon X2 5000+ und Onboard Grafik, bis jetzt fiel mir das Netzteil nie negativ auf.

Wenn ich anfang 2009/Ende 2008 auf eine GTX260 oder HD4870 umrüste, werde ich in sachen NT möglicherweise bei Corsair zugreifen.


----------



## Marki99 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich suche ein ein Netzteil dass zu meinem Gehäuse Sharkoon Rebel 12 passt, könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Am besten wäre eins dass die Luft nach draußen befördert oder?
Vorschläge am Besten in mein Thread--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...5862-kaufberatung-spiele-pc-2.html#post261172
Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Fabian (8. Oktober 2008)

Also passen tun da alle,dank ATX standart.
Hier im Forum sind viele Threads über gute Netzteile,muss dir nuch noch eins in deiner Stärke aussuchen.

ich habe das Lc Power 8400P von Lc Power als Testnetzteil erhalten,ich teste es jetzt auf Spannungsstabilität und efficienz.
Außerdem kommt ein ausführlicher Testbericht in verschiede Foren.
hatte es heute mal kurz angeschlossen,und kann nur sagen das es super leise ist,den rest finde ich die Tage heraus


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 80+ Hat rein gar nichts mit der Verarbeitungsqualität zu tun, es werden allenfalls etwas bessere Spulen verwendet.
> Aber die Kondensatoren können dir genauso nach 2 Monaten abrauchen.


Aber nur wenn der Hersteller der Kondensatoren richtig Mist gebaut hat sprich Produktionsfehler...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zugegeben: Die Hersteller, die sich die Mühe mit 80+ machen, bauen meist auch etwas hochwertiger.


Meist?!
Sorry, aber die müssen schon etwas Aufwand treiben und *teurere Komponenten* verbauen, damit ein Netzteil das überhaupt schafft.

Wenn ich eh schon teure Komponenten verbauen muss, dann mach ichs auch gleich einigermaßen anständig, außerdem hat man ja auch noch 'nen Ruf zu verlieren...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber hier geht es doch eigentlich nicht darum, die Herstellerbehauptungen auszuwerten, sondern Praxiserfahrungen zu sammeln, oder?


Dennoch sollten wir die Fakten nicht aus den Augen verlieren, denn überall wo ein LC-Power Netzteil getestet wurd, ists hopps gegangen bzw hat den Test nicht erlebt, z.B. in demletzten großen P3D NT TEst.

Das es einen Rechner überlebt, verwundert überhauptnicht, braucht ein anständiger 'normaler' Rechner kaum 300W bei Last...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und da ist "Mein 200W System läuft mit einem 400W Nesteq" auch nicht besser als "Mein 250W System läuft mit einem 500W LC Power".


Doch, denn das 400W Nesteq ist qualitativ hochwertiger, nimmt primärseitig weniger Enerige auf als das NT und es hält länger...


----------



## Oso (8. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber hier geht es doch eigentlich nicht darum, die Herstellerbehauptungen auszuwerten, sondern Praxiserfahrungen zu sammeln, oder?
> Und da ist "Mein 200W System läuft mit einem 400W Nesteq" auch nicht besser als "Mein 250W System läuft mit einem 500W LC Power".



 Hm, also 80+.org ist doch nun wirklich keinem Hersteller verpflichtet. Und für mich ist dieses Zertifikat schon ein Hinweis auf gute Belastbarkeit und Langlebigkeit der Komponenten. Wenn es anders sein sollte, wozu oder warum dann solche Effizienz? 

Wenn ich mir diesen Thread so anschaue, haben wir für nicht gerade viele Netzteile Erfahrungen im "Grenzbereich" der Auslastung gesammelt. Hier sagt Otto- Normal- User seine Meinung. Und gerade im mainstream- Bereich haben wir nun mal oft "overpowerte" Netzteile in Bezug zum befeuerten System. 

Bei den Nesteq´s wunderte ich mich halt, dass die nirgendwo auftauchen. Deshalb frug ich ja auch nach denselben und habe einen Erfahrungsbericht bekommen.

Folglich frage ich, was dagegen spricht, diese Netzteile, insbesondere die ECS- Serie aufzunehmen?


----------



## rabensang (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann noch die NT von Corsair empfehlen, sind wirklich sehr gute Dinger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> Ich kann noch die NT von Corsair empfehlen, sind wirklich sehr gute Dinger.



Corsair = Fortron, Seasonic und CWT.
Ist also auch nur ein Labeler, kein Hersteller.


----------



## steinschock (9. Oktober 2008)

@ Stfan Payne 

Was sind den gute NTs ??


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2008)

Gute NTs sind die die von Enhance, Etasis und Impervio gefertigt sind.
Brauchbar sind die Seasonic, CWT NTs
OK sind die FSP built.
Nicht sonderlich Toll sind hier z.B. Delta oder LiteOn (OEM Only).

Und damit hast du etwa 90% aller NT "Hersteller" abgedeckt, viel mehr gibt es nicht...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn ich eh schon teure Komponenten verbauen muss, dann mach ichs auch gleich einigermaßen anständig, außerdem hat man ja auch noch 'nen Ruf zu verlieren...



Viele Hersteller haben keinen Ruf, den sie verlieren könnten und bei der Geschwindigkeit, mit der neue Firmen aus dem Boden schießen und gekauft werden, muss man sich auch keinen erarbeiten.
Imho nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der erste Hersteller mit mangelnder Hartbarkeit die Effizienz weit genug gesteigert hat, um "80+" zu vermarkten.



> Dennoch sollten wir die Fakten nicht aus den Augen verlieren, denn überall wo ein LC-Power Netzteil getestet wurd, ists hopps gegangen bzw hat den Test nicht erlebt,
> 
> Doch, denn das 400W Nesteq ist qualitativ hochwertiger, nimmt primärseitig weniger Enerige auf als das NT und es hält länger...



Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass Nesteq auf einem Niveau mit LC steht.
Ich sag nur, dass das, was hier im Thread steht (und darauf sollte die Einstufung basieren) absolut nichts aussagt.
Wenn man andere, solide Tests hat, kann man aufgrund dessen eine Aussage machen.




Oso schrieb:


> Hm, also 80+.org ist doch nun wirklich keinem Hersteller verpflichtet. Und für mich ist dieses Zertifikat schon ein Hinweis auf gute Belastbarkeit und Langlebigkeit der Komponenten. Wenn es anders sein sollte, wozu oder warum dann solche Effizienz?



Die Effizienz hat der Hersteller, damit er das werbewirksame 80+ Logo kriegt.
Das setzt aber keine Langlebigkeit vorraus und die Belastung beschränkt sich auch auf einmal 100%.

Ob das Netzteil nach einer Woche Volllast wegen Überhitzung eingeht, wird von 80+.org schlichtweg nicht überprüft.



> Folglich frage ich, was dagegen spricht, diese Netzteile, insbesondere die ECS- Serie aufzunehmen?



Nichts, aber es ist nur ein Bericht und er ist stark "overpowered".
Man sollte imho etwas vorsichtiger mit den Meinungen sein, sonst bleiben für die nicht-Top Kategorie nur noch die Hersteller übrig, mit denen jemand wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen hat.
Und gerade wenn die Netzteile selten sind, findet der sich vielleicht einfach nicht - die Mehrheit der Levicom-User ist auch zufrieden.
Eine kleine Minderheit hat ihren Rechner gegrillt. Das macht nen Riesenunterschied zu z.B. einem Seasonic.
Aber anhand von einem einzigen Erfahrungsbericht merkt man ihn nicht.


----------



## chosen (9. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Corsair = Fortron, Seasonic und CWT.
> Ist also auch nur ein Labeler, kein Hersteller.



Von daher wäre es hier doch sinnvoll die einzelnen Marken den Herstellern zuzuordnen.


----------



## steinschock (10. Oktober 2008)

chosen schrieb:


> Von daher wäre es hier doch sinnvoll die einzelnen Marken den Herstellern zuzuordnen.



Ja, finde ich auch das mit den Herstellern allein hilft wenig.


----------



## Oso (10. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gute NTs sind die die von Enhance, Etasis und Impervio gefertigt sind.
> Brauchbar sind die Seasonic, CWT NTs
> OK sind die FSP built.
> Nicht sonderlich Toll sind hier z.B. Delta oder LiteOn (OEM Only).
> ...


Gut, gut, dann frage ich anders: Wer stellt die Netzteile für das Label "Nesteq" her?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

Unterschiedlich, die neusten schauen AFAR nach CWT aus, sind also nicht soo schlecht.

Wenn du mir ein Bild von einem offenen zeigst, kann ichs dir sagen.


----------



## Roli (19. Oktober 2008)

Q-Bi steht als Markenkennzeichnung auf meinem netzteil, gänzlich unbekannt?

+ kann mir jmd ein _günstiges_, aber sicheres und lange haltendes NT empfehlen? (Nix Overclocked)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2008)

die frage wäre erst mal welche leistungsklasse, also welche hardware, und welcher preisrahmen is für dich preiswert

mein nesteq e²cs 4001 ist mit ca 64€ bis 70€  finde ich recht günstig,
erade vor dem hintergrund das es n kabelmanagement hat

wenns günstiger sein muss
die chieftec sind teilweise schon ab ca. 50€ zu haben in der green angle reihe

aber ohne genauere angaben ist das rumgerate


----------



## roadgecko (28. Oktober 2008)

Coba nicht zu emphelen  naja habe slebst eins und bon voll zufrieden.
Habe das Nitrox 500W und ne 260 GTX (emphelung 550W), Core 2 E6750 1 HDD und 2 Laufwerke. 

Der Lüfter ist fast unhörbar (leiser als cou oder gehäuse lüfter), man kann ihn manuel regeln oder automatisch und dazu noch alles 80+

Zum sclhuß (zu Coba netzteilen)


=> TWINSBYTE.de - Test: Etasis ET750 Gaming Power & Coba Nitrox IT-7750SG - 750 Watt Netzteile im Review

  => EASY-MOD.de reloaded

zum Schluß die PCGH-Preisvergleich Bewertungen PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

so, ich hoffe das reicht ^^


----------



## KTMDoki (21. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches NT (natürli ein gutes) eine längeres CPU-Stromversorgungskabel hat?

Hab ein Antec 900 und eine Enermax Liberty 500W und das Stromkabel muss ich quer rauf legen und das sieht nunmal sch***e aus...

Oder gibt es eine Verlängerung für das Kabel, hab nämlich schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden...

Meine restlichen Komponenten:
Q6600@3GHz
2x2 GB Ram
HD 4870
Asus P5Q-Pro
Onboard-Sound
6x 120er Lüfter
1x 200er Lüfter (Antec)

danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

die Komponenten zusammen ergeben bei dir(CPU=130w+GPU=200w+MB usw.=50w) 380w du solltest über ein 500w Netzteil nachdenken...400w/450w ist zu knapp...


----------



## Stomper (23. November 2008)

Ich hab jetz ne weile schon ein

Antec TRUEPOWER Quattro 850W NT drin und bin sehr zufrieden damit... (natürlich ist 850W ne menge) aber es Versorgt: E86004,25 Ghz, meine beiden 4870er, 8 GB Ram und und und... mit viel weniger komm ich halt nich aus... hab allerdings schon viel schlechtes über Antec gehört was ich allerdings nich nachvollziehen kann... kann mir das jemand erklären? nich das es auf einmal *Puff* macht und ich hab nen Nebelwerfer statt nem PC

lg Stomper


----------



## soulpain (24. November 2008)

Antec hat viele verschiedene Hersteller, die aktuellen sind eigentlich durchgehend solide bis gut.

Deshalb ist die ganze Liste auch ein wenig sinnlos, weil viele der ODM-Kunden auf mehrere Produzenten zurückgreifen, bei der die Qualität mehr oder weniger schwankt. Zumal die Auswahlliste teilweise etwas fraglich ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

zum Beispiel Coolermaster, die Silent PRO Serie ist hervorragend und wird von Enhance hergestellt, ebenso die Real Power Pro Serie, die 'normale' Realpower Serie ist hingegen eher von Acbel.
Bei Antec ist das Problem, das man da nie so recht weiß, was drin ist und wirklich getestet wird nur ein Bruchteil der Netzteile die aufm Markt sind, leider...

PS: wer ist eigentlich für die Signatures verantwortlich?


----------



## soulpain (24. November 2008)

Bei Antec kenne ich eigentlich alle. Bei einigen war es Seasonic, die alten mal CWT (als die noch richtig miserabel waren), die Quattro Reihe ist von Enhance.
Das EarthWatts 650W und die Signature Baureihe kommen von Delta Electronics bzw. wird zumindest bei denen produziert. Sind schon schick die Dinger.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (24. November 2008)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welches NT (natürli ein gutes) eine längeres CPU-Stromversorgungskabel hat?
> 
> Hab ein Antec 900 und eine Enermax Liberty 500W und das Stromkabel muss ich quer rauf legen und das sieht nunmal sch***e aus...
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir damals eine selbst gebastelt, okay, sollte man eigentlich nicht machen, aber hab gute Kabel verwendet, und dann einfach mir die Buchse aus nem alten Mainboard rausgeschnitzt, und von nem alten netzteil den Stecker genommen, gut verlötet, und dann passt das...
Wobei, das bringt mich auf die Idee, das könnte der Grund für die krassen CPU-Spannungsschwankungen sein... Naja, egal, funzt alles optimal .
Sei froh wenn dein Stecker überhaupt langgenug ist, meiner hat nicht mal 2/3 der länge geschafft, (Antec Twelve Hundred)...
Verlängerungskabel gibt es eigentlich fast nirgends, d.h. ich hab noch nichts gefunden


----------



## rancer (29. November 2008)

In der Lste fehlt noch ein Hersteller: Artic Cooling

Ich würde den unter mittelmäßiges setzen. Mein Artic Cooling 500 Watt Netzteil (war bei meinem Artic Cooling Silentium Tower dabei-größter Fehler meines Lebens)
Das Netzteil schafft es monetan noch mein E 6750 und meine 8800GTS /640 zu versorgen. Nur manchaml kommt es dazu, dass ich kein Bild habe, oder mein PC abstürtzt. Außerdem macht das Netzteil komische Geräusche, wenn der PC aus ist, aber noch Strom drauf ist...


----------



## elemer (30. November 2008)

So, da ich mir jetzt 13 Seiten Beiträge durchgelesen hab, muss ich mich an der Stelle auch kurz in das Thema einschalten:

Ich selbst richte mich beim Hardwarekauf doch sehr nach der PCGH-Bestenliste im Heft. Und in Sachen NT schneidet da regelmäßig beQiet! gut bis sehr gut ab.

Dementsprechend habe ich mir als Ersatz für mein (mutmaßlich) defektes beQiet! P5 400W das Dark Power 550W bestellt. Das 550W selbst ist zwar in der PCGW-Bestenliste nicht vertreten, ich sehe die guten Noten für die 650 und 600W-Klasse aber als Empfehlung für die Marke im Allgemeinen.

Wenn ich mir das Thema jetzt so auf der Zunge zergehen lasse, fällt mir einfach die große Kluft zwischen den Empfehlungen von PCGH und den Stimmen hier aus dem Forum auf.

Also wonach soll sich jemand wie ich, der nur bei Defekt oder ca. alle 3 Jahre auf/umrüstet denn richten? Nach der Bestenliste ja anscheinend lieber nicht...


----------



## Pokerclock (30. November 2008)

elemer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Thema jetzt so auf der Zunge zergehen lasse, fällt mir einfach die große Kluft zwischen den Empfehlungen von PCGH und den Stimmen hier aus dem Forum auf.
> 
> Also wonach soll sich jemand wie ich, der nur bei Defekt oder ca. alle 3 Jahre auf/umrüstet denn richten? Nach der Bestenliste ja anscheinend lieber nicht...



Beide Informationsquellen haben so ihre Tücken. Die PCGH-Bestenliste ist nur ein Abbild, wie sich bestimmte NT zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt innerhalb eines (kurzen) Testzeitraumes verhalten haben. Die Gewichtung ist dabei festgelegt, kann aber verändert werden. Auch wenn man versucht andere Fachmagazine zu Rate zu ziehen. Sie sagt nichts über die Langlebigkeit eines NT aus. Auch nicht über die eigenen Kriterien, die beim Kauf entscheidend sind.

Das ist wiederum ein Punkt, den die Foren für sich gewinnen können. Allerdings ist es im Internet so, dass sich überwiegend jene melden, die Probleme mit dem NT hatten. Es verzerrt das Bild, welches eine statistische Ausfallrate von bestimmten Marken ergibt. Zudem ist Objektivität eher selten anzutreffen. 

Beispiel Be Quiet NT mit einer GTX280 kombiniert. Es ist mittlerweile häufig zu hören, das eine solche Kombination zu einem permanenten Fiepen führt, ohne dass das NT ausfällt. Andere Marken haben das Problem nicht.

Ich denke, dass die Testberichte für eine erste Orientierung immer hervorragend sind. Praxisberichte bekommst du aber nur im Internet. Nach einer sorgfältigen Abwägung, solltest du eigentlich deiner Kaufentscheidung treffen können.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2008)

Wenn man wirklich brauchbare Aussagen über NTs haben möchte, bleiben einem nur 3 Seiten übrig:
Jonnyguru, Anandtech und Planet3Dnow.

Alle anderen 'NT Tests' kann man vergessen, besonders wenn man sieht, das das NT an einen Rechner gestöpselt wurd und damit 'getestet', kann man das Fenster gleich schließen, der ist nämlich nix wert.


----------



## elemer (30. November 2008)

Ok, dann mal einen Dank für die Aufklärung.

Ich stelle somit für mich persönlich fest, dass ich mit beQiet! Dark Power 550W keinen eklatanten Fehler gemacht habe. Kabelmanagement war schon lange fällig, 550W reichen im Moment leicht und lassen Luft für hungrigere Hardware und beQiet! ist keine tickende Zeitbombe.

Bleibt nur der fade Beigeschmack, dass ich mich hier anscheinend nicht so auf PCGH verlassen kann, wie ich mir das vorstellen würde. Die aktuelle Ausgabe, die ich mir seit langem mal wieder gekauft habe, ist mir sowieso sehr negativ aufgestoßen! PCGH-Rechner, PCGH-Rechner Nr. 2, PCGH-Speicher, usw. usw. Für mich geht das alles schon sehr in Richtung "Objektivität und Unabhängigkeit verkaufen". Aber das nur am Rand, möchte nicht vom Thema abweichen...


----------



## Wire_Damage (30. November 2008)

Ich Persönlich kann das HX620W von Corsair empfehlen.
Es Läuft jetzt in meinem Rechner seit einem halben Jahr stabil und flüsterleise. 
Das Netzteil hat mit meiner Aktuellen Konfiguration auf dem Desktop einen Verbrauch von 150W.
MSI 7046, Pentium 4 @3,2Ghz, Xpert Vision 7600GT 256MB, 2 x 512 MB DDR2 800 Ram 

Das vorherige NT von FSP Group INC. 
FSP 350-60MDN hat nach 3,5 Jahren den Dienst Quittiert 
der Gemessene Verbrauch lag bei gleicher Komponenten Kombination bei 167W 

Watt Verbrauch gemessen mit Voltcraft Plus VC-940

Ich weiß mein System is nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit 

Das ändere ich Frühstens im Februar mit dem neuen AMD Phenom II oder nem Intel und ner AMD/ATI 4850 und min. 4GB Ram und nem neuen Mainboard


----------



## willy (8. Dezember 2008)

ich bin verdammt zufrieden mit meiner pcgh prämie, dem Tagan Piperock 500W, sieht zudem noch sau geil aus (wenn man ein fenster hat ) es ist leise und kabelmanagement


----------



## n3squ1ck (10. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir ein Gigabyte Odin GT geholt  Hat nen sehr defitigen preis muss aber sagen der lohnt sich definitiv


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (13. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde mein Enermax richtig geil! Ist schön leise und hat genug Power für meine nächsten ?2? PCs. Auserdem ist das Kabelmanagement (modular) gut gelungen!
Mfg.


----------



## exoRR (19. Dezember 2008)

Und wie schaut es mit Corsair und AXP aus?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2008)

Corsair ist nicht schlecht, Seasonic oder CWT, recht brauchbar.

Was in AXP steckt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## soulpain (20. Dezember 2008)

AXP baut ziemlichen Mist, was die Bestücking betrifft.


----------



## Nickles (20. Dezember 2008)

Siehe hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung-praxisprobleme/34059-hd-4850-300-watt-no-name-nt-funktioniert.html
Hat sich herausgestellt dass das kein no nmae ist sonder ein fsp,aber trotzdem respekt!


----------



## exoRR (23. Dezember 2008)

Und Aerocool?
Scheint mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Dezember 2008)

[Review] AeroCool und Cooler Master 500W - ForumBase

Mal das 500W Horsepower gegen das 500W SilentPro...
'kleiner' Unterschied...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. Dezember 2008)

es gibt wesentlich bessere Netzteile aber ganz unbrauchbar sind sie allen Anschein nach nicht 


MFG

Edit: Stefan den gleichen Test hab ich mir auch gerade angeguckt


----------



## Fabian (23. Dezember 2008)

Sacht mal baut fsp viele netzteile mit nur 1xsata und 1x molex?
Hab nähmlich ziehmlich doof geguckt als wir bei nem Kumpel KK´s anschließen wollten.
Ist glaube ich Hp oder Medion komplett pc


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2008)

Für Komplett-PCs werden oft angepasste Netzteile verwendet - warum Geld und Platz für Kabel opfern, die gar nicht verwendet werden (können)?
Und da FSP recht viel OEM macht...


----------



## soulpain (23. Dezember 2008)

OEM Netzteile werden speziell nach den Anforderungen des Kunden gebaut. Wenn HP oder Medion gewisse Vorgaben macht und nur so wenige Geräte verbaut, dass diese nicht mehr Anschlüsse verlangen, ist das dem Systemanbieter zuzuschreiben. FSP selbst fertigt lediglich genau nach den Angaben des Kunden.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab seit 2jahren ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 530W drin und es läuft und läuft und läuft!!!!

MFG


----------



## CCNA (24. Dezember 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Marken von Netzteilen verliert man schnell den Überblick, von welchen man lieber die Finger lassen sollte, daher hatten wir im PCTweaks-Forum eine Liste geführt - diese würd ich gerne hier weiterführen:
> 
> *Gute Marken:*
> 
> ...



Auf den Netzteilen ist eine UL Nummer , die meist vom Hersteller stammt , nicht vom Produzenten- Und die gibt über den Hersteller genauestens Information an.
Ich glaube das 30% aus den Namen der Liste von ein und demselben Hersteller kommen ...... wahrscheinlich vom selben Band !
Es gibt die 2 Großen Lite On / Delta . usw usw usw   -
was ich sagen will : Es kann dir passieren das in einem 299€ OEM Rechner ein 150€ Netzteil verbaut ist.......

Ach ja - ist zwar nicht so tiefgehend aber trotzdem lesenswert PCGH Insider: So unterscheiden Sie gute von schlechten Netzteilen - netzteile, oem, hersteller, qualtität, psu

Es gab auf Hardwareluxx einmal eine Liste mit Baugleichen Netzteilen -

Übrigens ist das Coba in manch einem Test das beste gewesen !


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2008)

CCNA schrieb:


> Ach ja - ist zwar nicht so tiefgehend aber trotzdem lesenswert PCGH Insider: So unterscheiden Sie gute von schlechten Netzteilen - netzteile, oem, hersteller, qualtität, psu


Autor: Christoph Katzer
Who else 


CCNA schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das Coba in manch einem Test das beste gewesen !


Welche??
Die Nitrox oder die normalen?!
Das Coba so gut ist, wie du hier sagst, bezweifle ich mal richtig stark...

Die Nitrox sind OK, das sind aber auch nur 'normale CWTs'...


----------



## jokerx3 (31. Dezember 2008)

wo ist den NesteQ ??
Ist das evtl. NorthQ ????

mfg jokerx3


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2008)

Nesteq ist irgendwo dazwischen.
Das sind aktuell AFAIR Standard CWT Netzteile, also auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Dezember 2008)

jokerx3 schrieb:


> wo ist den NesteQ ??
> Ist das evtl. NorthQ ????
> 
> mfg jokerx3


Hier  stehts!


> Gute Marken:
> AC Ryan
> AcBel (Retailgeräte)
> Amacrox
> ...


----------



## jokerx3 (1. Januar 2009)

okay, wunderbar...
wusste nicht das dass die NorthQ NT´s sind.

mfg jokerx3


----------



## Nostrasus (4. Januar 2009)

Be Quiet  Top


----------



## jokerx3 (5. Januar 2009)

nun auch n bequite  top!


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2009)

Was willst mit 'nem Quitter?!

Oder meinst du etwa ein 'SeiLeise!' Netzteil?
Das E kommt hier vorm T -> Bequiet.


----------



## Bruce112 (5. Januar 2009)

*Leistung in (Watt):*          (550Be quiet! BQT E6-550W)
*Standard:* ATX 2.2
*Stromleitungen:* 4x 5.25" + 1x 3.5" + 8x S-ATA + 1x 20pol Mainboard + 1x 4pol Mainboard, 2x 6+2pin PCIe + 2x FAN
*Anschluss:* 20/24POL
*DC Output +3.3V (A):* 32
*DC Output +5V (A):* 30
*DC Output +5Vsb (A):* 3.0
*DC Output +12V1 (A):* 18
*DC Output +12V2 (A):* 18
*DC Output +12V3 (A):* 18
*DC Output +12V4 (A):* 18
*DC Output -12V (A):* 0.5
*Kabelbefestigung:* fest montiert
*Lüfter:* 1 (120mm)
*Eingangsspannung:* 110-240V
*Effizienz (%):* 87
*Zubehör:* Stromkabel
*Hinweis:* geeignet für den ATX 2.2 Standard (20 & 24pol.), SLi und CrossFire tauglich
*Besonderheiten:* vier getrennte 12V Leitungen, stabile Stromversorgung, intelligente Kühlelektronik, ummantelte Kabel, 80 PLUS zertifiziert, 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie mit 12 Monate kostenlosem Austauschservice
84,90 €*

hallo

will mal wissen ob dieser netzteil ok ist und ob der leise ist .und ob der für nächste zeit gerüstet ist.

Hab mal erforscht bei google und manchen steht noch Modular drauf was soll das heißen.wie sind die Kabel von den gerät sind die ummantelt mit schwarz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2009)

Ich würds in der 450W Version nehmen, nicht die 550W, aber sonst ists OK.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2009)

Ich kann nur Be Quiet, NesteQ und (oh Wunder) LC Power empfehlen.


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich kann nur Be Quiet, NesteQ und (oh Wunder) LC Power empfehlen.



Wie kann man das bloß empfehen!?


----------



## noiz (19. Januar 2009)

also ich habe 2 be-quiet netzteile. die laufen schon seit jahren ohne probs und überstehen auch stromschwankungen.

mein LeviCom vom spiele rechenr ist der reinste schrott. bei großen schwankungen geht es an oder aus, je nachdem; Es ist super laut und frist jede menge strom. 

von noName/billig netzteil  las ich inzwischen die finger. die gehen zu schnell kaputt oder haben andere defiziete.

und in meinem server läuft nen enermax. selbst die 4 jahre alten be-quits sind leiser und wenn die stromschwankung zu stark wird gehts aus. hatte aber auch schon 3 mal das es einfach an ging. da weiß ich aber nicht ob es nicht doch am mobo liegt weil er dann immer vom netzwerk booten will obwohl das deaktiviert wurde. echt komisch.

also das nächste wird eindeutig wieder be-quiet. warum: gute erfahrung, leise, bleibt kalt und ist stabil im dauerbetrieb.


----------



## non_believer (20. Januar 2009)

Da ich scheinbar mit meine LC Power 8700 (700W) nicht grad auf Gegenliebe gestoßen bin, werde ich mal fragen was man mir für ein NT für mein zukünftiges System empfiehlt was wie folgt aussehen soll:

Core i7, ASUS P6T Deluxe, MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OC, 6GB Corsair DDR3-1333, 4 Festplatten, 3 Optische LW und evtl. noch ne ASUS EN8800GTS 320 als PhysX Karte

Es sollte auf jeden!!! Fall Cable-Managment haben weil ich das Kabelgewirre nicht ersehen kann. Wieviel Watt wären denn zu empfehlen? 650, 750 oder mehr oder weniger?

Trotz noch mal für alle die LC nicht abkönnen oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben: 

Ich das LC8700 ist mein 2.LC NT und ich habe weder mit dem erst noch mit dem jetzigen negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Das erste hab ich damals verkauft weil es zu wenig Leistung für mein jetziges System hatte. Und der Händler, der mir das Teil empfohlen hat und den ich schon einige Jahre kenne, verkauft die NT täglich und hatte bisher noch keine Reklamationen.


----------



## NIUBEE (21. Januar 2009)

Hier wird immer wieder von guten oder schlechten NT gesprochen.

Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist wo genau diese Unterschiede sind und wie man sie erkennen kann?

Im HiFi Bereich gibt es auch diese Diskussion. Dort ist sie sinnvoll und wichtig, denn wenn der Verstärker im Cliping Gleichstrom liefert, dann ist es schnell vorbei mit den schönen Bändchenhochtönern...

Aber hier bei einem PC?

Was ich nachvollziehen kann ist, dass schlechte NT eine höhere Stromaufnahme haben.
Ebenso, dass sie, wenn sie ständig unter Vollast laufen schneller ermüden.
Die Lautstärke kann ich auch noch nachvollziehen aber sonst?

Wenn ein PC eine Leistungsaufnahme von ca. 200 Watt hat, dann reicht doch ein 400 W NT?!

Gibt es nicht Marken die alle auf die gleichen Grundkomponenten zugreifen? Es entwickelt doch heute keiner mehr ein eigenes NT für Mainstreamanwendungen?
Somit sind nicht mehr oder weniger identische Komonenten verbaut?

Ich habe ein Xilence 420 W red series NT (aus Unwissenheit gekauft) an meinen E 8400 @4050, HIS ATI 4830, 2 x HDD.
Anscheinend hat diese Marke keinen guten Ruf, aber ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit dem NT. Es ist auch nicht laut.

Wieso ist also diese Marke so schlecht oder was machen andere besser?

Oder ist es wie oft, nur gesammeltes Wissen aus Erfahrungswerten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Thread hier sammelt Erfahrungswerte 

Er sollte aber die meisten deiner Fragen beantworten:
- Es gibt ~4 Netzteilfertiger, die auch die meisten Netzteile entwickeln, wobei hochwertige Marken aber durchaus eigene Designs konzipieren
- Für die Komponenten, aus denen die Netzteile gefertigt werden, gibt es ebenfalls eine breite Zulieferindustrie
- Stromversorgung ist nicht digital und zwischen reichen/nicht reichen gibt es ein "reicht nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen". Gerade wer seine Hardware auch übertackten möchte, braucht schlichtweg eine höhere Qualität, als in den Spezifikationen verlangt wird, sonst ists im Grenzbereich instabil

Am fertigen Netzteil äußert sich das dann in den Spannungen, die unter Last und Idle tatsächlich anliegen. Ein perfektes 400W Netzteil würde z.B. bei Belastungen von 0W bis 400W immer 3,3000V, 5,000000V und 12,00000V liefern.
Macht aber keins. Z.T. auch sehr hochwertige Netzteil schwanken zwischen keiner Belastung und voller Belastung auf der 12V-Schiene z.B. um einige Zehntel-Volt, sehr billige Netzteile können sogar mehr als 1V Unterschied aufweisen. (D.h. ohne Last werden z.B. 12,4V erreicht, wenn man das Netzteil bis zum maximal erlaubten belastet, sind es auf einmal nur noch 11,3V)
Das ganze wird noch durch die Einflüsse der einzelnen Schienen untereinander beeinflusst, z.B. kann es zu hohe Last auf einer Leitung auf einer kaum genutzten Leitung auch für Überspannung sorgen. Oder bei hoher Last auf allen Leitungen, bricht das komplette Netzteil ein, weil z.B. die Kühlung nicht ausreicht.

Neben diesen Durchschnittswerten kommt noch die Restwelligkeit hinzu: Wie alle Schaltnetzteile liefern auch die für den PC eigentlich keine 3,3/5/12V - sondern mal 0V, mal was deutlich höheres. Zwischen beidem wird schnell hin und her geschaltet und das Ausgangssignal mittels Kondensatoren geglättet, so dass eine mehr-oder-eben-minder stabile Ausgangsspannung bei raus kommt.
Wie man sich unschwer vorstellen kann, macht es für z.B. eine CPU aber einen riesigen Unterschied, ob die Spannung 100mal in der Sekunde um 10% nach oben oder unten geht, oder 100000mal um 0,01%. Auch hier trennt sich in stabilitätskritischen Szenarien die Spreu vom Weizen.

Zu guter letzt (bzw. vor den von dir bereits genannten Punkten Effizienz, Lautstärke und Haltbarkeit) kommen auch noch die Sicherheitsreserven bzw. die Qualität der Herstellerangaben hinzu. Es gibt nämlich durchaus verschiedene Methoden, die (Gesamt-)Leistungsfähigkeit zu messen bzw. anzugeben:
- Dauerlast oder nur für kurze Momente erreichbare Spitzenleistung.
- Werte der Einzelleitungen einfach aufadieren oder berücksichtigen, was das Netzteil zugleich verkraftet
- Bei z.B. 15° oder in typischer PC-Umgebung messen
- Angeben, bei welcher Belastung das Netzteil gerade noch so überlebt, gerade noch in den äußeren Spezifikationen ist (1. ATX-Grenze: Was muss ein Bauteil überleben), gerade noch in den inneren Spezifikationen ist (2. ATX-Grenze: Bei welchen Werten muss ein Bauteil stabil arbeiten?), noch gute Werte liefert,...

Wie man sich unschwer vorstellen kann, liegen zwischen einem durch Aufaddieren der maximal für kurze Zeiten bei niedrigen Temperaturen vom Netzteil gerade noch überlebten Leistungen ermitteltem Wert und einem, der die maximale Gesamtbelastung, bei der auch nach 30 Stunden unter +60°C noch <5% Abweichung vom Sollwert gemessen wird, Welten.

So zur Verdeutlichung (und damits mal echte Werte werden  ): Die Grafikkartenhersteller orientieren ihre Empfehlungen meist an den schlechtesten Netzteilen am Markt, damit sie auf der sicheren Seite sind. Nvidias Empfehlung für die 7800GS lautet seinerzeit 400W und 22A auf 12V Minimum (für das ganze System).
Ich hab die Karte mit einerm 106W Pentium4extremeedition kombiniert, was in Sachen CPU wohl nicht so weit weg vom Worst-Case sein dürfte. Dann hab ich dieGPU-Spannung um 40% angehoben und die Karte um 76% übertaktet (der Stromverbrauch dürfte damit höher gewesen sein, als der einer 7900GTX, Steckdosenseitig wurden bis zu 270W Aufnahme erzielt).
Das ganze habe ich dann rund ein Jahr in dieser Form an einem Engelking-Netzteil mit 250W und 13A betrieben, ohne dass es irgendwelche Probleme gab.
Andere Leute haben versucht, eine 7900GT mit einem AMD-Prozessor zu kombinieren, waren mit einem 450W Levicom aber froh, wenn sie Windows booten konnten.


----------



## rehacomp (21. Januar 2009)

Die Unterschiede können schon gewalltig sein.
Mein Beispiel, erst letzte Woche erlebt.

Hab mir nen Rechner für W7 zum testen zusammen gebaut.
Anfangs war nen Q-Tec 400W drin. Rechner lief, belastung nicht möglich, Rechner geht aus.

Hab dann nen Biosupdate gemacht. Danach ging mit dem NT nicht mal mehr I-net oder Office.

Hab dann nen 300W OEM-NT eingebaut. Alles bestens, selbst leichte Belastung ist möglich.
CPU-test ja (Prime), GPU-Test nein (furmark)

Die nächsten Tage komm ein 350 Enermax rein mit 2x 12V Schiene. Das sollte dann auch mehr als ausreichend sein.


2.Beispiel
Workstation mit 2 CPUs á 90W TPD
Wo ich die gebaut hab hat ich nur nen 350W NT(marke weiß nicht mehr) da.
Schien mir etwas zu wenig, um sicher zu gehen hab ich nen neues NT mit 550W von LC Power gekauft.
Habs dann im PC getauscht. Und nach 3 Stunden wieder rausgeschmissen.
1. Das LC Power war ne Heizung.
2. Rechner lief instabil.
3. Lauter wars auch noch.

Der PC lief danach noch 1 Jahr lang mit dem 350W NT ohne Prlobleme bevor ich den PC verkauft hab.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Es gibt ~4 Netzteilfertiger, die auch die meisten Netzteile entwickeln, wobei hochwertige Marken aber durchaus eigene Designs konzipieren


Nein, es sind schon ein paar mehr.
Neben Fortron, Enhance, CWT, Impervio, Seasonic, Superflower, Enermax, Topower gibts auch noch solche Hersteller wie Andyson, ACbel und so weiter...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Am fertigen Netzteil äußert sich das dann in den Spannungen, die unter Last und Idle tatsächlich anliegen. Ein perfektes 400W Netzteil würde z.B. bei Belastungen von 0W bis 400W immer 3,3000V, 5,000000V und 12,00000V liefern.


Das ist schlichtweg nicht wahr.
Ob man hier nun 3,3V oder 3,2V oder bei 5V nun 4,8V hat und bei 12V dann 11,6V ist nicht so wichtig wie du denkst.
Viel wichtiger ist hier die Qualität der SPannung, siehe hier, die +12V Leitung bei Test 4 ist nicht soo schön, die 3,3V und +5V Leitungen sind aber immer nahe am Optimum.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht aber keins. Z.T. auch sehr hochwertige Netzteil schwanken zwischen keiner Belastung und voller Belastung auf der 12V-Schiene z.B. um einige Zehntel-Volt, sehr billige Netzteile können sogar mehr als 1V Unterschied aufweisen. (D.h. ohne Last werden z.B. 12,4V erreicht, wenn man das Netzteil bis zum maximal erlaubten belastet, sind es auf einmal nur noch 11,3V)


Das ist nicht soo sehr das Problem, viel schlimmer ist die Qualität der Spannung (Ripple, Noise), siehe hier oder hier auf der +3,3V Leitung.

Das ist dann das was auf die stabilität geht!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Andere Leute haben versucht, eine 7900GT mit einem AMD-Prozessor zu kombinieren, waren mit einem 450W Levicom aber froh, wenn sie Windows booten konnten.


Was wohl daran liegt, das das Levicom Netzteil garnicht so toll ist 
Aber was hat das damit zu tun, das die einen AMD Prozessor genutzt haben?!


----------



## NIUBEE (21. Januar 2009)

Danke für die fundierten Infos...

Eigentlich ist es doch sehr ähnlich zum HiFi Bereich. Auch hier unterscheiden sich die guten NT einfach in der Stabilität unter Last und/oder in der Qualität der gelieferten Spannung.

In einem Fall geht das mit noname Produkten gut im anderen Fall schießt man die Hochtöner.

D.h. man geht ein Risiko für eine Differenz von ca. 20 - 40 Euro ein.

Im HiFi Bereich sind es 2.000 - 10.000 Euro.

Ich habe dieses NT:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
JET XILENCE 480 W - Stromversorgung - 480 Watt
10 x interne Stromversorgung, 4-polig, 4-Pin-Mini-Stromversorgungsstecker, Strom: 4 PIN ATX12V-Anschluss, 15 PIN Serial ATA Power, PCI-Express-Stromversorgung, 6-polig, Stromversorgung: ATX, 24-polig, mit abnehmbarem 4-poligem Aufsatz

Was ist jetzt an diesem NT schlecht, bzw. wie kann man erkennen, dass ein NT schlecht ist? Wo sind die kritischen Punkte?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2009)

Schlecht ist daran, das es die aufgedruckten Werte nicht erreichen kann, also 480W Sekundär.
Auch hats nur passiv PFC und der Hersteller schweigt sich über die Combined Leistungen aus.
| XILENCE |

Die techn. Daten schauen auch dem BQT Straight E6 ähnlich:
Straight Power 350W (E6) - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power


----------



## NIUBEE (21. Januar 2009)

Ok verstanden...

D.h. bei "noname" Garäten muß man davon ausgehen, dass wenn 450 Watt draufsteht max 300 - 350 Watt drin sind. 

Wobei sich dann aber wieder der Unterschied zu teueren NT relativiert...


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2009)

Ist sogar noch schlimmer:
Sogar bei 550W Netzteilen kann man davon ausgehen, das da nur 300-350W drin steckt...

Bei NTs gibts auch nicht so wirklich 'günstig', es gibt hier nur teuer und brauchbar bis gut und dann gibts gleich billig(er Schrott)...


----------



## rehacomp (21. Januar 2009)

Hmm, von außen eigentlich nicht möglich.
Man muss schon die inneren werte kennen. (Kenn ich auch nicht)

Heutige NT müssen ein aktiv PFC-haben, um die Effizienz von 80+ zu erreichen.
NT mit Passiv PFC sind schon schlechter.

Q-Tec ist hier noch ein Extremfall, da die Wattangaben des NT nicht auf Dauerbelastung sondern der kurzzeitige spizenwert ist.
Bei Q-Tec heis das: 400W NT ist in Wirklichkeit nur ein 300W NT


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2009)

hier nochmal ein Beispiel wie ein Etikett von einem guten Marken Netzteil aussehen sollte.
Gut erkennbar die Combined Leistungen, *Vorbildlich!*.
Meistens stehts aber 'nur' klein daneben, was aber auch OK ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg nicht wahr.
> Ob man hier nun 3,3V oder 3,2V oder bei 5V nun 4,8V hat und bei 12V dann 11,6V ist nicht so wichtig wie du denkst.
> Viel wichtiger ist hier die Qualität der SPannung, siehe hier, die +12V Leitung bei Test 4 ist nicht soo schön, die 3,3V und +5V Leitungen sind aber immer nahe am Optimum.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auf deine Erklärung gespannt, wieso.



> Aber was hat das damit zu tun, das die einen AMD Prozessor genutzt haben?!



AMD-CPUs stehen/standen in dem Ruf, sparsamer als Pentium 4 exteme editionen zu sein, die Angabe des Prozessors dient also dazu, zu unterstreichen, dass das Levicomsystem definitiv weniger Ansprüche an das Netzteil gestellt hat. (hätte vielleicht explizit drauf hinweisen sollen, dass das ganze noch aus der Vor-Phenomzeit stammt.)


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2009)

Weil die +12V eh nochmal runtergeregelt werden und daher eine saubere Spannung wichtiger ist als eine möglichst hohe.

Siehe die Links, die ich verlinkt hab, scroll etwas runter, da hast ein paar Bilder von Spannungen.


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand verraten warum die Coba NT's bei "Finger Weg", zwischen MS-Tech, etc., steht?

Die NitroX Reihe ist meiner Meinung echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## soulpain (25. Januar 2009)

Ja, sind sie. Aber Coba hat noch viele weitere Serien und sehr wechselnde Qualitätszustände. Die billigsten von denen würde ich keinem PC zumuten.


----------



## Robär (25. Januar 2009)

Ist richtig, aber ich finde man sollte da nicht alle über einen Kamm schären. Ne kleinere Unterteilung wäre vielleicht ganz nützlich.

Die Serien die ich auch nicht empfehlen würde sind ja schließlich die alten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2009)

Die Frage ist, ob ein Hersteller prinzipiell zu empfehlen ist, der auch Schrott verkauft?
Ich denke nein.
Und das ganze nach einzelnen Typen bzw. im Extremfall sogar Produktionszeiträumen (Antecs Phantom war z.B. n paar Monate nach Markteinführung nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert) aufzuteilen, dürfte das Format sprengen.


----------



## Robär (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn man es so sieht hast du natürlich recht


----------



## ModdingFreak (4. Februar 2009)

Also echt...  
Fortron ist meines Erachtens nach einer, der bekanntesten und größten Netzfirmen die es gibt.
Ich besitze selbst ein Fortron Everest 1010 und hab bisher keine Probleme damit. 
Es bietet reichlich Leistung und ist relativ leise.
Daher bitte ich um eine Überarbeitung!!!


----------



## Uziflator (4. Februar 2009)

ModdingFreak schrieb:


> Also echt...
> Fortron ist meines Erachtens nach einer, der bekanntesten und größten Netzfirmen die es gibt.
> Ich besitze selbst ein Fortron Everest 1010 und hab bisher keine Probleme damit.
> Es bietet reichlich Leistung und ist relativ leise.


Fortron!
Gut?!
Eher nicht!
Wie sie eingeortned sind passt schon.



ModdingFreak schrieb:


> Daher bitte ich um eine Überarbeitung!!!


Darauf kannst du lange warten!


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Fortron!
> Gut?!


Doch sind sie!!

€dit: zumindest in der 'wenig Watt Klasse'.


Uziflator schrieb:


> Eher nicht!
> Wie sie eingeortned sind passt schon.


Wenn Fortron Müll ist, ists auch BQT!


----------



## Avataras (5. Februar 2009)

Ich vermisse in der Liste Gigabyte 
Was komischerweise auch weniger bekannt ist das der Mainboard / GraKa Hersteller auch Netzteile herstellt

Ich besitze ein Gigabyte Odin GT mit 550W muss sagen die verarbeitung is spitze - die Software auch
würde mich zB auch ma sehr über nen Test eines Gigabyte netzteils freuen


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2009)

Gigabyte = CWT, von daher passt das schon.

Sind nicht das beste vom besten aber durchaus recht OK.


----------



## Uziflator (5. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch sind sie!!
> 
> €dit: zumindest in der 'wenig Watt Klasse'.
> 
> Wenn Fortron Müll ist, ists auch BQT!



Ich weiß es ja jetz hab mich ja schlau gemacht mittlerweile *schäm*

Hab aber nicht geasgt das die Müll sind,mag BQT aber wirklich nicht!


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2009)

FSP ist einer der größten Hersteller von NTs, die fertigen jeden Monat 3.000.000 Geräte, zumindest habens 2006 getan...
Mittlererweile fertigen sie auch die BQT Straight und auch die Dark Power (P7) Serie.


----------



## soulpain (5. Februar 2009)

Aktuelle Zahlen der FSP Group sind:

Kapazitäten von bis zu 1,5 Millionen PC-Netzteile pro Monat (orientiert sich natürlich nach Aufträgen) auf insgesamt 4 Fabriken verteilt.


----------



## Bigyeti (14. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> FSP ist einer der größten Hersteller von NTs, die fertigen jeden Monat 3.000.000 Geräte, zumindest habens 2006 getan...
> Mittlererweile fertigen sie auch die BQT Straight und auch die Dark Power (P7) Serie.



FSP kann man nur empfelen, hab 3 stück und alle laufen super.

Ich hab ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550Watt, ist das auch FSP gefertigt worden?


----------



## soulpain (14. Februar 2009)

Ja, ist es.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2009)

AFAIR doch nur das P7, das P6 war doch noch 'nen Topower, oder?


----------



## Demcy (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe seid über einem jahr nen Coba Nitrox und ich muss sagen das ist für den preis sehr sehr geil 

noch nie probs gehabt ...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Februar 2009)

Also mal meine Persönlichen Erfahrungen....

Die Coba Nitrox Netzteile habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit....unheimlich Power, Preiswert und leise...

Bei Aerocool habe ich auch andere Erfahrungen .... ich habe hier ein 4 Jahre altes 550W mit modularen Kabeln....funktioniert bis heute Einwandfrei....hat drei Jahre Dauerhaft im Rechner gesessen ohne Probs....habe es im Moment Reaktiviert, da mein BeQuiet Defekt war....haken....der Lüfter ist sehr laut...

BeQuiet kann ich anstandslos empfehlen....leise und genug Power....allerdings hat mein Dark Power Pro 650W nach 13 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben....
Sehr Positiv ist aber der Support zu erwähnen....ich habe es letzte Woche Mittwoch per Post direkt nach Listan (Hersteller) geschickt....und habe heute schon Ersatz bekommen (Nagelneues noch in Folie)....einfach Top ....bis 12 Monaten alter machen die sogar einen vorab Tausch.....
Von wegen Servicewüste Deutschland....es geht auch anders....

Mfg


----------



## Marki99 (21. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen, bin mit meinem Be quiet Straight Power 550W total zufrieden. Hab mir jetzt nochmal ein neues ( 400W ) gekauft für meinen alten PC und wollte euch nun fragen ob ich das NT auch auf dem Kopf stehend einbauen darf. Hab in der Bedienungsanleitung nichts gefunden.
Weil der Vorteil wäre dann dass der Lüfter des NT's mehr Luft zu Verfügung hat, da er fast ganz oben an der Decke des Gehäuses sitzt. Und wenn das NT "richtig herum" eingebaut " wäre dann sind das vielleicht noch 3-4 cm die der Lüfter bis zur Gehäusedecke Platz hätte um Luft anzuziehen. Da wäre es doch so wie ihr es auf den Bilder seht besser oder?

http://www.abload.de/img/img_0023gfcy.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img_00224hps.jpg


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Februar 2009)

sehr gut...bravo...da hatt henry mit der platzierung von xilence netzteilen einen volltreffer gelandet...der herr hat ahnung!!!!

xilence netzteile fallen aus wie die fliegen!!! von daher ist der letzte platz berechtigt...auch wen "pc games hardware" gute erfahrungen gemacht haben sollte!!!

40 von 100 netzteilen wurden reklamiert (innerhalb 4monaten)...mein chefff stant vor einem nervernzusammenbruch...
egal ob normale serie oder redwing serie...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (22. Februar 2009)

Warum sind eigentlich die Nesteq nicht gelistet ?

Deren ECS 7001 mit 700W hat bei JonnyGuru sehr gut abgeschnitten und das ist ja mit die beste Test-Seite für Netzteile im WWW

Greetz


----------



## kc1992 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich schwöre auf Bequiet und Enermaxx 
Hatte früher ein Enermaxx Liberty 620 Watt, mit dem war ich sehr zufrieden hab es dann aber verkauft und momentan nutze ich ein BeQuiet Darkpower Pro mit 650 Watt und hierbei kann ich genausowenig klagen.
Die Lüfter beider NT sind sehr leise und die NT arbeiten echt Spitzenklasse.


----------



## Hirsekeks (24. Februar 2009)

Nach dem mir in der Vergangenheit ein Enermax abgeraucht ist und dazu das Mainboard mit in den Abgrund gerissen hat () und ein beQuiet alles andere als "Quiet" war (elektronische Störgeräusche, selbst als der PC aus war), dachte ich mir, ich probier mal was Neues.

Ergebnis war ein eher unbekanntes Mushkin EP-500AP, das ich eigentlich als "Notlösung" für ein in die RMA gegangenes beQuiet geplant war.
Nunja, das Mushkin blieb jetzt im PC und das von Listan ausgetauschte beQuiet verkauft - eigentlich war es anderst herum geplant 

Das Mushkin hat Kabelmanagement und ist sehr günstig zu haben (50-60,-€). Ab ca. 30cm im offenen Gehäuse nicht mehr hörbar.

Gruß


----------



## kai84m (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin BeQuiet Fan!

Habe ein Straight Power 450W jetzt schon seit fast 3 Jahren im Einsatz (schon im 2. System).

Mein Dark Power Pro 850W läuft wunderbar in meinem aktuellen System!
Stabile Spannungen, leiser Betrieb...

...100% Zu empfehlen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

Soooo, bin jetzt wieder mit Wakü unterwegs und kann somit die Lautstärke meines neuen Silverstone ST45NF Nightjar beurteilen.
D.h.: Kann ich nicht. Weil ich da nichts zum beurteilen gefunden habe.
Nen Lüfter, der Geräusche machen könnte, hat es ja eh nicht - aber trotz Lüfter aus / Festplatten aus / Pumpe aus konnte ich auch von der Elektronik rein gar nichts hören  

(Das ganze natürlich unter Volllast - aber n E5300 und ne 9800GTX+ sollten für ein 450W Netzteil keine erwähnenswerte Herausforderung sein, auch nicht wenns n passives ist.)


----------



## Nickles (28. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Liste!
War gerade beim verplanen meiner nächsten Finanzspritze und da muss halt auch ein neues NT her.
Aber darf nicht das teuerste sein um muss einen q6600 und ne 4870x2/gtx295 (*vorfreude*)versorgen,also bin ich auf ocz gestoßen.
Hmm dacht ich mir,von denen hab ich noch net viel gehört.

Da  fiel mir diese Liste ein 
und hier fand ich ocz dann unter empfehlenswerte Marken!

Danke 

MfG
Nickles


----------



## Wendigo (1. März 2009)

Hallo

Hab gerade bei mindfactory davor gelesen.

Es geht darum, dass das  be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W mit so manchen Boards von Gigabyte so seine Probleme hat. Weiss jemand, ob die auch auf das GA-MA790GP-DS4H zutrifft?


----------



## Dukex2 (5. März 2009)

Hab auch ein be quiet 530Watt P6 und muss sagen top. 
Versorgt wunderbar mein System samt GTX295 nur wenn ich Furmark laufen lasse geht es in die Knie! Naja wer spielt schon Furmark...  

Trotzdem bin ich langsam am überlegen ob ich es nicht gegen ein stärkeres tausche. Das OCZ ModXStream Pro 700Watt für 90€ ist P/L nicht zu topen.

Oder doch????


----------



## soulpain (7. März 2009)

Die OCZ ModXStream Pro sind ziemlich mäßig.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. März 2009)

Hmm... woher glaubst das zu wissen???

Habe keinen Test gefunden in dem sie schlecht abgeschnitten haben bzw in dem es etwas zu beanstanden gab, aber bitte wenn du mehr weißt wie ich lass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## soulpain (7. März 2009)

Ganz einfach, weil ich sie getestet habe auf Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Dukex2 (8. März 2009)

Vielen Dank Soulpain, 

habe auch gleich die Links in deiner Sig genützt.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch. 
Du hast für das Tagan Superrock 680W deine Empfehlung ausgesprochen, kann man die auch übergreifend für die PipeRock-Serie (700W,800W) ansehen?


----------



## poiu (8. März 2009)

nein die Piperrock sind von topower die Superrock ab 680W von Impervio, letzter sind auch neuer zB DCtoDC technik.

wobei die piperrock wohl auch nicht schlecht sind , mein altes BQT war auch von Topower und das teil ist wirklich gut !

das Tagan Superrock hab ich auch kann das nur empfehlen echt gut und leise!


----------



## Wendigo (8. März 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab gerade bei mindfactory davor gelesen.
> 
> Es geht darum, dass das  be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W mit so manchen Boards von Gigabyte so seine Probleme hat. Weiss jemand, ob die auch auf das GA-MA790GP-DS4H zutrifft?



Wurde wohl überlesen.

Was ich noch gern wissen würde...

Bei den Komponenten

AMD Phenom II X4 940
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 640GB
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H AMD790GX
1 DVD Brenner
8 GB A-Data DDR2 800MHz

und einer GTX 285. Reicht da ein 550W Netzteil? Irgendwann werde ich wohl auch so sämtliches an dem System dann übertakten wollen. Also Grafikkarte und CPU....


----------



## schnudenbubs (10. März 2009)

ich schwör auf mein: be quiet! Dark Power PRO 750 Watt
superleise, super kabelmanagment und ne lange garantie..
einzig der preis schreckt ab...aber wenn das ding einen langen dienst tut...hat man das am ende glaub ich wieder drin.
die schlechte wertung der lc nt´s kann ich nicht bestätigen...hab mein altes jahrelang ohne abschmieren und lärm genutzt...es funzt sogar immer noch im rechner meiner freundin...


----------



## soulpain (10. März 2009)

Mein Beileid an die Freundin.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. März 2009)

Kennt jemand tronje


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2009)

Gleicher Mist wie LC-Power, nur in grün.


----------



## schnudenbubs (11. März 2009)

wie gesagt..in meinem alten rechner der einfach nur standart war, war son lc drin..ewig..und die freundin kann es noch nutzen.
in nem büro pc schadet das doch niemanden.
es läuft halt vor sich hin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2009)

...bis es irgendwann explodiert und den Rechner killt...

Ganz ab davon sind die Teile auch noch furchtbar ineffizient...


----------



## schnudenbubs (11. März 2009)

mag sein. 
hoffen wir mal das beste..


----------



## vendellord66 (11. März 2009)

ich persönlich find das "OCZ -ModXStream 700W" ziemlich gut...
80+ und nur 99,90 bei alternate


----------



## poiu (14. März 2009)

ich würde die liste ergänzen und zwar durch Enhance & Impervio 

teilweise sind diese schon vertreten durch Silverstone , Coolermaster , Tagan Superrock 

Silverpower würde ich auch noch nennen imerhin ist die SS-500 von Seasonic


musste grade kräftig lachen Bequite ist unter denn guten Marken , FSP Fortron unter Solala HiHihi  Bequite lässt bei FSP Fortron bauen 

also ist entweder Bequite auch solala oder FSP nicht ,entscheide dich


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. März 2009)

Ist ja gut, ich hab nen Enermax Netzteil (Modu82+ 525W) und nen Enermax Chakra gehäuse
Dann bin ich ja auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Cornholio (15. März 2009)

Man könnte bei den guten Netzteilen doch noch Corsair dazuschreiben. Ich habe selber ein Corsair-NT und das ist das beste NT was ich jemals hatte. Es ist flüsterleise, die gesleevten Kabelstränge lassen sich sehr schön und geschmeidig verlegen und die Leistung ist auch sehr ordentlich. 

mfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2009)

Ja, Corsair vertreibt nur recht gute Netzeile, allerdings ists ja nicht so, das Corsair ein Hersteller ist sondern nur ein Retailer sprich sie kaufen Ware ein, die ev. noch nach eigenen Spezifikationen verändert wird (wie es bei BQTs P7 Serie der Fall ist, das ist ein full custom Design, das bei FSP gefertigt wird und auch nur in dieser Serie zu finden ist).


----------



## poiu (15. März 2009)

corsair läst bei CWT bauen 
deshalb sind einige Netzteile von Corsair mit dehnen von Thermaltake & chieftec baugleich 

Heizen mit Strom - Netzteile mit 700W und aufwärts - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

auch die bekannten Coba Nitrox sind von CWT, es ist aber etwas älteres CWT Design deshalb schaffen die die 80+ Standard Spezifikationen nur sehr knapp!

außerdem haben die Nitrox leichte Temperatur probleme deshalb auch der zweite 80mm Lüfter  wer die aber günstig bekommt !


----------



## Roocher (15. März 2009)

Hab ein Corsair HX520, und bin sehr zufrieden damit, das Ding war selbst unter Volllast noch nie hörbar und ist auch noch relativ stylisch für meinen Geschmack, hat noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt.
P.s: Ich hatte bis vor zwei Jahren ein NT von ner Noname Firma drin 350W. Das Hammer teil war zu der Zeit 9 Jahre alt! Und hat selbst OC mitgemacht, krasses Ding. Jetzt hats nen Kumpel von mir  Das stirbt wahrscheinlich nie.


----------



## poiu (15. März 2009)

Noname heißt nicht gleuch  schlecht!
 es kann sein das ein vernünftiger hersteller dahinter steckt!


----------



## Roocher (15. März 2009)

Jap, weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie das hieß.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. März 2009)

Bei mir steckt auch noch ein 300W FSP Baujahr 2001 im alten Office-Rechner. Das muss jetzt seit acht Jahren einen 1400er Thunderbird mit Strom versorgen. Für die Ewigkeit gebaut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> corsair läst bei CWT bauen


Nein, nicht nur.
Eigentlich nur die größeren, die kleineren sind von Seasonic.


poiu schrieb:


> Noname heißt nicht gleuch  schlecht!
> es kann sein das ein vernünftiger hersteller dahinter steckt!


Ähm, doch.
Was hier eventuell sein kann, ist das man einen eher unbekannten Hersteller erwischt hat, z.B. HEC.

Aber auch in einigen weniger bekannten Geräten (Q-Tec, nicht Q-Technology) stecken teilweise Markengeräte, z.B. in meinem 235W Q-Tec steckte Enhance Hardware.


----------



## poiu (15. März 2009)

dh hab ich ja auch geschrieben das einige , nicht alle baugleich sind  

zu Noname : das meinte ich doch, nur weil man es nicht kennt bedeutet ja ja nicht gleich Schrott^^

zB wer kennt hier schon Enhance oder Impervio die vertreiben aber ihre NTs auch selbst , leider nicht bei uns ! aber wer weiß schon was in einem Fertig PC stecken kann^^

JonnyGURU.com - Power Supply Reviews and more! - Reviews - Enhance ENP-5140GH 400W
JonnyGURU.com - Power Supply Reviews and more! - Reviews - Silverstone Element ST50EF-PLUS 500W

hier sind sogar die Spec aufkleber gleich


----------



## Elbsurfer (19. März 2009)

Ich hab ein PC Power & Cooling. Bin sehr zufrieden, es hat ausreichend Leistung und ist unhörbar leise. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen. 
PCP&C Silencer 500 EPS12V


----------



## DerGraue (19. März 2009)

Hey muss mir nen neues Netzteil besorgen, da mein altes BeQuiet hin ist. Nebenbei schon das zweite BeQuiet das bei mir hin ist. Das austauschgerät des ersten hatte auch nur ein halbes Jahr gehalten. Nun gut, diesmal gabs ne Gutschrift und kein neues Netzteil und von BeQuiet habe ich gelinde gesagt genug. Oder sind die neuen da besser? Ich höre öfter, dass die nicht mehr so dolle sein sollen. Im Laden wurde mir dann das OCZ StealthXStream 500W empfohlen. Habe aber nun gelesen, dass das Teil nur 2 Sata-Stromanschlüsse hat. Für ein 500 Watt definitiv zu wenig. Überlege nun mir das Arctic Cooling Fusion 550RF zuzulegen. Das wurde im letzten großen CT Test ganz gut bewertet. Was könnt ihr hier mir so raten, was man nehmen sollte?


----------



## poiu (19. März 2009)

Arctic Cooling Fusion 550RF  ist OK 
genau wie das SilverPower SS-500 steckt dahinter Seasonic als hersteller !
http://maxpoint.de/de/products/power-supplies.php?pid=1_5_8&we_objectID=800

Cooler  MAster Silent PRo ,
Tagan Superrock oder Silverstone ST50EF


----------



## der Türke (19. März 2009)

Jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht wiso ist Corsair nicht aufgeführt? find ein der besten marken und damit lässt sich 3 8800GTX betreiben jedefallls mit der 650tx das sagt schon alles oder?
Habe es seit oktober und das teil ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Uziflator (19. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht wiso ist Corsair nicht aufgeführt? find ein der besten marken und damit lässt sich 3 8800GTX betreiben jedefallls mit der 650tx das sagt schon alles oder?
> Habe es seit oktober und das teil ist einfach nur geil



Corsair wurde wohl vergessen, aber Corsair ist eigentlich kein Hersteller,die lassen die NTs zB von Seasonic oder CWT fertigen.


----------



## johnnyGT (19. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht wiso ist Corsair nicht aufgeführt? find ein der besten marken und damit lässt sich 3 8800GTX betreiben jedefallls mit der 650tx das sagt schon alles oder?
> Habe es seit oktober und das teil ist einfach nur geil


das netzteil hat 2 pcie stromanschlüsse!
aber drei 8800gtx brauchen 6 also mit 4 adaptern arbeiten ist nicht grad das wahre!


----------



## Jodi (24. März 2009)

meint ihr ein 600 watt netzteil reicht für 2 8800gtx und einen phenom ?
ps: nt is von be quiet


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2009)

Ja und welches Sei Leise ists denn nun?!
Da gibts mehr denn eines mit 600W!


----------



## johnnyGT (24. März 2009)

welches ich meinte war ein Corsair.


----------



## Soulsnap (28. März 2009)

Hallo, da mein altes NT (X.Super ATX550WP) kein Kabelmanagement hat und auch im allgemeinen eher wenige Anschlussmöglichkeiten hat, wollte ich ein neues Bestellen. Dabei habe ich mit diesem hier geliebäugelt da es meiner Meinung nach viel bietet für (Relativ) wenig Geld:

Mix Computerversand GmbH

Würdet ihr mir davon eher abraten oder kann ich es getrost kaufen? Ich habe bis jetzt nichts schlechtes über die OCZ ModXStream Reihe gehört, aber sicher ist sicher.

@Stefan Payne: Ich hoffe du kannst mir sagen von welchem Hersteller mein altes NT ist. Würde mich Interessieren, da es für den Preis (18€) doch ein super Gerät war. Würde es jederzeit jedem weiterempfehlen. Es hat in mehreren (zum Teil stark OC-ten) Systemen immer 1a Funktioniert und mir nie Kummer bereitet. UL-Code steht leider nicht drauf.


----------



## poiu (28. März 2009)

mach mal ein screen von denn Specs!

das OCZ ist nicht so dolle, Besser : Klick & klick


----------



## Uziflator (28. März 2009)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne: Ich hoffe du kannst mir sagen von welchem Hersteller mein altes NT ist. Würde mich Interessieren, da es für den Preis (18€) doch ein super Gerät war. Würde es jederzeit jedem weiterempfehlen. Es hat in mehreren (zum Teil stark OC-ten) Systemen immer 1a Funktioniert und mir nie Kummer bereitet. UL-Code steht leider nicht drauf.


Ich heis zwa nich Stefan aber sag trotzdem was dazu!

Für 18 Euro war das so was wie Tronje oder schlimmer?
Einigen Leuten hats bestimmt schon den Rechner gekillt.


Warum bilden sich eigentlich immer normal User ein, das sie NTs richtig testen könnten könnten?!

Dazu fehlen ihnen einfach die dafür notwendigen Geräte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2009)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne: Ich hoffe du kannst mir sagen von welchem Hersteller mein altes NT ist.


Nein, eher nicht, weil hier eher unbekannte Hinterhof-Hersteller am Werke sind.
Ev. ists noch ANdyson, die z.B. für LC-Power verantwortlich sind...


Soulsnap schrieb:


> Würde mich Interessieren, da es für den Preis (18€) doch ein super Gerät war.


Naja, dafür besteht die Gefahr, das dein Rechner gekillt werden könnte, bei dem richtig billigem Müll besteht sogar Lebensgefahr (AFAIR Trust), weil der Abstand von Primär zu Sekundär nicht den EU Vorschriften entspricht.


Soulsnap schrieb:


> Würde es jederzeit jedem weiterempfehlen. Es hat in mehreren (zum Teil stark OC-ten) Systemen immer 1a Funktioniert und mir nie Kummer bereitet. UL-Code steht leider nicht drauf.


...bis irgendwann irgendwer oder nur irgendwens System drauf geht...


----------



## Soulsnap (28. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Warum bilden sich eigentlich immer normal User ein, das sie NTs richtig testen könnten könnten?!
> 
> Dazu fehlen ihnen einfach die dafür notwendigen Geräte.




Ich hab in keinster Weise behauptet das NT getestet zu haben. Ich habe lediglich miene Erfahrungen damit bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2009)

...die im Falle von NTs nicht wirklich brauchbar sind, da du nicht ansatzweise in der Lage bist, das NT zu überprüfen bzw die (nicht vorhandene) Qualität überprüfen kannst...


----------



## Si Taro (2. April 2009)

Hallo an alle PC-Freaks

Ich bin neu hier im Forum, bin 16 Jahre alt und wohne in Tirol/Österreich.
Habe mir vor kurzem einen Gaming Pc zusammengestellt und habe nun alle Komponenten bis auf HD und Bildschirm.
Meine Konfiguration sieht so aus:

LanParty DK P45 TR2S PLUS Mainboard
Intel E8600
Sapphire Radeon HD4870
OCZ Reaper 9200er RAM
DVD-Laufwerk (Marke: ka)
tja und es kommt noch eine Seagate 160gb Platte rein (vorübergehend so wenig aufgrund Geldmangel xD  )

Dazu habe ich mir folgendes Netzteil besorgt: Tagan U33 ll Superrock 500 watt

Nun wollte ich von euch wissen, ob das Netzteil ausreicht für diese Hardware (ich werde ihn hauptsächlich zum Gamen verwenden), und ob ich Angst haben muss dass meine Hardware aufgrund eines eventuellen Versagens des NT's abraucht.
Thx im Vorhinein

Mfg Simon

PS: Was haltet ihr von der Hardware?


----------



## soulpain (2. April 2009)

Selbst wenn, würde das Netzteil nicht abrauchen, sondern sich ausschalten.
So oder so ist es mehr als genug.


----------



## Si Taro (2. April 2009)

reicht es auch für overclocking?

(Offtopic(sry): Ich weiß nicht ob mans OC nennen kann der E8600 läuft ja standardmäßig 3.33ghz im Mainboard aber mit Default Einstellungen nur mit 333/2000  6xmultiplikator. deshalb muss ich den multiplikator auf x10 stellen.....)

mfg


----------



## soulpain (2. April 2009)

Ja, auch für einige Übertaktungsversuche reicht das noch aus.


----------



## Si Taro (2. April 2009)

dann hat es also nichts mit dem netzteil zu tun  dass  ich, wenn ich bei DRAM 333/1066 einstelle einen Overclock Fail bekomme?

Mfg Simon

sry das ist wirklich die letzte frage in verbindung mit oc hier


----------



## Si Taro (3. April 2009)

?????


----------



## Mojo (3. April 2009)

Ne hat nichts mit dem Netzteil zu tun. Wenns das NT wäre würde gar nichts kommen.


----------



## Petroschello (5. April 2009)

Habe bis dato NT von LC-Power und Xsilence verbaut und keine Probleme.
Muß wohl dabei sagen, es sind keine Game-PC's.
Explodierte NT höre ich zum ersten Mal.
Für Büro-Pc reichen diese NT vollkommen aus. Eine Regel besagt: NT sollten alle zwei Jahre ausgetauscht werden. NoName oder Marken NT spielt keine Rolle. Aber wer macht das schon ?
Für mich verbaue ich nur Bequiet oder Enermax.
Gamer-PC sind ja auch hochwertige Hartware drin, da sollte man gerade beim NT nicht sparen.


----------



## johnnyGT (5. April 2009)

vorallem sie ziehen auch um einiges mehr strom!-und wenn man dann auch noch Stundenlang spielt!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2009)

Petroschello schrieb:


> Habe bis dato NT von LC-Power und Xsilence verbaut und keine Probleme.
> Muß wohl dabei sagen, es sind keine Game-PC's.
> Explodierte NT höre ich zum ersten Mal.
> Für Büro-Pc reichen diese NT vollkommen aus. Eine Regel besagt: NT sollten alle zwei Jahre ausgetauscht werden. NoName oder Marken NT spielt keine Rolle.


Nein, denn für Office PCs macht sowas wesentlich mehr Sinn:
ToPower SilentEZ 350W ATX 2.2 (TOP-350SE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet Pure Power 300W ATX 2.2 (L6-UA-300W/BN093) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Als der Schrott von Xilence, LC-Power und Co, auf dem irgendwas steht, was in der Realität nicht eingehalten werden kann...


Petroschello schrieb:


> Für mich verbaue ich nur Bequiet oder Enermax.
> Gamer-PC sind ja auch hochwertige Hartware drin, da sollte man gerade beim NT nicht sparen.


1. es gibt auch andere Hersteller, die teilweise auch nichtmal teuer sind, Arctic Coolings 500W NT ist z.B: so ein Fall oder aber Corsairs CX400.
2. AUch bei Office PCs sollte man halbwegs Anständige Netzteile verwenden, einmal wegen der Leistungsaufnahme zum anderen aufgrund der Zuverlässigkeit der Markengeräte.
Und auch was passiert, wenns NT abraucht.

Von daher solltest diesen "NoName Mist" nicht mehr verwenden...


----------



## johnnyGT (5. April 2009)

ja die drecks LC-Power teile!!-die haben mir zwei Hauptplatinen zerfleischt!!und meine Festplatte und Laufwerk noch dazu!!!


----------



## NOOKYN (5. April 2009)

Habe ein Cooler Master RealPower M850 (850 Watt) und bin sehr zufrieden damit! 

Sehr gute Kühlung, lautlos, genug Power , Geiles Design! und ein sehr gutes Kabelmanagment!

Einfach ein geniales Netzteil!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2009)

Petroschello schrieb:


> Eine Regel besagt: NT sollten alle zwei Jahre ausgetauscht werden. NoName oder Marken NT spielt keine Rolle.




persönliche statistik:
PC1: 5 Jahre bei uns im häufigen Einsatz, jetzt seit weiteren 8 Jahren bei meiner Schwester (eher gelegentlich). NT (noname) getauscht: Wäre mir nicht bekannt
NT2 (auch noname): 11 Jahre alt, davon die ersten 6 im täglichen Einsatz. Einmal den Lüfter getauscht
NT3 (Enermax): 8 Jahre alt, davon 5 Jahre intensive Nutzung bei hohen Temperaturen
NT4 (Engelking): gebraucht gekauft, anschließend weitere 3 unter härtesten Bedingungen (250W/13A Netzteil für System mit 106W P4 und einer Grafikarte, die ohne die zum Schluss 85% Übertaktung und 40% erhöhte Kernspannung eine 400W/20A Empfehlung hatte. Temperaturen auf der NT Rückseite: ~60°C) verwendet - zugegeben: dann ausgefallen.
NT5 (noname): 3 Jahre im Einsatz gewesen, System zeigte zwar merkwürdiges verhalten, konnte aber nicht auf NT zurückgeführt werden (nicht das der Nutzer sich näher mit der Sache beschäftigt hätte...)
6&7 (bequiet und Silverstone) sind jetzt gut 2 Monate bzw. gut 2 Tage im Einsatz, sollen aber auch älter als 2 Jahre werden


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2009)

Ganz unrecht hat er nicht, wenn man sich die Lebensdauer der Kondensatoren so anschaut...


----------



## steinschock (5. April 2009)

Mir ist vor 2 Wochen mein BQT E5 400W mit viel Rauch beim einschalten hochgegangen.

So wie das geknistert hat war ich froh das ich dabei war.
Bei mir läuft auch kein PC mehr wenn ich nicht da bin.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. April 2009)

Ich glaube, dass erst seit kurzem auch "Asus" NTs herstellt....

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht und kann was dazu sagen?

Sind sie zu empfehlen oder eher ein Flop???

greetz


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. April 2009)

1. Asus stellt garnichts her!
2. ASUS ist genauso wie etwa 75-90% aller anderen nur ein Labeler.
3. Drin steckt oft Delta, bei ASUS, aber auch Acbel.


----------



## Petroschello (10. April 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> ja die drecks LC-Power teile!!-die haben mir zwei Hauptplatinen zerfleischt!!und meine Festplatte und Laufwerk noch dazu!!!


Für so eine Zusammenstellung von Hartware sind die LC-Power NT nicht zu gebrauchen oder einfach zu schwach.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. April 2009)

Warum redest du die LC-Power Netzteile schön??

Zumal es *keinen Grund gibt, sich sowas zu kaufen!*


----------



## Petroschello (11. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum redest du die LC-Power Netzteile schön??
> 
> Zumal es *keinen Grund gibt, sich sowas zu kaufen!*



Manche Pc-Nutzer wollen nur billig, erzähl denen mal das Sie mehr Geld ausgeben für ein NT, als für einer CPU. In vielen LC-Power Gehäuse ist schon ein NT drin. Hatte bis Dato keine Probleme. Die NT sind leise. Vielecht kommt ja das große Schrecken. Andere billig NT sind auch nicht besser. Hatte auch mit Marken NT schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Wer kennt Rasurbo NT ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> persönliche statistik:
> PC1: 5 Jahre bei uns im häufigen Einsatz, jetzt seit weiteren 8 Jahren bei meiner Schwester (eher gelegentlich). NT (noname) getauscht: Wäre mir nicht bekannt
> NT2 (auch noname): 11 Jahre alt, davon die ersten 6 im täglichen Einsatz. Einmal den Lüfter getauscht
> NT3 (Enermax): 8 Jahre alt, davon 5 Jahre intensive Nutzung bei hohen Temperaturen
> ...


Jou, Glück gehabt.



johnnyGT schrieb:


> vorallem sie ziehen auch um einiges mehr strom!-und wenn man dann auch noch Stundenlang spielt!!



Sagte doch, es sind keine Gamer-PC. Das sind Renter-PC. Für gelegendliche Übungen.


----------



## Wendigo (11. April 2009)

Petroschello schrieb:


> Sagte doch, es sind keine Gamer-PC. Das sind Renter-PC. Für gelegendliche Übungen.




Ich bin ja kein Mod aber die 3 Beiträge hättest/kannst? du auch zu einem großen zusammenfassen können


----------



## Pokerclock (11. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja kein Mod aber die 3 Beiträge hättest/kannst? du auch zu einem großen zusammenfassen können



Das solltest du ab sofort, wenn du keine Karten kassieren willst. Bitte den "Ändern"-Button benutzen.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2009)

@Petroschello

die LC-power dinger sind mist ! 

Günstige marken NT gibt es auch zB Topower SilentZ oder AC 550R , SilverPower SS-400/500 usw 

und wenn schon NT+Gehäuse dann gibt es auch welche von Arctic Cooling oder wenigstens von Hec Compucase




> Hatte auch mit Marken NT schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Wer kennt Rasurbo NT ?



Rasurbo ist KEIN Marken Hersteller ~ genauso nenn mist wie LC-Power , vielleicht nenn bissl besser aber wenn ich da an das PCGH in Gefahr Video denke (siehe SIG)


----------



## Petroschello (11. April 2009)

Danke für Deine Meinung.
Ein Kolege von mir schwört auf Rasurbo. !
Den einzigen Unterschied bei noname NT ist die Lautstärke ( Preis+Zuverlässlichkeit). 
So ich meiner Kenntnis trauen kann baut Lian Bequiet und LC-Power NT.
Wer weiß es besser ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2009)

Petroschello schrieb:


> Manche Pc-Nutzer wollen nur billig, erzähl denen mal das Sie mehr Geld ausgeben für ein NT, als für einer CPU.


Brauchen sie doch garnicht!
Gibt doch einige 'Billig Serien', z.B: Topower SilentEZ, BQT Pure Power, diverse ältere OEM Netzteile (HEC/Compucase, FSP, Seasonic)



Petroschello schrieb:


> In vielen LC-Power Gehäuse ist schon ein NT drin. Hatte bis Dato keine Probleme.


Schön, für dich.
Nur weißt du, das diese Netzteile gern in die Luft fliegen und das dranhängende killen?!

Dann hat man 'nen kaputten Rechner und alles nur weil man Wattgeil war oder 5€uro sparen wollte, auch nicht schlecht, oder?!



Petroschello schrieb:


> Die NT sind leise.


Schonmal dran gedacht, das ein Netzteil auch andere Eigenschaften als 'leise' haben könnte?!
Zum Beispiel zuverlässig/robust, sprich das es Schutzmaßnahmen für Kurzschluss, zu hohe Ströme oder zu hohe Spannungen hat, das es auch Abschaltmaßnahmen für Temperatur hat...



Petroschello schrieb:


> Vielecht kommt ja das große Schrecken. Andere billig NT sind auch nicht besser. Hatte auch mit Marken NT schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


1. doch, denn hier gibts auch noch die 300-400W Klasse, in der es sehr günstige Markengeräte zu kaufen gibt.
Hier muss man sich nicht irgendeinen Sondermüll kaufen, bei dem man das Etikett nichtmal zum Hintern abputzen nutzen kann, da zu hart...
Die Angaben auf dem Netzteil sind auch nur erstunken und erlogen.

2. Schön, nur sind die schlechten Erfahrungen mit Markengeräten nicht so schlecht wie mit diesem Billig Schrott!
Ein kaputtes Marken Netzteil ist einfach nur kaputt und sonst nix.
Ein kaputtes NoName/Billig Schrott Netzteil ist nicht nur kaputt sondern hat auch noch den Rechner da dran gefetzt.

Aber ist ja toller 5€ zu sparen und 'nen ganz kaputten Rechner zu riskieren als 5€ mehr auszugeben für was halbwegs brauchbares, bei dem die Angaben aufm Etikett auch (halbwegs) stimmen, oder?



Petroschello schrieb:


> Wer kennt Rasurbo NT ?


Alte 300W HEC/Compucase hochgelabelt, toll.
Da kauf ich mir lieber das Original, das ist idR besser und auch günstiger.



Petroschello schrieb:


> Sagte doch, es sind keine Gamer-PC. Das sind Renter-PC. Für gelegendliche Übungen.


Und was spricht hier dafür ein 550W LC-Power einem 300W BQT Pure Power vorzuziehen?
Oder einem 300W HEC Netzteil mit 80 Plus Zertifikat?


Petroschello schrieb:


> So ich meiner Kenntnis trauen kann baut Lian Bequiet und LC-Power NT.
> Wer weiß es besser ?


Ja, ich.

Denn Listan baut garnichts!
Die vertreiben nur.
Und bauen tut die aktuellen BQT Serien Fortron, die Darkpower P6 Reihe (noch) nicht, die müsst noch ein Topower sein, aber die P7 ist von Fortron und auch alles andere.

Die bekannten Billig LC-Power Teile werden von Andyson gefertigt, die nicht besonders gut sind...


----------



## Petroschello (11. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Brauchen sie doch garnicht!
> Gibt doch einige 'Billig Serien', z.B: Topower SilentEZ, BQT Pure Power, diverse ältere OEM Netzteile (HEC/Compucase, FSP, Seasonic)
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für Deinen Antwort.
Ich persönlich spare nicht an Hardware, sowie mein Geldbeutel es Erlaub kommen nur edel Teile in meine Pc.
Wie schon geschrieben, mache ich nicht den Preis, sonder meine Kunden.
Wer sagt denn, das die hier angepriesenen NT besser sind ? !
Das sind subjektive Beurteilungen.
Man kann heute eine PC zusammen stecken und der läuft ein Leben lang, oder der hat Probleme. Heutzutage steck man nicht in der verkauften Hardware. Tesberichte sind auch nicht das was Sie geben( sein sollen).


----------



## exoRR (24. April 2009)

Hab gerade gesehen dass Fractal Design NTs verkauft. Wie sind die so?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2009)

Also das was auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist, schaut nicht gerade gut aus.
Schaut nach ACbel aus, im besten Fall.

Also eher was anderes kaufen, bei dem du weißt, was drin steckt.


----------



## Folterknecht (28. April 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## poiu (30. April 2009)

hier ein Test vom Fraktal 1000W , ich weiß kein besonders guter  aber wenigstens Bilder vom inneren aufbau.

Technic3D Review: Netzteile: Fractal Design Newton 1000W (Modell FD-PSU-NEWT-1000W): Newcomer - Seite 4: Lüfter, Lautstärke, Kühlung

hier noch was dazu : 

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4984


und dann der Link aus dem Forum von Jonnyguru : Klick


----------



## boolands (30. April 2009)

Kann es sein,daß Caseking die AeroCool-Netzteile aus dem Programm genommen hat?

Ich hatte mir das AeroCool HorsePower 750Watt ausgekuckt-und jetzt gibts' das da nicht mehr..

Mir gefiel das P/L-Verhältnis..


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit Corsair ?
Das seh ich gar nicht auf der Liste...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Mai 2009)

Corsair ist durchweg gut, entweder Seasonic oder CWT.


----------



## drachenorden (9. Mai 2009)

Vorschlagen könnte ich auch das Lian Li Silent Force; hab es heute als Ersatz für mein bisheriges *Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W* endlich erhalten; das CM-Netzteil ist zwar wirklich gut gelungen, der Lüfter verdient für mein Empfinden nicht ganz das Prädikat "silent".

*Meine, eher amateurhafte, Beurteilung: *

hervorragend verarbeitet
sämtliche Kabel sind ummantelt & die Enden mit Schrumpfschläuchen versehen
die Stecker passen allesamt perfekt
alle Kabel haben (für Midi-Tower) die passende Länge - zwar verwindungssteif, jedoch nicht zu unflexibel
Gehäuse ist auf der Außenseite speziell beschichtet (weniger anfällig für Kratzer und/oder Fingerabdrücke)
der verbaute Lüfter ist wirklich absolut leise
Die technischen Daten sowie die Energieeffizienz entsprechen vergleichbaren Konkurrenzprodukten - das Innenleben selbst wurde bereits in einigen Reviews begutachtet und (soweit mir das bekannt ist) für gut befunden (qualitativ gute Bauteile etc.).

Als solide Basis für Aufrüstaktionen der nächsten Monate also durchaus geeignet 

Das P/L-Verhältnis passt zudem - einziger Wermutstropfen war, dass (komischerweise) gerade mit einem hauseigenen PC-B25B etwas mit sanftem Druck nachgeholfen werden musste, damit das NT an seinen Platz rutschen wollte ... naja, soviel zu Fertigungstoleranzen *ggg*

Für mein Dafürhalten ein wirklich gelungenes Produkt und eine Empfehlung wert.

Gruss.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2009)

Von mir nicht.

Da steckt wohl Sirtec drin, die nicht gerade zu den Top Herstellern gehören.
Klar, schlecht ists nicht, aber es gibt wesentlich besseres, das CM Silent Pro zum Beispiel (by Enhance)


----------



## drachenorden (9. Mai 2009)

Das Innenleben für die Maxima- und Silent-Force-Reihe stammt laut CB von AcBel; alle Tests und Reviews, die ich bislang gelesen habe, zeichnen ein ähnliches Bild und bestätigen meinen guten Eindruck. Den Direkten Vergleich zum CM Silent Pro kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung ziehen, von daher ...


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2009)

so Soulpains Test zum TAGAN Piperock ist seit gestern Online :

Bilder und Test


@drachenorden

AcBel ist aber auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, mehr oder weniger OK aber man sieht es an CM die Silent Pro sind deutlich bessser als die kleinen(M520, M620) Real Power!


----------



## Semih91 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage, und zwar habe ich ein Tronje NT und das ist hier nicht aufgelistet. Wo kann man das einstufen? Habe seit 2Jahren benutzt und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt, es hat bis jetzt alles sehr gut versorgt, und es hat ne Effizienz von >80%, auch wenn man es als No-Name ansieht.
Denkt ihr, dass Tronje es zu So-Lala Marken schafft, oder sollte man die Finger davon lassen?

Weil ich habe nur positive Erfahrung gemacht, aber es gibt ja auch einige, die nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben, was denkt ihr?


----------



## usopia (17. Mai 2009)

also ich habe noch keinen Test gesehen, wo Tronje gut abgeschnitten hat. Gehört ganz klar zu den "Finger weg".


----------



## PrimeCool3r (17. Mai 2009)

finde die Liste gut, allerdings würd ich Raptoxx Netzteile in die FINGERFINGERFINGER-WEGWEGWEG kategorie setzten. Hab davon 5 verbaut (350W in allessamt Office PC´s mit Onboard Graka und low end Dual-Core) Alle 5 haben in 2 Tag abständen die Biege gemacht. Das beste hat 2,5Wochen gehalten.


----------



## Semih91 (17. Mai 2009)

Vllt gibt es kein Test, aber wieso hat es dann bei mir durchgehalten ohne Probleme usopia?
Ja es gibt welche, die gehen kaputt oder verbrennen schnell, das sind die 550W gewesen, aber die 650W ATX 2.03 die hat solche Probleme nicht. Ich habe damit 8800GTX + 4HDD´s + 8-10Lüfter + Brenner + Laufwerk + E6600 @4GHz + 4x 1GB Ram + Card-Reader + Floppy + Asus P5B Deluxe + TV Karte + W-Lan Karte ( TV und W-Lan Karte am Board angeschlossen, verbrauchen ja auch Strom )
Also wenn so ein NT als schlecht bezeichnet wird, dann weiß ich auch nciht. Gut ist es nicht, aber schlecht auch nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2009)

Deine Liste mag lang sein, aber letzten Endes sind nur CPU und GPU davon nenneswerte Stromverbraucher - bei nem 350W Netzteil wäre das eine interessante Last, aber über ein 650W Netzteil sagt es rein gar nichts aus.
Unabhängig davon zeichnet sich ein schlechter Netzteilhersteller ja nicht dadurch aus, dass alle seine Netzteile ausfallen - das ist die Kategorie "Ex-Netzteilhersteller". Bei nem miesen Hersteller fallen statt 5 von 10000 halt 50-100 aus. Und 5 Stück einer Marke, die eigentlich kaum jemand im Forum nutzt, sind schon mal ein schlechtes Zeichen - auf die gleiche Zahl dürfte Enermax auch kommen, aber die hat jeder zweite.


----------



## -Philipp- (18. Mai 2009)

Bei Xilence würd ich sagen, müsst man 2 Einträge machen:
1. Olala die RedFan-Reihe
2. Fingerweg die alten mit nem schwarzen Lüfter


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. Mai 2009)

hey Leute,was könnt ihr über InterTech sagen ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2009)

Naja, ist idR ziemlicher Murks, würd ich nicht machen...


----------



## usopia (20. Mai 2009)

InterTech vertreiben doch Coba und SinanPower!?
Coba könnte man ja entgegen der Liste noch als mittelprächtig durchgehen lassen (oder halt nicht) aber SinanPower is auf jeden Fall Billig-Schrott.


----------



## DonBes (23. Mai 2009)

naja ich habe seit nem halben jahr ein Coba Nitrox 600W verbaut und kann überhaupt nicht meckern^^es läuft bestens und ist schön leise...in sämtlichen reviews macht es einen sehr guten eindruck und als ich es verbaut hatte konnte ich mich selbst davon überzeugen...und ein LC Power ist niemals besser als ein Coba Nitrox also ich für meinen teil kann diese liste nicht ernst nehmen^^


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2009)

Coba Nitrox ist auch als "noch OK" zu bezeichnen.
Wobei ich beim neukauf 10€ drauflegen würde und ein tagan/Enermax/silverpower/AC Fusion & Co nehmen würde.

wenn man das aber schon besitzt ist es OK 

LC-Power die stellen Netzteile her ich dachte das sind selbszerstörungs vorrichtungen


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (24. Mai 2009)

da ich selber in einem anderen forum eine netzteil liste führe
kann ich nochmal ein paar netzteile für die Finger weg liste nennen:
Sinan Power
Tronje
QPower
Ednet

im bereich der Intertech netzteile
besonders bezogen auf die Coba netzteile habe ich schon fast alle einmal verbaut
dazu muss ich sagen, es gibt einfache, mittlere und high end coba netzteile
Coba King sind netzteile, die passiv PFC haben und mehr leistung 
auf 3,3 V und 5 V Schiene haben
die Normalen Coba Netzteile sind gute Allrounder
mein 5 Jahre altes AP400X kam bis vor kurzen in meinem Phenom X4 noch zum einsatz
respektable leistung
und mein jetziges Coba Nitrox Limited Edition ist ein absolutes high end netzteil
viele extras, top qualität und hält lasten von über 100% der bemessungsleistung aus

schnell werden die Coba netzteile mit den Sinan Netzteilen verwechselt, die Intertech parallel vertreibt
in den Sinan Netzteilen steckt allerdings billigste taiwanesische technik
und in den Coba Netzteilen stecken CWT Platinen

ich hoffe du kannst deine liste noch etwas korregieren


----------



## JonnyCCC (26. Mai 2009)

In der ersten Liste fehlt auch noch der Corsair. Die sind auch gut vorallem auf 12V Schiene.

und der seit 1995 erfolgreiche ami hersteller pc power & cooling is au net dabei.


----------



## PBJ (26. Mai 2009)

*Brummen im Tagan Superrock 680W (TG680-U33II)*

Ich habe zur Zeit leider leider etwas hassle mit einem Tagan Superrock 680W (aktuelle Revision mit Leuchtefix  TG680-U33II).

Sobald der Rechner auch nur minimalst (!) seitlich schräg steht, fängt das NT an zu brummen. Ich vermute es ist der Lüfter, kann es aber nicht mit Gewissheit bestimmen. Wenn der Rechner mit der Wasserwaage austariert ist, verschwindet das brummen. Ist nicht das erste Superrock 680W, das ich verbaue und ich hatte bisher noch nie (ähnlich akustisch wahrnehmbare) Probleme.. 

Anyway: Das Teil geht jedenfalls zurück, denn das ist nicht akzeptabel für den Herren, der diesen Rechner betreibt und auch für mich nicht. Da das Piperock II noch nicht am Markt ist und bei der Gelegenheit auf ein NT mit Kabelmanagement zurück gegriffen werden soll: Was empfehlt Ihr in dieser Klasse (also zwischen 600W und 700W)?

Was haltet Ihr vom Enermax LibertyECO 620W ATX 2.3 (ELT620AWT-ECO) Geizhals.at Deutschland bzw. vom Enermax MODU82+ 625W ATX 2.3 (EMD625AWT) Geizhals.at Deutschland ?

Habt Ihr noch andere, vielleicht bessere Vorschläge für ein sehr gutes NTs mit KabelMgt?

Habt dank!


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2009)

Coolermaster Silent Pro.


----------



## PBJ (26. Mai 2009)

Würdest Du das Coolermaster den beiden Enermax vorziehen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2009)

Ja, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## PBJ (26. Mai 2009)

So, ich hab' mir das CM Silent Pro 600W noch mal intensiver in den relevanten Reviews angesehen und da spricht in der Tat absolut nix gegen, also bestellt. Bester Dank für die Empfehlung!


----------



## der8auer (2. Juni 2009)

Ich nutze nun seit mehreren Monaten ein IKONIK 1000W Vulcan Netzteil und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die Effizienz ist sehr gut und an der Verarbeitung kann man auch nichts aussetzen. Kann ich also nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MiniMe1978 (4. Juni 2009)

ich empfehle von der leistung her und auch vom extrem guten support, be quiet. fahre schon seit jahren gut mit be quiet und gab nie probleme. falls jemand noch eins brauche, habe noch ein "gemoddetes 1000w pro" mit nem kleinen markel


----------



## chefmarkus (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte bisher ein BQ, ein Corsair und jetzt das Coba Nitrox 750W, da damals im Laden kein anderes zur Verfügung stand. Und ich muß sagen das ich damit sehr zufrieden bin. Mit einem Rampage Formula, einer 4870x2 und einen 9550 E0 @3,6 und diversen Kleinigkeiten. Allerdings werde ich demnächst mal bei meinem Stromlieferanten klingeln und eine neue Saftlieferung anfordern: Enermax Revolution 85+ 950W, und damit kommt dann auch der i7 und 2x280gtx. Mal sehen...


----------



## Shoran (10. Juni 2009)

Was wollt ihr nur immer alle mit so überdimmensionierten Netzteilen...die 950 wird dein neues niemals system auslasten...aber gut
ich kann über BeQuiet nichts schlechts sagen. Habe drei davon in gebrauch und laufen alle super. Keine Nebengeräusche, keine Lasteinbrüche. alles wie es soll...
Corsair ist ja nur umgelabelt, daher nicht weiter verwunderlich  und Coba sind einfach klasse


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (10. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich bin mit einem Be Quiet! StraightPower E6-600Watt ATX2.2 Netzteil bisher gut gefahren. Habs zwar bisher noch nicht getestet, es auszulasten bis zum maximalen, aber man solls ja nicht übertreiben. Es ist sehr leise und reicht für meine Bedürfnisse bei weitem aus.

Mfg. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## AMD_Killer (11. Juni 2009)

Mit meinem Enermax Revolution 85+ bin ich 100% zufrieden. Es ist total leise und macht überhaupt keine Mucken. Es ist zwar etwas Überdimensioniert für mein Systemmit 850 W, aber was soll’s. Kann nur sagen spitzen Teil.


----------



## terorkrümel (11. Juni 2009)

mal ne frage will auf am3 umrüsten und dann nen Phenom 955 mit 6GB ram und später 2* Radeon 4890 bzw. 5870 laufen lassen was schlagt ihr mir für ein nt vor?


MFG


----------



## MiniMe1978 (11. Juni 2009)

ich hau mein leicht bebasteltes 1000w be quiet für 100 euro raus wenn jemand interessiert ist. musst nur der schalter überbrückt werden, ansonsten wars nie im betrieb. bei interesse pn an mich  auch meine teamgroups 1300 suchen ein neues zu hause


----------



## terorkrümel (11. Juni 2009)

wie lange hat das noch garantie?
Wie lat ist es?
OVP dabei?
Modular?

MFG


----------



## MiniMe1978 (11. Juni 2009)

also, netzteil lief NIE. es war ein sponsorartikel. es sollte für mein weiß gepulverten gehäusemod auch weiß gepulvert werden. ich musste es also öfnnen und die platine rausnehmen, damit ich das netzteilgehäuse pulvern lassen kann, geht ja schlecht mit platine drin.

die war leider nciht so einfach, da der tolle wippschlater von außen eingesteckt und von innen an zwei kabel gelötet war 

da ich nciht wirklich gut im löten bin, habe ich wohl ein wenig lange an den schalter gehalten, so dass die beiden stife im schalter anfingen zu schwimmen

lange rede kurzer sinn, der schalter ist nicht mehr so wie er mal war. habe versucht ihn wieder "zurechtzuschmelzen" aber ging net so gut.

nun habe ich die beiden kabel, die ja nur durch diesen schalter überbrückt werden verbunden, pumpe und externen 120mm lüfter drangemacht und eingeschaltet über steckdosenleiste, alles lief problemlos an auch der netzteillüfter. dieser lief sogar noch ein ticken nach.

ist also ein ohne wippschalter netzteil, ansonsten ursprung und neu wie am ersten tag!

verpackung und dementsprechend die kabel sollten alle noch vorhanden sein und ist logischerweise das modulare, also neuere modell, neupreis 195 euro exkl., der wippschalter kostet um die 2 euro maße 30x11. und nein, rechnung gibbet wohl net bei einem sponsorartikel, außerdem durchs öffnen eh überflüssig.

abgesehen davon hatte ich noch NIE probleme mit be quiet netzteilen, immer leise, immer power, immer gut. außer mit dfi gibts wohl leiche differenzen auf grund irgendwelche boardbauteile.

wenn sich mehrere dafür interessieren sollten, würde ich es natürlich dem geben der am meisten ausgeben wil. sind ja nun schon zwei interessenten


----------



## terorkrümel (11. Juni 2009)

sry aber kann sein das ichs übersehen habe, ist das nt modular?

MFG


----------



## MiniMe1978 (11. Juni 2009)

wenn modular mit tauschbaren und abnehmbaren kabeln ist dann ja


----------



## schmimo62 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich habe seid 2 Monaten das Be Quiet Dark Power 650 Watt gehabt. Ja gehabt. Gestern ging der PC nicht mehr an. Netzteil defekt. Ist mir unverständlich!!!
Bis dahin war ich extrem zufrieden. Sehr leise, 4 Gehäuselüfter anschließbar, etc.
Jetzt habe ich ein Coba Nitrox 750 Watt: Laut und irgendwie nicht mit einem Be Quiet vergleichbar.


----------



## MiniMe1978 (11. Juni 2009)

tausch coba gegen meins?


----------



## schmimo62 (11. Juni 2009)

1000 Watt? Ich habe noch unser Haus abzuzahlen! Wer soll die Stromrechnung bezahlen?


----------



## MiniMe1978 (11. Juni 2009)

hehe


----------



## terorkrümel (11. Juni 2009)

normalerweise zieht sich doch nur das nt soviel strom wie das system in dem Moment benötigt oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## 4clocker (11. Juni 2009)

> 1000 Watt? Ich habe noch unser Haus abzuzahlen! Wer soll die Stromrechnung bezahlen?





> normalerweise zieht sich doch nur das nt soviel strom wie das system in dem Moment benötigt oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?


Mehr oder weniger. Es wird nur soviel Strom verbraucht wie das System benötigt, plus die Verlustleistung usw. Ein Netzteil ist im Grund genommen nichts anderes als ein kleines Umspannwerk.
Ein Lautsprecher mit 1000 Watt verbraucht ja auch keine 1000 Watt


----------



## terorkrümel (11. Juni 2009)

jep also möglichst eins mit hoher efiziens kaufen da wenig verlustleistung ist?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> normalerweise zieht sich doch nur das nt soviel strom wie das system in dem Moment benötigt oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?


Ja, denn die Effizienz hängt mit der Auslastung zusammen.
Unter 20% ist die idR richtig schlecht, teilweise ist man dann bei 75%...



terorkrümel schrieb:


> jep also möglichst eins mit hoher efiziens kaufen da wenig verlustleistung ist?


Effizien*z*!
Und ja, das macht Sinn - bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt.
Alles was darüber geht ist zwar schön, aber bringt kaum noch was.

Dieser Punkt ist etwa 85%, darüber gibts kaum noch verbesserungen, bei 'normalen' Netzteilen.


----------



## MiniMe1978 (11. Juni 2009)

richtig, feuert ja keine 1000w raus wenns keine braucht. be quiet hat bis 88% wirkungsgrad.

haue oben beschriebenes für 95 ink raus wenn jemand sich heute noch entscheidet


----------



## we3dm4n (12. Juni 2009)

Solala Marken:
Rasurbo


wenn nicht sogar zu "Gute Marken" packen, aber dann kriege ich bestimmt einen auf den Hinterkopf von einigen hier

Ich und viele viele andere können sich aber nicht beklagen:
- liefert stabile Spannungswerte
- leise
- wird nicht sehr warm, kaum spürbar!


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2009)

Naja, Rasurbo wird AFAIR auch von HEC gefertigt, wenn sie jetzt noch drauf pappen würden, was drin steckt und auch nicht bei der Auswahl der Komponenten geizen, sinds durchaus recht brauchbar, aber selbst wenn die Platine drin recht gut ist, ists allein aufgrund der Tatsache das sie beim Etikett bei der max. Combined Leistung schwindeln und hoch labeln, keine Empfehlung wert...


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2009)

wobei da kann man sich ja besser gleich das Orginal kaufen HEc Windmilloder Cougar !

wobei Stefan , baut HEC alle Rasurbo  bzw immernoch ?


----------



## soulpain (12. Juni 2009)

Ja machen die noch.
Habe den Chef, der Rasurbo administriert am HEC Stand auf der Computex getroffen und übrigens noch einen anderen Hersteller, den ich nicht erwartet hatte. Momentan gehen sehr viele zu HEC, weil die aufgrund ihrer größe krisensicher sind.


----------



## speedymike (12. Juni 2009)

ich selbst habe 2 jahre ein lc power netzteil gehabt, und ich muss sagen ich war nicht unzufrieden (hatte eine 550w version in einem cf system). allerdings ist mir mein jetztiges enermax modu 82+ schon ein wenig lieber


----------



## we3dm4n (12. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, Rasurbo wird AFAIR auch von HEC gefertigt, wenn sie jetzt noch drauf pappen würden, was drin steckt und auch nicht bei der Auswahl der Komponenten geizen, sinds durchaus recht brauchbar, aber selbst wenn die Platine drin recht gut ist, ists allein aufgrund der Tatsache das sie beim Etikett bei der max. Combined Leistung schwindeln und hoch labeln, keine Empfehlung wert...




Vielen Dank für die Infos. Sowas eine Information hätte man in keinem anderen Forum gekriegt^^


----------



## Felix86 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht blind, aber habe eins nicht gefunden in der Liste:
ATX Jersey
Kann man diese kaufen oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2009)

Besser nicht, ist ziemlicher Schrott...
Zumindest die ohne KM.

Hier ist noch zu erwähnen, das nicht mal die Stecker davon passen...


----------



## Felix86 (12. Juni 2009)

Okay danke für die schnelle Antwort, werd ich das mal direkt aus der Auswahl streichen.
Gibt es denn sonst preislich gesehen ein gutes? In der Liste sind ja sehr viele Hersteller.
Oder ist es von der Liste egal welches man nimmt? (Alle ca. gleich teuer und leise?)


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2009)

Nein, gute kosten immer gut Geld, billige sind Mist.

Hier ist die Gewinnspanne auch nicht sehr groß, der Größte Teil des Preises entsteht durch die verwendeten Komponenten...


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2009)

Danke soulpain ,immer gut zu wissen  

PS hab heute das Cougar bekommen , ziemlich edel das teil


----------



## CptSam (14. Juni 2009)

Warum ist Coba eigentlich bei den Fingerweg MArken???
Ich habe selber die 750W edition und kann mich nicht beschweren das Kabelmanagement und die Laustärke sind auch TOP.
Habe es schon 2Jahre eineinhalbjahre hats meinen Q6600 und 2x8800GTS ohne Probleme versorgt auch über längere Zeit und unter Volllast. Im moment versorgt es einen Q9550 und eine 258GTX ohne Probleme rechner lief schon einen Tag mit Prime usw. ohen Absturz.Als ich meinen Rechner gekauft hab und mir Coba als Netzteil voegeschlagen wurde hab ich auch erst gezweifelt, weil ich die Marke nicht gekannt habe, aber durch meine bisherigen Erfahrungen kann ich es nur Empfehlen.


----------



## soulpain (14. Juni 2009)

Coba ist sehr wechselwarm, mal haben sie ganz anständige Sachen, mal grottige Produkte. Allerdings habe ich noch kein Coba Netzteil gesehen, was wirklich hervorragend war, insofern kann man der Marke problemlos aus dem Weg gehen, ohne irgendetwas besonderes dabei zu verpassen.


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2009)

Wahr, aber wenn man ein COBA Nitrox hat und es keine Probleme gibt, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen es weiter zu benutzen.
Es ist zwar nicht perfekt und  eher älters CWT Design, aber es gibt deutlich schlechtere Netzteile^^, aber natürlich auch bessere !


----------



## soulpain (14. Juni 2009)

> Wahr, aber wenn man ein COBA Nitrox hat und es keine Probleme gibt, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen es weiter zu benutzen.
> Es ist zwar nicht perfekt und eher älters CWT Design, aber es gibt deutlich schlechtere Netzteile^^, aber natürlich auch bessere !



Die Sache ist die, dass es sich einfach rumgesprochen hat, dass die Coba Nitrox stabil laufen. Das ist richtig. Fragt sich nur, welches Netzteil dieser Klasse nicht stabil läuft. 

Dann, wenn die Leute erkannt haben, dass die Nitrox nichts außergewöhnlich gutes sind und es mindestens noch 100 andere Produkte gibt, die mindestens genauso stabil laufen kommt meistens : "Ja, aber das ist doch so schön günstig."

Auch das ist richtig, aber auch da ist es nicht das einzige Netzteil, was für seine Preisklasse günstig ist.

heise online-Preisvergleich: LC-Power LC8700 Metatron Hyperion 700W ATX 2.2 / Deutschland
heise online-Preisvergleich: Thermaltake ToughPower 700W Cable Management ATX 2.2 (W0106) / Deutschland
heise online-Preisvergleich: Chieftec Turbo CFT-750-14C 750W ATX 2.3 / Deutschland

Im Vergleich zu:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Coba Nitrox IT-7750SG 750W ATX 2.2 (88882003) / Deutschland

Welche Relevanz hat Coba also für den Markt, mal abgesehen davon, dass sie genauso günstige und genauso stabile Netzteile wie nahezu alle anderen auch anbieten? Unter Berücksichtigung dessen, dass sie auch viele schlechte Produkte verbreiten. Unter Berücksichtigung, dass es CWT noch nach Jahren nicht bewerkstelligt hat, vernünftige Temperaturen bei dem Design hinzubekommen. Und unter der Berücksichtigung, dass es wesentlich neuere Produkte gibt, die genauso gut ausgestattet sind, aber modernere Technik verwenden bei besserem Service und schnelleren RMA Abwicklungen.

Und abschließend noch unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache, dass das Coba Nitrox 750W gerade mal 5-8€ weniger kostet als das baugleiche, aber 100W stärkere Metatron Arkangel 850W (stellvertretend für ca. 1 Millionen identische Produkte, die ebenfalls auf das veraltete CWT Design setzen).

Hmm, lass mich kurz nachdenken Linda. Ich glaube fast behaupten zu können, dass Coba keine Relevanz für diesen Markt hat. 

Allerdings ist dieser Text natürlich völlig weit hergeholt und Coba ist in Wahrheit eine gute Marke, die natürlich nie auf die Idee kommen würde, genau das selbe langweilige Design verwenden zu müssen wie AeroCool, Chieftec, Corsair, Hiper, LC Power und Thermaltake. Weshalb dieser Beitrag selbstverständlich völlig ironisch gemeint war (zur Information für die Akten der Coba-Anwälte).


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> Coba ist sehr wechselwarm, mal haben sie ganz anständige Sachen, mal grottige Produkte.


Und genau deswegen würde ich eher empfehlen, einen großen Bogen um Coba zu machen!

Wer was auf sich hält, hat von top to buttom nur anständige Produkte, die das leisten was auch drauf steht und auch generell recht gut sind, auch im 300-500W Bereich.
Aber hier schaut es bei Coba nicht sehr gut aus...

Von daher kann ich nur von Coba Produkten abraten - eben weil es besseres gibt und weil sie auch Schrott im Programm haben, der nicht hält was drauf steht (wobei sie nicht mehr ganz so übel sind wie vor ein paar Jahren, wo man sie in einem Atemzug mit Codegen nannte)...


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2009)

ja da gebe ich euch recht , beim  neukauf würde ich es eigentlich nicht empfehlen! 

Wollte nur sagen , wer ein Nitrox hat kann damit leben.

was COBA da nebenbei Produziert zB diese SL-500 netzteile ^^ *autsch* bzw *würg &* kotz*



> Coba ist sehr wechselwarm, mal haben sie ganz anständige Sachen, mal grottige Produkte.



solche Hersteller kann ich auch nicht leiden, es gibt keine Kontinuität in der Prioduktpalette und man kann nicht sagen Produkt A war gut, also kann ich getrost bei  Produkt B zugreifen.

leider lese ich auch oft das die Nitrox nicht so toll sind un Probleme machen.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (14. Juni 2009)

Ich verstehe es nicht das es immer leute gibt die beim NT sparen????!!!!!
ich hab mir aus unwissenheit und falscher beratung damals nen LC gekauft.
hab mittleerweile nen anderen pc laden wo ich mein zeug kauf!

aber viele vergessen das nen schlechtes NT die gesamte hardware mit in den tod reissen kann!
ich sag nur spannungsspitzen und so!
ich denke das die gesparten 50-75€ am falschen ende gespart worden sind wenn man sich dewegen komplett neue hardware kaufen muss!

und es gibt auch viele die sagen warum immer so hochleistungs NT´s der überdimensionierten art!
naja ich werd für mein sys definitiv nen 750W nt kaufen da die efficiens erst wirklich bei 50% IO ist und noch luft fürstärkere hardware da ist!
Denn mein nächstes NT soll ja auch wieder einige komponennten überdauern und zuverlässig mit saft versorgen!

aber jedem daas seine und mir das meiste!

gruß,ben


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2009)

wenn du die 50% fauslregel anwenden willst sind 750W  zuviel,
 mit 600W bist du schon gut dabei , maximal 700W


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (15. Juni 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> wenn du die 50% fauslregel anwenden willst sind 750W  zuviel,
> mit 600W bist du schon gut dabei , maximal 700W


da ja irgendwann nen 955 reinkommt und nen crosshair III mit ner nächsten x2 gen. von ati zusammen mit ner wakü sind 750W doch nicht zuviel!
für meinjetziges sys schon da hast du recht!


gruß,ben


----------



## Athlon1000TB (17. Juni 2009)

Mir fehlt Corsair in der Liste. Bin mit mein 550W Netzteil von Corsair zufrieden. Ich denke, die bauen auch gute Netzteile. Außerdem besitzt meins die 105°C Kondensatoren. Wer bei der Cougar Themenwoche fleißig mitgelesen hat weiß, dass das ein Zeichen für gute Netzteile ist.


----------



## poiu (17. Juni 2009)

corsair baut nix  die lassen bauen bei CWT und bei Seasonic und von dehnen kommt eigentlich eher sehr gute netzteile, da hast du recht.


----------



## MUMU1 (24. Juni 2009)

Hi an alle - ich bin neu hier - habe mir mal alles durchgelesen. Ich bin geil auf das Super Flower Amptac Pyramid. Eigentlich steht Super Flower ja unter den "guten" Herstellern. Aber hier steht nix dazu auf all den Seiten.....hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Super Flower?


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2009)

Super Flower ist eher solala marken , gut sind die nicht wirklich !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ches-netzteil-benoetige-ich-2.html#post877106

hier hat der stefanes treffend beschrieben!


----------



## MUMU1 (25. Juni 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> Super Flower ist eher solala marken , gut sind die nicht wirklich !
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ches-netzteil-benoetige-ich-2.html#post877106
> 
> hier hat der stefanes treffend beschrieben!


Naja - da scheint es ja um irgendein Passiv-Billig-Teil von Super Flower zu handeln. Wirklich aussagekräftig ist das nun nicht.
Hat denn keiner hier selber Erfahrung mit dem Super Flower Amptac Pyramid?


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2009)

wir kaufen nur qualität und kein Blink Blink  

hier die tests die mir auf anhieb einfallen 

die pulsar NT sind auch von dehnen!

AnandTech: Super Flower Amazon 650W Power Supply

Technic3D Review: Netzteile: Super Flower Netzteil Amptac AMP-1000 R14HE: 1000W Kraftwerk - Seite 1: Einleitung


die schwanken leider sehr in ihrer qualität  

ich würde dir ein anderes empfehlen !

ich vergesse das immer , aber sieh dir das an blinkt  und ist echt solide !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...92-review-ikonik-vulcan-850-watt-im-test.html


----------



## MUMU1 (25. Juni 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> wir kaufen nur qualität und kein Blink Blink
> 
> hier die tests die mir auf anhieb einfallen
> 
> ...


Das mit dem blinken soll auch sein - ich habe ein NZXT-Gehäuse mit Fensterteil - die beiden Reviews sind doch sehr gut. Ich kaufe mir einfach das 850W Amptac.


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2009)

und wieso nicht das Ikonik Vulcan 850 Watt Oo


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juni 2009)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Naja - da scheint es ja um irgendein Passiv-Billig-Teil von Super Flower zu handeln. Wirklich aussagekräftig ist das nun nicht.
> Hat denn keiner hier selber Erfahrung mit dem Super Flower Amptac Pyramid?


Doch, das war auf die besseren Superflower bezogen.

Wirklich gut sind sie nicht, man kann sie nutzen, aber wie gut/schlecht sie wirklich sind, ist nicht bekannt...
Werden ja auch nicht allzu oft getestet...


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juni 2009)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Das mit dem blinken soll auch sein - ich habe ein NZXT-Gehäuse mit Fensterteil - die beiden Reviews sind doch sehr gut. Ich kaufe mir einfach das 850W Amptac.



Was hast du denn für einen Rechner das du ein 850W NT brauchst? 

Und wenn schon so ein starkes NT würde ich nicht unbedingt zu nem Super Flower greifen ... auch wenns noch scho "hübsch" leuchtet ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juni 2009)

Ist doch normal, das schlechte Ware hübsch gemacht wird, in der Hoffnung, das es einige Leute gibt, die drauf reinfallen.

Wirkliche Top Ware, die auch 'Bling-Bling' Features hat, gibt es nicht.
Liegt aber auch daran, das die "Top Hersteller" wohl alle der Meinung sind, das man kein Blingbling bräuche und man sich besser auf die Inneren Werte konzentriert und man es gar nicht nötig hat, sowas zu verkaufen.


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2009)

es gibt keine wirklich guten Blink blink da hat stefan recht, ich würde sogar si weit gehen und sagen je mehr es blinkt (ablenkt ) umso größerer schrott ist es!

das Ikonik Vulcan 850W scheint aber solide zu sein, immerhin CWT !

ich hab mich auc gefrat wieviele Grakas er damit betreiben will 

edit wobei es schlimmeres gibt als Super Flower , aber auch besseres


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2009)

naja, n i7 occ und 2 4890oc die F@H machen kommen fix auf über 600w


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juni 2009)

Primär oder sekundär?
bei 80% Effizienz wären die 600W 'nur' 480W...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2009)

also primär sidn bei jemandem in nem anderen forum mit i7 und 4890 beides occed schon 590w
da kommt dann noch ne zweite zu, denek das darfst du dann schon sekundär sehen

wie gesagt, das sidn werte bei absoluter last, also prime 8-threads und furmark

das ist natürlich keine last die man realistisch bei ner anwendung erzeugt 
trotzdem, auf sowas sollet das NT durchaus ausgelegt sein


----------



## soulpain (30. Juni 2009)

Warum stehen denn Compucase (folglich auch Cougar) und Seasonic (OEM) eigentlich so weit unten?
Das macht in meinen Augen einfach keinen Sinn, da diese stabilitäts- und sicherheitstechnisch immer auf hohem Niveau agieren.

Seasonic OEM/ODM Produkte sind keinesfalls schlechter als die Endkundengeräte, sie haben einfach eine ganz andere Anforderung und decken andere Kundenprofile ab.

Zumal Cougar von mir in der PCGH 07 nicht umsonst auf Platz 1 gesetzt wurde. Die Allroundfähigkeiten haben sich in der Testtabelle gut bemerkbar gemacht.


----------



## MUMU1 (3. Juli 2009)

So, seit 2 Tagen ist mein Amptac Teil jetzt im Dauerbetrieb. Noch nicht einmal "handwarm" wird das Gerät. Ich kann nur sagen, die 5 Sterne bei K & M verdient dieses Netzteil wirklich. Top Kabelmanagement (fest verschraubbar, da kann sich nichts lösen, ausserdem kann es auch nicht auslutschen, wenn später wieder umgeschraubt wird) - super leise - ausserdem ist die Verarbeitung einfach nur erstklassig. Ich werde nun von dem Hersteller, den ich seit einigen Jahren benutzt habe, weggehen. Immer wieder sehe ich nur Rauch bei diesem Hersteller......(ich sage natürlich die Marke nicht, weil das wahrscheinlich rufschädigend wäre...)


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Gerät ist das?
Link??
Was hats gekostet??



> *ist ein Netzteil wichtig?? Kann man da viel falsch machen?*
> Aus der Funktionsweise ergibt sich, das man einiges Einsparpotential hat, was der Funktion des Netzteiles auf den ersten Blick nicht schadet, wohl aber die Komponenten und/oder aber die Lebensdauer des Netzteiles und allem was dran hängt.
> Man kann z.B. statt eines heute üblichen Brückengleichrichters 4 Dioden nehmen, man kann z.B. den Eingangsfilter weglassen (ist notwendig, da die Spannung im Netz nicht so schön sinusförmig ist, wie sie sein sollte).
> 
> ...


----------



## MUMU1 (3. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was für ein Gerät ist das?
> Link??
> Was hats gekostet??


Es gibt einen Link dazu:

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower Amptac Pyramid 850W


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

Wow, ich kenne einen, der das hat.
Hübsch bunt. 
Aber läuft tatsächlich problemlos.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2009)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Link dazu:
> 
> ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower Amptac Pyramid 850W


Und was soll das versorgen?!
Ein 2 Sockel System mit 2 Grafikkarten?!

Und sag jetzt nicht, das du nur einen Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte hast?!
Dann hättest dir die ganze Kohle sparen können und ein Netzteil kaufen können, das fast 100€ günstiger wäre...


----------



## MUMU1 (3. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und was soll das versorgen?!
> Ein 2 Sockel System mit 2 Grafikkarten?!
> 
> Und sag jetzt nicht, das du nur einen Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte hast?!
> Dann hättest dir die ganze Kohle sparen können und ein Netzteil kaufen können, das fast 100€ günstiger wäre...


CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q9650 4x3.0GHz
Grafikkarten: 2 X GTX285 2048MB Dual-DVI Sparkle


----------



## MUMU1 (3. Juli 2009)

Achso, bevor ich es vergesse:

Arbeitsspeicher: GEIL PC3-12800 KIT 
Gehäuse: NZXT Guardian

Das alles zusammen hat mal wieder ein Stängchen Geld gekostet - aber ich bastle hat gerne - jetzt läuft alles höllisch schnell.....


----------



## usopia (4. Juli 2009)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> ...Ich werde nun von dem Hersteller, den ich seit einigen Jahren benutzt habe, weggehen. Immer wieder sehe ich nur Rauch bei diesem Hersteller......(ich sage natürlich die Marke nicht, weil das wahrscheinlich rufschädigend wäre...)


...genau dafür ist aber der Thread hier gedacht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Mich jedenfalls würde der Hersteller schon interessieren. Es geht ja auch um negative Erfahrungen, ist aber letztendlich natürlich deine Entscheidung ob du den Hersteller nennen möchtest oder nicht.

Noch kurz was anderes: du solltest nicht zwei Posts direkt hintereinander schreiben sondern die Editier-Funktion nutzen, damit kannst deinen Thread ändern oder was hinzufügen. Mir ist's zwar egal aber die Mods sehen sowas nicht gerne.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Juli 2009)

uso,  so rein von der tendentiellen gerüchteküche würde ich in diesem fall auf BeQuiet tippen, die hattens chon mehrfach probleme mit ständig ausfallenden geräten,
tippe da mal auf sparmaßnahmen im einkauf für die bauteile  (spekulativ)


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juli 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> uso,  so rein von der tendentiellen gerüchteküche würde ich in diesem fall auf BeQuiet tippen, die hattens chon mehrfach probleme mit ständig ausfallenden geräten,
> tippe da mal auf sparmaßnahmen im einkauf für die bauteile  (spekulativ)



Naja, eigentlich jedes von Topower hergestelltes, BQT lässt ja seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr bei denen fertigen (Straight E5 und DPP P7), wobei das Straight E5 in der ersten Version ein Problem mit der Lüfterregelung hatte, die zu einem Ausfall führen konnte, durch Überhitzung...

Von daher denke ich eher, das es ein Low Cost Hersteller ist -> LC-Power, Xilence und CO...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Juli 2009)

kann auch sein,

wobei ich mit xilence noch keien ausfallprobleme hatte, nur leistungsmäßig sidn die etwas schwach für den nennwert, sonst aber ok 
lc-power läuft bei mri auch seit ewigkeiten top 
allerdinsg bekommen die immer nour so ca. 40% belastung


----------



## Compucase (4. Juli 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Marken von Netzteilen verliert man schnell den Überblick, von welchen man lieber die Finger lassen sollte, daher hatten wir im PCTweaks-Forum eine Liste geführt - diese würd ich gerne hier weiterführen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo!
Es ist lobenswert das sich jemand die Muehe macht und eine Liste wie diese erstellt. Anhand der letzten Aenderung ist ja auch erkennbar das diese Liste weiterhin aktuell gehalten wird.

Doch moechte ich nun einmal darauf hinweisen das diese Liste nicht dem aktuellen Stand entpricht. Weder zum Zeitpunkt der Veroeffentlichung, noch heute.
Dies betrifft jetzt nicht nur unsere Netzteile - Produkte von HEC / COMPUCASE - sondern auch viele andere genannte Marken. 

Dieser Thread ist im Netzteil Unterforum oben angepinnt und soll auch als Hilfe bei Kaufentscheidungen dienen. Daher denke ich das die Liste noch einmal komplett ueberarbeitet werden sollte. Zumindest wuensche ich mir das.
Evtl. kann man das ja auch mit Mitgliedern der PCGH-Redaktion und/oder auch mit Forenmitgliedern die besonders beim Thema Netzteile jahrelang mit Fachwissen glaenzten gemeinsam durchfuehren.

Aus meiner Sicht sind halt zu viele "Marken" falsch eingeordnet und da ich seit vielen Jahren nur im "Netzteilmarkt" international zu tun habe glaube ich mich etwas auszukennen. Zudem existieren einige der genannten Marken nur noch auf dem Papier und neue sind hinzugekommen.
Nehmt es bitte nicht persoenlich, ich weiss das hinter solchen Threads viel Arbeit steckt, versucht einfach auch mal meinen Standpunkt zu verstehen. 
Danke.


----------



## poiu (4. Juli 2009)

ja ich stimme zu ! 

zB kann man nicht alle Serien jeder Marke generell  einordnen !

ein  Paar Beispiele 

Cooler Master : 

Gut : Silent Pro , Real Power M850 M1000 
So lala kleinen Real Power 

Tagan : 

Gut SuperrockI & II ,PipeRockII 
solala Piprock I 

das kann man zB bei Silverstone weiter führen

ich kenne auch nicht alle Marken und Hersteller die dahinter stecken, gemeinsam könnte man ein gutes update machen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juli 2009)

Ich erlaube mir mal diese Liste zu "aktualisieren" bzw eine zu erstellen, die meiner Meinung entspricht.
Ist nur ganz grob, in 5min überarbeitet worden.

Würde auch vorschlagen, diesen Thread zu unpinnen und durch einen neuen zu ersetzen...


```
[B]Gute Marken:[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Fortron Source (einer der Größten Hersteller, wenn nicht der Größte)
[*]BQT, allgemein recht gut, wenn auch recht teuer
[*]Tagan -> Superrock und Piperock II sind sehr gut, die alten Piperocks sind nicht so toll, die Vorgänger auch nicht.
[*]Amacrox -> siehe FSP, ist deren Enduser Label
[*]Antec -> Sind von Seasonic auf Delta umgestiegen, im großen und Ganzen steht der Name für Qualität, Müll oder Mist gibts eigentlich nicht, höchstens sind die Netzteile etwas lauter.
[*]Enermax -> waren mal besser, kann man noch nehmen
[*]HEC/Compucase -> die alten Geräte waren sehr konservativ gebaut, man hat sehr lange kein aktives PFC verbaut, Effizienz war nicht so gut, sind aber nicht schlecht sondern eher besserer Durchschnitt. Die aktuellen Produkte sind ja recht gut, wie man sieht.
[*]Cougar Power darf auch nicht fehlen, ist Compucases Enduser Label.
[*]IKONIK
[*]Seasonic -> Original recht laut, ansonsten ist aber so ziemlich alles recht gut
[*]Silverstone -> durchaus OK, wenn auch etwas teuer, kann man kaufen, gibt aber teilweise besseres für das Geld
[*]Thermaltake (Achtung: meist recht laut, auch wenn "Silent" draufsteht!)
[*]Yesico
[*]Zalman
[/LIST]

 [B]Solala-Marken:[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Cooler Master -> haben top Geräte aber auch Mist im Programm
[*]Hiper -> haben teilweise recht gute Geräte im Programm, teilweise aber auch Teile, die ich mir nicht antun würde, Andyson traue ich nicht weiter als ichs schmeißen kann
[*]OCZ -> naja, gibt sehr gute aber auch nicht so gute Netzteile von denen, AFAIR warens die mit den meisten Fertigern
[*]AcBel (OEM Geräte)
[*]AeroCool
[*]Akasa
[*]Chieftec
[*]SuperFlower -> teilweise ganz brauchbare Geräte, teilweise nicht sonderlich tolle Geräte im Programm.
[*]NorthQ
[/LIST]

 [COLOR=red][B]Finger-weg-Marken:[/B]Hier ordne ich alles ein, das Geräte im Programm hat, bei dem der Aufdruck nicht der kombinierten Dauerlast entspricht.
[LIST]
[*]CL-Tec
[*]Coba
[*]Codegen
[*]ColorsIT
[*]e-Pro
[*]Linkworld
[*]MS-Tech
[*]Q-tec
[*]SuperSilent
[*]Ultron
[*]Xilence
[*]LC-Power
[*]Levicom (auch: Alien Series)
[*]Raptoxx
[/LIST]
```
So ausm Stehgreif...

Ich hab hier *die Marke* bewertet, nicht einzelne Geräte!
Es kann also durchaus sein, das einige Netzteile sehr gut sind, aber die Marke aber auch nicht so tolle Geräte im Angebot haben, Coolermaster zum Beispiel.



poiu schrieb:


> zB kann man nicht alle Serien jeder Marke generell  ein Ordnen !


Dem kann ich zustimmen...

Zumal das ganze etwas umfangreicher ist, da müsste man etwas weiter ausholen...


----------



## Kamino99 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich will mir demnächst eine Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 550W zu legen. Zumindest in den Tests hat dieses Netzteil gut abgeschnitten. Mal sehen, wie es zuhause funktioniert.

Bei dieser Liste ist mir noch ein Leitsatz aus dem Beamtentum eingefallen, das sehr passend ist:

"Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber verfälscht hast."

Man könnte dies analog für diese Liste verwenden.


----------



## soulpain (4. Juli 2009)

Im Grunde ist so eine Liste schwierig, denn jeder baut mal bessere und mal schlechtere Netzteile, jeder kann mal Fehler machen und da ist es schwer eine Mitte zu finden, die den Hersteller mit einem Satz treffend beschreibt. Eine Kategorisierung ist weitestgehend unmöglich, sofern es sich nicht um konkrete Produkte handelt.

Aus dem Grund bevorzuge ich Listen, in denen klare Empfehlungen stehen, sodass man sich daran orientieren kann und bei anderen in den entsprechenden Foren nachgefragt wird, ob diese in Ordnung sind, wenn eine Unsicherheit bei der Wahl bestehen sollte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juli 2009)

Genau das ists!

Man kann zwar anhand des Produzenten des Neztteiles ungefähr erahnen, wie gut das ist.
Aber auch hier kann der Retailer eine nicht gerade vorteilhafte Bestückung bestellen, ebenso kann der Hersteller bei diesem Design ziemlich ins Klo gegriffen haben.

Klar gibt es Hersteller, die durch die Bank weg fast nur gute Produkte im Programm haben, aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen!

Andyson ist z.B. ein Kandidat, den man nicht unbedingt im Rechner haben möchte, andererseits heißt auch nicht, das, wenn man z.B. FSP im Rechner hat, das Netzteil sehr gut sein muss...


----------



## MUMU1 (6. Juli 2009)

Also - ich habe jetzt seit über einer Woche ein Amptac Pyramid Gerät von Super Flower im Einsatz - etwas besseres habe ich noch nicht gehabt.
Wenigstens für diese Reihe zählt Super Flower auf jeden Fall zu den guten Marken........



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal diese Liste zu "aktualisieren" bzw eine zu erstellen, die meiner Meinung entspricht.
> Ist nur ganz grob, in 5min überarbeitet worden.
> 
> Würde auch vorschlagen, diesen Thread zu unpinnen und durch einen neuen zu ersetzen...
> ...


----------



## cami (6. Juli 2009)

Eine Woche ist aber auch nicht das Mass aller Dinge!

Sag das in einem Jahr nochaml.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2009)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Also - ich habe jetzt seit über einer Woche ein Amptac Pyramid Gerät von Super Flower im Einsatz - etwas besseres habe ich noch nicht gehabt.
> Wenigstens für diese Reihe zählt Super Flower auf jeden Fall zu den guten Marken........



Sorry, aber DU kannst gar nicht beurteilen, ob ein Netzteil gut ist oder nicht!
Du kannsts aufschrauben und nachschauen, dann hast einen ersten Anhaltspunkt, ob das Netzteil halbwegs brauchbar sein kann, das sagt aber auch nicht viel.

Um ein Netzteil wirklich beurteilen zu können, brauchst du mindestens ein (Speichermess)Osziloskop, besser aber eine NT Test Station, Chroma 8000 oder so ähnlich...
Erst dann kannst du dir wirklich ein Urteil drüber erlauben, ob ein Netzteil gut ist oder nicht, selbst der größte Schrott würde recht gut mitm Rechner funktionieren...


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2009)

> Schrott würde recht gut mitm Rechner funktionieren...



na ja nicht ganz man kann billige NTs auch mit einem Standard PC killen  wobei das wahnsinn wäre ! 

ich gebe dir recht das für einen richtigen Test die von dir genannten Kriterien erfüllt sein müssen !

Aber als anhaltspunkt geht auch das :

 zwei HD 4870 X2 & ein Quad all @OC an  die  super Blume anschließen, dazu mal Furmark und Core2Perf parallel laufen lassen.
Wenn es nach 2 wochen noch läuft, ist es halbwegs brauchbar 

aber das teil ist für die Qualität einfach zu teuer ich meine dafür kriegt man ein Piperock II, Cougar CM, Corsair HX 850 usw und die sind dem teil überlegen!


----------



## MUMU1 (7. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber DU kannst gar nicht beurteilen, ob ein Netzteil gut ist oder nicht!
> Du kannsts aufschrauben und nachschauen, dann hast einen ersten Anhaltspunkt, ob das Netzteil halbwegs brauchbar sein kann, das sagt aber auch nicht viel.
> 
> Um ein Netzteil wirklich beurteilen zu können, brauchst du mindestens ein (Speichermess)Osziloskop, besser aber eine NT Test Station, Chroma 8000 oder so ähnlich...
> Erst dann kannst du dir wirklich ein Urteil drüber erlauben, ob ein Netzteil gut ist oder nicht, selbst der größte Schrott würde recht gut mitm Rechner funktionieren...


Ich "Schustere" seit ungefähr 10 Jahren immer wieder mit PC`s herum. Ich hatte Bequiet, Enermax, etc. Ein wenig kann ich das schon beurteilen. Eine solche Verarbeitungsqualität habe ich noch nicht gehabt. Ich habe nun mehrere Reviews zu Super Flower gefunden. In den Punkten Verarbeitungsqualität und Spannungsstabilität schneiden diese Teile immer ausgezeichnet ab. Ich kann das nur bestätigen (Aus eigener Erfahrung nun). Darüber hinaus halte ich das Teil für sehr leise. Das ist aber immer subjektiv.....


----------



## poiu (7. Juli 2009)

dann verlinke mal die Tests !
der einzige Brauchbare der mir auf anhieb einfällt ist der 
AnandTech: Super Flower Amazon 650W Power Supply

der ist solala Technic3D Review: Netzteile: Super Flower Netzteil Amptac AMP-1000 R14HE: 1000W Kraftwerk - Seite 1: Einleitung


meiner meinung nach ist ein Hersteller der sowas vertreibt nicht vertraunswürdig!

Xion PowerReal 700W Review


----------



## MUMU1 (7. Juli 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> dann verlinke mal die Tests !
> der einzige Brauchbare der mir auf anhieb einfällt ist der
> AnandTech: Super Flower Amazon 650W Power Supply
> 
> ...


Der Technik3D ist solala? Ich stelle einfach mal das Fazit rein (Verarbeitung: 100%, Stabilität: 100%, usw. Gesamtergebnis: 94% = Gold Aw*Review: Netzteile: Super Flower Netzteil Amptac AMP-1000 R14HE: 1000W Kraftwerk*

Rolf Huppertz - 30.09.2008 10:00 	       	 	    *Seite 8: Fazit*


		 Mit dem AMPTAC AMP-1000R14HE ist es Super Flower gelungen sich in der Reihe der großen Netzteilhersteller einzureihen. Das Netzteil lässt keinen Wunsch offen. Alle gemessenen Werte liegen im grünen Bereich, Die Verarbeitung, die Optik und das Kabelmanagement sind hervorragend, Die Anschlussbuchsen, die erst leuchten wenn das Anschlusskabel sicheren Kontakt hat gibt dem Anwender ein sicheres Gefühl. Es bietet 15% (148W) Leistungsreserve, Kabelmanagement und genügend Anschlussmöglichkeiten. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist der Eigenverbrauch im lastfreien Betrieb von 19,4 Watt. Hier machen sich die blauen LEd`s bemerkbar mit denen der Lüfter und die Anschlussbuchsen beleuchtet werden. 
Der eingebaute transparente mit blauen LED`s beleuchtete 140mm Lüfter war über den gesamten Testverlauf angenehm leise soweit dies ohne aufwendige Messverfahren nur mit dem Gehör zu beurteilen ist (siehe Abschnitt Lautstärke, Lüfter, Kühlung). 





*positiv:*​ *negativ:*​ 		 	          	   		 			Verarbeitung 		 	   		 			Verbrauch im lastfreien Betrieb 		 	          	   		 			Kabelmanagment 		 	   		 			- 		 	          	   		 			Anschlussmöglichkeiten 		 	   		 			- 		 	          	   		 			Verarbeitung 		 	   		 			- 		 	          	   		 			Optik 		 	   		 			- 		 	        ​ 


*Gesamtwertungstabelle:* 

Verarbeitung​ 100%​ Layout​ 100%​ Anschlüsse​ 100%​ Features​ 85%​ Lautstärke​ 87%​ Leistung​ 100%​ Stabilität​ 100%​ Effizienz (neu)​ 80%​ Ausstattung​ 95%​ Preis-/Leistung​ 81%​ *Gesamtwertung *​ *94.0%*​ *Preis*​ *ab ca. 155€*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls Fragen bestehen zu dem Test oder auch mehr, ein Besuch im *Forum* lohnt sich. 
Vielen Dank an *Super Flower* für die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung eines Testsamples ​ 
ard). Besser geht es doch nicht!


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2009)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Ich "Schustere" seit ungefähr 10 Jahren immer wieder mit PC`s herum.


Toll, ich seit etwa 15 Jahren, was sagt das?!
Richtig, garnix...



MUMU1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Bequiet, Enermax, etc. Ein wenig kann ich das schon beurteilen.


Ich hatte auch mal mehrere Enermax, BQT noch nicht, dafür mehrere HECs, Fortrons und noch einige andere auch.

Ich maße mir aber nicht an, beurteilen zu können, ob ein Netzteil wirklich was taugt...
Ich kann nur rein schauen und schauen wie es aufgebaut ist, was für einen Eindruck es hinterlässt und mehr nicht, obs was taugt oder nicht, dazu fehlt mir das Equipment.

Was ich mindestens bräuchte wäre ein Oszi, ohne dem sind Aussagen über die Qualität eines NTs unbrauchbar...




MUMU1 schrieb:


> Eine solche Verarbeitungsqualität habe ich noch nicht gehabt. Ich habe nun mehrere Reviews zu Super Flower gefunden. In den Punkten Verarbeitungsqualität und Spannungsstabilität schneiden diese Teile immer ausgezeichnet ab. Ich kann das nur bestätigen (Aus eigener Erfahrung nun). Darüber hinaus halte ich das Teil für sehr leise. Das ist aber immer subjektiv.....


Aber nur weil das immer geschrieben wird, heißt das nicht, das das auch bei deinem Exemplar so sein muss - stichwort golden Sample.

Ganz ab davon:
Kingwin Mach 1 1000W Review
Not soo good, is it?!

Das kennst ja scho
Xion PowerReal 700W Review

Von daher solltest dich nicht zu weit ausm Fenster lehnen und mehr mit der Technik beschäftigen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was ich mindestens bräuchte wäre ein Oszi, ohne dem sind Aussagen über die Qualität eines NTs unbrauchbar...


 
Was kostet sowas denn?


----------



## MUMU1 (7. Juli 2009)

So - ich werde mich jetzt einfach mal für meine Spätschicht vorbereiten. In ca. 6-12 Monaten melde ich mich dann nochmal........von wegen Ausfall oder kein Ausfall......


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2009)

Um die 200€
Dann muss man sich aber immer noch was wg. der Belastung einfallen lassen...
Einfach nur 'ne Ohmsche Last dran zu pappen ist auch nicht wirklich sinnig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Um die 200€
> Dann muss man sich aber immer noch was wg. der Belastung einfallen lassen...
> Einfach nur 'ne Ohmsche Last dran zu pappen ist auch nicht wirklich sinnig.


 
Ist mir schon klar, dass man das volle Equipment braucht um alles zu testen. 
Wäre doch mal was für dich.


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Juli 2009)

moin moin 
würde gerne wissen welches 400/450W NT gut und günstig ist das max. was ich ausgeben möcht ist 75€ sollte möglichst KM haben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2009)

Enermax MODU82+ 425W ATX 2.3 (EMD425AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 450W ATX 2.2 (BN071) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Corsair HX 520W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-520HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Juli 2009)

wie ist das hier?
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2009)

Nicht gut  lass die finger von dem


----------



## poiu (7. Juli 2009)

ja lass die finger davon  

besser wenn du 10€ drauf legst 

Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

das kostet 73€ und ist sehr gut!
Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


das ist nicht sooo toll Klick

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452253

ist das für denn PC in deiner SIG?

die von Soldat0815 genannten sind auch OK


----------



## WaldemarE (7. Juli 2009)

nein für meinen alten/neuen bestehen aus nen
E6850
HD4870
P5Q Pro
will halt nicht soviel geld für aus geben!


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2009)

da reichen die von mir vorgeschlagenen locker wenn du nicht so viel geld ausgeben willst verzichte auf km

Cougar Power 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Tagan SuperRock 400W ATX 2.3 (TG400-U33II) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair CX 400W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-400CX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## praxiteen (8. Juli 2009)

hallo leute!ich will keinen neuen thread aufmachen.und ev.is das thema schon durch.
ich suche ein nt welches leise ist und etwa 700W liefert.mein thougpower brüllt wie verrückt,und mein söhnchen kann nicht schlafen
(hihi)
wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar tipps geben könntet.
mfg.prxiteen


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

ist es das sys aus deiner signatur wenn ja dann langt eines der drei oben genannten netzteile


----------



## praxiteen (8. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ist es das sys aus deiner signatur wenn ja dann langt eines der drei oben genannten netzteile


danke für die schnelle antwort.ich hab meinen rechner auf volllast getestet(prime,+furemark).der zieht über 500w.deshalb denke ich das die drei teile weiter oben nicht reichen.abgesehen von der lautstärke.
oder hab ich nen denkfehler???????
mfg.
ach ja,die sig stimmt


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

die graka zieht unter vollast unter vollast 182watt
http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=JBXHP4&
der prozi mat alle dem anderen zeug sicher nicht mehr wie 150watt

also sind wir bei 330watt

falls du sicher gehen willst kannst ja das nehmen aber die 400watt teile oben reichen
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a371375.html


----------



## praxiteen (8. Juli 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmm,noch div.lüfter und festplatte und...bla bla...ich werd morgen nochmal das mesgerät dranhängen und dir die ergebnisse schreiben. im idle hab ich heute 240W abgelesen.bedenke bitte das der prozzi mit dem oc viel frisst!mein thermalthake is nen 600W und ich denke ganz schön gefordert.mfg


----------



## usopia (9. Juli 2009)

also 240 / 500 Watt kommt mir auch zu viel vor für deinen PC. Der Rechner unten zieht im Idle gerade mal 140 Watt, unter Vollast max. 320 Watt, beim Zocken sinds so ca.280 Watt.
Und da hängen natürlich auch noch die üblichen Verdächtigen dran, also 2 opt.LWs, 2 HDDs, 3 Lüfter...

CPU: C2D E7650 @3200 MHz
Graka: GTX 280
MB: Asus P5Q-Pro
Ram: 2x2 GB DDR2-800
Sound: X-Fi Xtreme Music


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2009)

was für ein Messgerät hast du ,viele sind einfach Schrott!
diese Erfahrung musste ich vorallem in meinen Test machen , siehe SIG!

ich hab jetzt eins geliehen, mein Q6600@3,2GHz +HD4850@4870 schafft maximal 320W


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2009)

da es bei praxi n sli bord ist, sind da vielelicht 2 260er drin?
dan würde ich die werte verstehen


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (9. Juli 2009)

Warum tauchen die eigentlich nie auf der "good side" auf?
Steckt doch Enhance drin bzw. dahinter?

NesteQ - Leading in innovation


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juli 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> hmmmmmmmmmm,noch div.lüfter und festplatte und...bla bla...ich werd morgen nochmal das mesgerät dranhängen und dir die ergebnisse schreiben. im idle hab ich heute 240W abgelesen.bedenke bitte das der prozzi mit dem oc viel frisst!mein thermalthake is nen 600W und ich denke ganz schön gefordert.mfg



selbst der q6600 verbraucht oc nicht mal eben mehr als das 3fache und ich habe schon sehr großzügig gerechnet in der annahme das du den mit einer standart tpd von 105watt hast

die hauptverbraucher sind graka und prozi die ganzen anderen sachen fressen nicht viel

die werte sprechen echt für sli aber dann hätte er es doch gesagt bei meiner berechnung des verbrauches

und schau mal hier das testsystem
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...ce_gtx_260_216_shader/4/#abschnitt_testsystem
hat mit der 260gtx nen verbrauch von 320watt
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...60_216_shader/25/#abschnitt_leistungsaufnahme


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (9. Juli 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort.ich hab meinen rechner auf volllast getestet(prime,+furemark).der zieht über 500w.deshalb denke ich das die drei teile weiter oben nicht reichen.abgesehen von der lautstärke.
> oder hab ich nen denkfehler???????
> mfg.
> ach ja,die sig stimmt



Ausgeschlossen, siehe Sys in der Sig., Q9550 @ 3,5 Ghz nebst übertakteter GTX 280, 4 x HDD, 2 x Laufwerke, X-Fi,5 x 120mm Lüfter, Beleuchtung etc.
Idle 200W, unter Last (Gaming) 350-370W, max. Prime+Furmark 420-440W, also no way mit deinen 500W


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2009)

bzgl. nesteq

keine ahnung,  sind wohl zu unbekannt in D
hab auch eines, sau genial das ding


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2009)

ja die haben paar gute zB das NesteQ E²CS ECS 5001 500W
NesteQ E²CS ECS 5001 500W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
ist im endeffekt ein Enhance also ähnlich zum CM Silent Pro M500

ich üersöhnlich gebe ehrlich zu , ich vergesse die Immer


----------



## soulpain (9. Juli 2009)

OCZ sollte man ggf. noch durch die Eigenmarke PC Power & Cooling ergänzen.

Die bauen immer wieder interessante Netzteile mit guter Basis, die sie darüber hinaus noch sehr üppig bestücken. Außerdem ist es mal eine nette Alternative zu den vertikal gekühlten Netzteilen mit filigraneren Kühlblöcken.


----------



## praxiteen (9. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> selbst der q6600 verbraucht oc nicht mal eben mehr als das 3fache und ich habe schon sehr großzügig gerechnet in der annahme das du den mit einer standart tpd von 105watt hast
> 
> die hauptverbraucher sind graka und prozi die ganzen anderen sachen fressen nicht viel
> 
> ...


 also leute,bevor ihr mich mordet,sollte ich sagen wie ich die leistung messe.und zwar mit nem wattmesser aus dem baumarkt.das ding wird in die steckdose gesteckt.dann den pc an die geräteeigene dose und am display ablesen.

idle-240W 
prime-365W
prime+furemark-493W.
ob das gerät nu richtig anzeigt weiss ich ned.gibts ne andere methode zum messen?
mfg.und sorry für meine unwissenheit.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juli 2009)

keine angst dich ermordet schon keiner kannst ja nix dafür wenn dein gerät das anzeigst
mmmhh ich hab auch son gerät für die steckdose vom aldi das scheint genauer zu sein
kann es sein das du auch den bildschirm mit drann hasst und eventuell andere geräte


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2009)

leih dir eins von der Verbraucherzentrale!


----------



## usopia (10. Juli 2009)

...zu diesen Meßgeräten: mittlerweile habe ich eins, daß anscheinend relativ genau anzeigt. Mein erstes allerdings hat irgendwann fast das doppelte vom realen Wert angezeigt, also voll daneben.
Kann also gut sein, daß dein Meßgerät falsch ausliest. Diesen Verdacht hatte ich in deinem Fall von Anfang an.


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2009)

ach das Doppelte das ist ja noch echt gut   so eins hab ich auch von TCM 

ich hab mir für mein Cougar test eins von denn Statdwerken geliehen ( die sollten sich ja eigentlich auskennen ) 

das hat mir Standby Werte von 27W angezeigt , wo es eigentlich nur 2,8-3W  sind !


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> ja die haben paar gute zB das NesteQ E²CS ECS 5001 500W
> NesteQ E²CS ECS 5001 500W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
> ist im endeffekt ein Enhance also ähnlich zum CM Silent Pro M500
> 
> ich üersöhnlich gebe ehrlich zu , ich vergesse die Immer



habe das 4001er, das richt für mich ja  aber das kabelmanagment gabs damals nirgends günstiger,


----------



## praxiteen (10. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> keine angst dich ermordet schon keiner kannst ja nix dafür wenn dein gerät das anzeigst
> mmmhh ich hab auch son gerät für die steckdose vom aldi das scheint genauer zu sein
> kann es sein das du auch den bildschirm mit drann hasst und eventuell andere geräte


 hi.ja,ich hab den kompletten pc an dem gerät hängen.auch die lautsprecher.danke fürs ned ermorden
mfg.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juli 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> hi.ja,ich hab den kompletten pc an dem gerät hängen.auch die lautsprecher.danke fürs ned ermorden
> mfg.


na dann ist klar warum er soviel braucht was sagt das gerät an wenn du nur den pc drann hasst

np


----------



## praxiteen (12. Juli 2009)

hi,soldat.sorry das ich mich nur so sporadisch melde.mein kleiner(3 monate)schläft im zimmer wo der pc steht.naja,und der is ja wegen dem NT sehr laut.ich werd die tage mal nur den pc dranhängen.dann poste ich die watt zahl.im idle zeigt es mir um die 240W (alles zusammen).
ich möchte trozdem ein neues(und sehr leises) NT.event.Cougar? Enermax?
mfg.
EDIT:Hab eben nur den pc an den wattmesser gesteckt.idle-200W,last(prime+fure mark)420W.
wird wohl ein 500W NT reichen?
mfg.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juli 2009)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Netzteil ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## soulpain (12. Juli 2009)

Das Netzteil hat ein recht interessantes Kühlkonzept und basiert auf einem recht stabilen Design, welches aber einfach bestückt wurde, um den Preis niedrig zu halten.

Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 500W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2009)

ok dann nimm das arctic fusion 550r netzteil das ist gut,günstig und leise
glaube zwar die wattzahlen trotzdem nicht spielt aber keine rolle denn ein gutes 400watt netzteil ist nicht viel billiger


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/16332-xilence-neues-netzteil-mit-580-watt.html

poste das mal hier , nicht das sich ein Mod aufregt  

wobei wenn wir beim thema sind kennt einer aktuelle test von Schrott NTs , immer her damit


----------



## aiden (12. Juli 2009)

appropos netzteile...
ich bräuchte ein ziemlich kleines (ca.15x10x6) netzteil für nen ion itx pc.
welche firma wäre da geeignet??
(ca.250w) 
MfG aiden


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2009)

sieh mal das 
HEC TFX Nachtest - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!

Die anderen kennen sich damit besser aus !


----------



## HWO0815 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

brauche mal eure Hilfe oder eure Meinung.
Habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt, aber noch nicht bestellt, und wollt einmal nachfragen ob das Netzteil ausreicht oder ob ich ein stärkeres bräuchte.

Intel Core 2 Quad Q 9550 boxed
MSI N285GTX-T2D1G Super Pipe
MSI Platinum P45
Seagate Barracuda 700.12 750 GB
4096-Kit GEIL Black Dragon PC2-8500 DDR2-1066 CL5
Be Quit Dark Power Pro P7 650 Watt

Danke für eure Antworten im vorraus.


----------



## fpsJunkie (12. Juli 2009)

das NT ist überdimensioniert. da reicht auch ein 500W von der gleichen Baureihe.


----------



## HWO0815 (12. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2009)

wenn da nicht geocced wird bis der arzt kommt reichen sogar 400-450w


----------



## riedochs (12. Juli 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenn da nicht geocced wird bis der arzt kommt reichen sogar 400-450w



Die 400W - 450W sollten langen, wenn es was vernuenftiges ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

HWO0815 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> brauche mal eure Hilfe oder eure Meinung.
> Habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt, aber noch nicht bestellt, und wollt einmal nachfragen ob das Netzteil ausreicht oder ob ich ein stärkeres bräuchte.
> ...


 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass du ein noch stärkeres brauchst?


----------



## MUMU1 (13. Juli 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> wie ist das hier?
> Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel


Zu dieser Netzteil-Reihe habe ich einen Test gefunden:

Hardware-Mod.de - Atlas Design Edition Modular AT-480R14A

Persönlich kann ich Super Flower (aus eigener Erfahrung) empfehlen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

Persönlich, aus eigener Erfahrung kann man auch LC-Power und Xilence empfehlen, weil funktioniert ja soweit.

Bloß, wenn man die dann an 'ne Teststation hängt, schauts doof aus...


----------



## MUMU1 (13. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Persönlich, aus eigener Erfahrung kann man auch LC-Power und Xilence empfehlen, weil funktioniert ja soweit.
> 
> Bloß, wenn man die dann an 'ne Teststation hängt, schauts doof aus...


Ich kann das ehrlich nicht verstehen! 2 - 3 Leute hier scheinen mit Argusaugen darauf zu achten - völlig ohne Angabe von Gründen und Belegen - Super Flower runter zu machen. Ohne jeden Zweifel gehört Super Flower im High-end-Netzteil-Bereich in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität, Leistungs- und Spannungsstabilität zu den absoluten Top-Adressen. Das kann man über Jahre zurück verfolgen. Ich kaufe mir niemals ein Netzteil mit Passiv-PFC. Deshalb kann ich zu diesen Geräten auch nichts sagen. Ob die Netzteile leise, sehr leise oder extrem leise sind, weiß ich auch nicht, weil ich kein gutes Gehör habe. Super Flower gehört zu den ganz wenigen echten Netzteilherstellern. Warum also Super Flower immer runter putzen?
Ich habe lediglich die Frage eines Users beantwortet und einen Testbericht reingestellt? Das Ergebnis dieses Test? Sehr gute Verarbeitung, sehr stabil..... diese Punkte interessieren mich! Nachfolgend ein Link zu Super Flower:

http://www.super-flower.com.tw/about.php


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

wenn man keine Argumete Akeptiert außer seine eigenen , tja da kann dir keiner Helfen!
aber nenn mal paar Hersteller , wenn es so wenige gibt ? 

Das Meiste was Superflower Produziert hat nun mal Passiv PFC , die Besseren Produkte sind auch Schweine Teuer und der Wirkungsgrad ist bei diesen auch erher Mittelmass!

Interessant ist da alle Hersteller und Marken Test exemplare zur verfühung stellen, so das es unglaublich viele Tests gibt ! 

Bei Superflower Pustekuchen, die wissen schon was die für ein Murcks Produzieren !

hier paar Seiten die Reviews Sammeln :
Hardwareoverclock.com | Web Reviews Datenbank - Testberichte rund um Hardware und PC
techPowerUp! :: Review Database

wieviel Tests findet man da ?


Technic3D Review: Netzteile: Super Flower Netzteil Amptac AMP-1000 R14HE: 1000W Kraftwerk - Seite 1: Einleitung

Kingwin Mach 1 1000W Review
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=109

das AnandTech: Super Flower Amazon 650W Power Supply
ist bei Geizhals nichtmal gelistet  ich frage mich warum ? 

Aber wahrscheinlich haben wir uns alle  gegen Super Blume Verschworen *MUUUUUUHAAAA*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2009)

hier kommt einfach

"the best you´ve owned, ist the best you know" 

zum tragen


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Ich kann das ehrlich nicht verstehen!


Ja, weil du nicht verstehen willst.
Schau doch einfach, was ich sagte, es braucht schon ein entsprechendes Equipment um ein Netzteil wirklich testen zu können...



MUMU1 schrieb:


> Super Flower gehört zu den ganz wenigen echten Netzteilherstellern.


Ja und das tut Huntkey auch, dennoch würd ich mir deren Produkte nicht unbedingt antun wollen, oder Andyson...

Nur weil jemand was herstellt, heißt das doch nicht, das das auch was taugt!


MUMU1 schrieb:


> Warum also Super Flower immer runter putzen?


Weil es bessere gibt und die nicht so super toll sind, wie du versuchst sie darzustellen? 

Allein die Lötqualität in diesem Review ist nicht so besonders toll, da hab ich wesentlich besseres gesehen!
Einmal das Delta, zum anderen das Enhance Built 650W Zeus, beide sind hier quasi perfekt, nix was man besser machen könnte.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (13. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Allein die Lötqualität in diesem Review ist nicht so besonders toll, da hab ich wesentlich besseres gesehen!
> Einmal das Delta, zum anderen das Enhance Built 650W Zeus, beide sind hier quasi perfekt, nix was man besser machen könnte.




WTF...

Das bekommen ja 8-jährige im Ferienlager beim Lötkurs besser hin!
Sensational!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Allein die Lötqualität in diesem Review ist nicht so besonders toll, da hab ich wesentlich besseres gesehen!


 
Wo holst du immer diese sensationellen Bilder her? 
Ist ja superklasse.
Da würden mir jetzt doch mal die Argumente ausgehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

War ausm Review vom Chris, das poiu rausgesucht hat.

Hier noch mal die wirklich hervorragende Lötqualität meines 400W Delta Netzteiles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zeus hab ich zwar letztens zerlegt, hab aber irgendwie keine Bilder davon gemacht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Zwischen den beiden liegen ja Welten. 

Ist unglaublich, wie schlampig manche arbeiten.
Solche Netzteile sollten verboten werden.
Klar, muss man auch günstige Netzteile anbieten, aber trotzdem sollte auch dort Qualität drinne stecken.


----------



## MUMU1 (13. Juli 2009)

So, dann nehmen wir doch mal die passende Review dazu:
AnandTech: Super Flower Amazon 650W Power Supply

*Conclusion*
 From what we saw during testing, the Super Flower Amazon PSU appears to be a very good product. Of course, since this looks like a preproduction unit we can't say for sure how it will compare with actual retail models made on the standard factory lines. Super Flower says the unit we received should be representative of stock units, and if so that's great; we will make sure to get our hands on a retail unit for comparison once they begin shipping.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                In terms of feature set, there's nothing truly remarkable with the Amazon series. It's a typical power supply with no funny gimmicks; the only really noteworthy feature is the 140mm fan. It provides very good voltage distribution, good efficiency, and very silent operation. The build quality is very good as well, even though we don't like to see large amounts of glue all over the place. The length of the housing might be a little long for a 650W power supply, but that's because Super Flower uses the same topology for all of the power supplies in this series. They selected high-quality components, and the result is a very good power supply. The number of connectors is good for a 650W unit, allowing users to power up to two of the most powerful GPUs currently on the market. Cable lengths are also decent, with 50cm ATX connectors and PEG connectors at 50cm and 65cm.
 The overall performance is very good, surpassing much of the competition that has been around for a while. Voltage regulation was good on the six important 12V rails. The 3.3V provides a constant high voltage of up to 3.47V while the 5V rail is almost the opposite with somewhat low results under higher loads. The efficiency reaches up to 87% with 230VAC and up to 85% with 120VAC.
 The temperatures inside of the power supply were very low, reaching only 50°C with normal ambient room temperature. The fan spins at a very sedate 600RPM most of the time, and only starts turning faster at more than 80% load. The temperature does begin to rise at higher loads, and it would have been nice if Super Flower allowed the fan to spin a bit faster at maximum load -- obviously there's still plenty of room left in terms of noise output. As it stands, the Amazon 650W only puts out an exceptional 18dB(A) at up to 550W, making this the quietest actively cooled power supply we have seen to date. If you are like most users and you have a PC that never requires more than 500W, you will never hear this PSU.
 The only real question we have is pricing. We will have to wait until Super Flower begins shipping these units to get a price quote.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Das ist für mich kein Review.
Da hat nur einer den Werbetext in seine Webseite kopiert.
Von Spannungsstabilität unter Last lese ich nichts, auch nicht wie die Effezienz ist.
Messwerte vermisse ich auch.
Wenn man schon ein Netzteil testet, dann doch aber mit Bildern. Dazu gehört auch, dass das Netzteil zerlegt wird. Das haben die User hier auch gemacht, als sie ein Cougar testen durften.
Nur den Aufkleber des NTs als Bild einfügen reicht mir nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

hier gibts Ripple & Noise Messungen, auf der anderen Seite Effizienz, ist schon OK, aber dafür kostet es ja auch.

Dazu kommt: wenn Superflower so toll ist, wie er sagt, warum nutzt dann kein Namhafter Hersteller ein Design von denen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2009)

sag mal mumu hast du dir das bild von stefan mal angeschaut?

nscheinend nicht sonst hättest du schon garnicht mehr gepostet bei so einer lötqualität sieht man doch schon was das für ein qualitätsnetzteil das ist garkeins


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

nee der sieht nix und reagiert auf keine Argumente , ich glaube sowas nennt man scheuklappen 

aber mein Lieblings Fazit bei Superflower , nein bei Netzteilen überhaupt ist das hier 



			
				jonnnyguru schrieb:
			
		

> an old design modernized by a double forward converter is still an old design - cue relevant only in late 2008 "lipstick on pig" joke



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=109

lötqualität :

autsch das ist ja grausam !


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2009)

lach, sieht aus als hätte ich das gelötet  (meine lötkünste reichen gerae so für kabel zusmamenlöten)


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

irgendwie juckt mich das in denn Fingern , hab noch so ein uraltes 300W netzteil (skyHawk kennt das  einer ?? ) , mal nachsehen ob das besser verarbeitet ist *rofl*


zu dem Bild vorallem diese Vulkane links auf dem Bild Oo , material verschwendung !


----------



## MUMU1 (13. Juli 2009)

Also - derjenige, der die Bilder und die vollständige, dazugehörige Review gemacht hat, ist zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen - ich zitiere:

The build quality is very good as well, even though we don't like to see large amounts of glue all over the place

Übersetzt:

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist sehr gut.........
Der Typ, der sich das Netzteil von vorne bin hinten selber angeschaut hat, wir wohl wissen, wovon er schreibt ............vor allem dann, wenn es von Anandtech kommt........ist eine, der ganz wenigen vertrauenswürden Reviewseiten...........aber nun ist mir das egal.....jeder soll doch glauben und denken, was er will........................


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> irgendwie juckt mich das in denn Fingern , hab noch so ein uraltes 300W netzteil (skyHawk kennt das  einer ?? ) , mal nachsehen ob das besser verarbeitet ist *rofl*


Ganz sicher 

Hier mal ein Legendäres Codegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier 2 uralte Seasonics



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

Hier mal paar Bilder 
 von diesen Skyhawk auf der Paltine steht SH-300WABS(H)

bei denn FSP & denn BQT ist es aber der reinste Horror die Platine zu entfernen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2009)

finde das sieht noch minimal besser aus als beim super-flower


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Juli 2009)

so also ich würde gerne wissen,wie es mit den netzteilen von recom Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Recom Power Engine RC-PE450plus Recom Power Engine RC-PE450plus 76040 und techsolo TECHSOLO 430Watt Netzteil, 12cm Lüfter, 4xSATA/3xIDE/1xPCIe, PFC, ATX 2.3 (HCP-4312) - Perloxx Onlineshop aussieht??
achja und was ist den an den netzteilen von codegen und ms-tech so schlecht?


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2009)

Techsolo , Linkworld, Codegen , Ms.Tech ist alles ziemlicher Murcks !
LC-Power , Xilence ist murcks der gehobenen qualität 

300-400W Roundup - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!

MS-TECH Netzteile sind purer Schrott! - ForumBase

dort hab ich auch meine erlebniss mit MS-tech geschildert 


recom kenn ich nicht so gut 

http://www.pcworld.fr/article/compa...ons/recom-power-engine-600cf-en-detail/95191/


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2009)

Also der Aufkleber mit den Angaben zum Recomp schaut schon mal anständig aus, das ist schon mal gut.

Der Preis lässt einem dann aber auch wieder aufhorchen, zu PFC steht nichts, entsprechend kannst hier entweder nix (eigentlich nicht mehr erlaubt, die zu verkaufen!) oder passives im besten Fall, wobei das Gewicht von unter 2kg schon sehr merkwürdig ist, für ein 400W Gerät.

Im besten Fall ists ein altes Markengerät, das schlecht bestückt ist, im schlechtesten Fall irgendwas von einer Chinesischen Hinterhof Firma zusammengefrickeltes.

Zu Codegen:


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2009)

Meine kleine Netzteil Liste 

Achtung liste nicht mehr aktuell, UPDATE Kommt bald!

Für Office PC 
be quiet Pure Power 300W ATX 2.2 (L6-UA-300W/BN093) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet Pure Power 350W ATX 2.2 (L6-UA-350W/BN094) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Für kleinen Dual Core CPUs und  kleine Graka HD4770 reichen 300-400W

Bei Dual Core oder  Quad Core mit kleiner GRaka zB HD4870 
Reicht ein gutes 400-500W Marken Netzteil.

Ab OC und fetterer Graka zB HD4890  , würde ich dann mindestens zu 500W raten.

*Aktueller Preis/Leistungs Tipp*

FSP Fortron/Source 400W   für 28€ auf alle fälle eine Empfehlung wert.

die neue Be Quiet L7 Serie scheint für kleine Systeme sehr interessant zu werden 80 Plus Bronde , ab 300W 
be quiet Pure Power 300W ATX 2.3 (L7-300W/BN103) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Österreich

Corsair CX 400W der Preisleistungs Tip ab 39€

Seasonic S12II 380W  80 Plus BRONZE

Compucase HEC-350TE-2WX 350W ATX 2.3

Cougar Power 400W ATX 2.3 80+ Bronze 

Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W hat 80+ bronze, der kleine Bruder vom Cougar, halt mit schlechteren komponeten zB nur 85° Elkos. Marken Ware zum kleinen Preis.

nebenbei die Rasurbo Silent&Power 535W  und Rasurbo GaminX 650W ATX 2.2 (GAP-656) werden in auftrag von Rasurbo bei HEC Produziert, jetzt sollte sich jeder Käufer fragen " warum ein HEC 400W 40€ kostet und ein angebliches 535W 25€" ?

ToPower SilentEZ 400W ATX 2.3 (TOP-400SE) für ganz sparsamme, Wirkungsgrad abr 70-77%, somit kein 80+ Logo!

Seasonic S12II-330  330W ATX 2.2 (SS-330GB)  80+ Bronze

Enermax PRO82+ 425W ATX 2.3 (EPR425AWT) , finde persöhnlich die enermax nicht so toll, sind aber OK

Corsair HX 450W

Corsair HX 520W


Silver Power SP-SS400 400W ATX 2.2 

Silverstone Element Series ST40EF 400W ,von Enhance , ~65€

Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 500W ATX 2.2 nachteil sehr kurze ATX kabel ~40cm,nur CPU 4PIN , hoher Wirkungsgrad , Hersteller Seasonic 

Silver Power SP-SS500 500W ATX 2.2 Hersteller Seasonic  TESTDas Tagan für arme leute

Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W  ist ganz solide, aber etwas laut, Hersteller ist Compucase/HEC ~50€

Etwas teurer 

Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA)  hat KM, Hersteller Enhance

NesteQ E²CS ECS 5001 500W ATX 2.2 ,KM, Hersteller  Enhance 

Silverstone Element ST50EF-PLUS 500W,  auch Enhance , ab 60€

Tagan Superrock500W oder für paar € mehr das 600W 
,  das 600W model recht auch für Dicke GraKa . Hersteller Enhance 


Cougar Power 550W oder für 10€ Aufpreis  das 550CM, mit Kabel Managment=KM 

alternative : das Cougar für arme  
Compucase HEC-550TE-2WX 550W ATX 2.3

Corsair HX 620W

Wenn es etwas mehr Power sein soll

Folgende haben genug Power für HD4870 X2 , aber nur 2PCIe Stecker , 6+2PIN & 6PIN -> somit geht Crossfire/Sli nur mit adaptern, oder Karten die nur ein Stecker benötigen!

Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 oder M700 nur 2xPCIe 

Silver Power SP-SS650 650W ATX 2.2  nur 2PCIe ,Hersteller Seasonic , TEST

Tagan Superrock 680W 80+Bronze ,Hersteller Impervio
Tagan Piperock II 680 mit KM sonst baugleich zum Superrock, *neuere wohl 4PCIe *

Cougar Power 700W 80+Bronze nur 2xPCIe Stecker aber 6+2PIN

Für dual GPU oder Multi Graka Systeme, 4PCIe Stecker 

zuerst der *Preis/Leistungs Tipp*
Sharkoon Rush Power 600W , 4PCIe Stecker, KM, von Enhance  und das ganze schon ab 66€ 

Silverstone Element ST60EF 600W 5xPCIe davon aber nir 1x6+2PIN ,ab 88€, Hersteller Enhance

Tagan Piperock II 880W oder Superrock 880W beide 80+ Bronze

Cougar 700CM , 80+Bronze ,Hersteller HEC Comucase ,siehe SIG. Cougat Test 

die neuen Cougar-S 550W und 700W ,80+ Silver, viele Kabel, KM , die Creme de la Creme von Cougar TEST

Aktuell das Beste Netzteil am Markt mit 80+ Gold
Seasonic X mit 650W/750W Lüfter dreht erst ab 20% last auf.
Seasonic X-Series X-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic X-Series X-750 750W ATX 2.3 (SS-750KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Corsair HX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750HX) oder
Corsair HX 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850HX)  Hersteller CWT , sollen aber etwas laut sein unter volllast

Cougar CM 1000W ATX 2.3 80+ Bronze , ältere wohl nur 80+ Standard!

PC Power & Cooling Silencer 910W ATX 2.2 (PPCS910) 80+ Silver

Gute Tests auch von vielen genanntnen NT gibt es hier : 

PC-Experience - 
Planet 3DNow! Forum

Von marken wie Xilence, LC-Power , Linkworld , Codegen , MS-TECH, 
würde ich dringend abraten , wer mehr wissen will nutzt die suchfunktion !

Warum man kein schrott kaufen sollte ! :

Ich zitiere mal Stefan Payne zum Thema Marken NT Stirbt 



> Der Punkt ist aber doch, das nur das Netzteil 'Selbstmord' begangen hat und nicht noch einen Amoklauf beging, wie das bei Billig Schrott der Fall ist...



300-400W Roundup 

siehe Video  PCGH in Gefahr - Netzteile

bei noch schlechteren Marken stirbt der PC meist mit!

*Wenn es ein Blink Blink sein soll*

Gibt es das Ikonik Vulkan 650W und 850W 

Test hier im Forum KLICK 

Die Preise sind auch OK ab~90€


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Für kleinen Dual Core CPUs und  kleine Graka HD4770 reichen 300-400W
> 
> ...



sorry, aber

das ist etwas durcheinande rudn auch nicht ganz richtig

für nen normalen gamer sidn 400 bis 425w aus nem markengerät wie nem enermax 425+ oder auch dem cougar 400w selbst für nen quad 955am3 und ner 4870 voll ausreichend, die kombie erreicht selbst unter worst-case  kriterien mit etwas oc gerade so die 380 bis 400w
das reicht also im normalfall aus, 
alles über 400w ist erst dann sinnvoll wenn man wirklich ein system bau bei dem entweder 5 hdds nebeneinander arbeiten,  man wirklic oc betreibt bis der arzt kommt oder oder oder,

500w und mehr würde ich erst ab grafikkarten wie der 4890/275/285 anraten oder natürlich bei dual-gpu raten, 

zu nem 500w markengerät zu greifen um reserven zu haben ist ok, aber ebend nicht zwingend nötig, vor allem nicht schon bei nem kleinen quad und ner 4870, womöglich noch ohne oc


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2009)

Du hast recht ,  die Grenzen sind halt nicht  so festgelegt 

deshalb hab ich auch geschrieben 



> Bei Dual Core oder  Quad Core mit kleiner GRaka zB HD4870
> Reicht ein gutes 400-500W



hab es etwas verändert!


----------



## Mosed (23. Juli 2009)

Da spielt doch noch der Wirkungsgrad rein. Bei allen Netzteilen, die ich so gesehen habe, war der Wirkungsgrad bei 60% Last am Höchsten. Demnach ist es ja eigentlich schon sinnvoll bei einem PC, der knapp 300W verbrät ein 525-550W NT einzubauen und nicht ein 350W, dass dann rotglühend () arbeitet. 

Ist natürlich auch wieder die Frage, ob man die 5%-Punkte Unterschied im Wirkungsgrad auf der Stromrechnung merkt und ob man für die Mehrleistung nicht mehr Geld ausgibt, als man über die Stromrechnung einsparen kann.

Betrachten muss man natürlich auch Neuanschaffung und Bestand. Wenn man ein 420W NT hat ist es natürlich Schwachsinn nur wegen dem Wirkungsgrad ein neues NT mit 550W zu kaufen.

Oder was sagt ihr dazu?


Auf der gute Marken Liste sind ja doch einige Marken, die ich da vom Bauchgefühl nicht erwartet hätte. Aber schön, dass es diese Liste gibt - Danke. 
Besteht da dann kaum noch einen Unterschied bei den marken in der "Gute" Liste?

So einige davon scheinen aber keine NTs mehr herzustellen oder? ACBEL, Ikonic oder ACRyan listet geizhals gar nicht.

Cougar taucht gar nicht in der Liste auf.


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2009)

ACBEL baut zB für Cooler Master die kleine Real Power serie

Ikonik baut nix , die kaufen bei CWT 

oder gibt es auch ein Ikonic ??


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch wieder die Frage, ob man die 5%-Punkte Unterschied im Wirkungsgrad auf der Stromrechnung merkt und ob man für die Mehrleistung nicht mehr Geld ausgibt, als man über die Stromrechnung einsparen kann.


5% sind schon recht deutlich.

Angenommen du hast 300W Sekundärseitig, 5% wären schon 15 Watt...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Betrachten muss man natürlich auch Neuanschaffung und Bestand. Wenn man ein 420W NT hat ist es natürlich Schwachsinn nur wegen dem Wirkungsgrad ein neues NT mit 550W zu kaufen.


Kommt drauf an, von was für einem 420W Netzteil man umsteigt und wie der Wirkungsgrad von dem Gerät ist.

Hier gibts nämlich durchaus einige (Marken!) Geräte, die gerad mal mit hängen und Würgen 70% Effizienz schaffen - die allseits bekannten und beliebten Topower Geräte wie z.B. BQTs P4 Serie ist so ein Kandidat.

Jetzt von 60-70 auf 85% zu wechseln macht sich schon recht deutlich bemerkbar, sind ja auch nur 45W weniger (bei 70% angenommen, 300W Sekundärseitig), also nicht soo unerheblich...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Oder was sagt ihr dazu?


Das du es dir zu einfach machst und nicht genau nachgerechnet hast...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Auf der gute Marken Liste sind ja doch einige Marken, die ich da vom Bauchgefühl nicht erwartet hätte. Aber schön, dass es diese Liste gibt - Danke.
> Besteht da dann kaum noch einen Unterschied bei den marken in der "Gute" Liste?


Naja, die Liste ist alt und gesamte Hersteller kann man eigentlich nicht nennen, da so ziemlich jeder bekannte Markenhersteller irgendwelche Leichen im Keller hat, einzig bei Corsair würden mir keine einfallen, aber die sind ja auch noch nicht soo lange am Markt aktiv, passiv PFC Modelle gibts von denen nicht bzw gabs nie.

Anders schaut es hier z.B. bei Thermaltake oder Coolermaster aus, aber auch Tagan, hier gibts durchaus einige Geräte, die man nicht (mehr) kaufen sollte...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> So einige davon scheinen aber keine NTs mehr herzustellen oder? ACBEL, Ikonic oder ACRyan listet geizhals gar nicht.


Acbel stellt her, ist aber eher weniger im Endkunden Markt vertreten, die basteln oder bastelten z.B. für diese Obstrechner Netzteile, ACRyan sagt mir auch nichts, Ikonik ist nur falsch geschrieben, wird mit K am Ende und nicht C geschrieben.
Die kaufen ausschließlich bei CWT ein, bei Thermaltake ists nicht ganz so exklusiv, aber etwa 80-90% von den Geräten, die unter dem Thermaltake Label laufen, sind von Chanell Well...


----------



## Mosed (23. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jetzt von 60-70 auf 85% zu wechseln macht sich schon recht deutlich bemerkbar, sind ja auch nur 45W weniger (bei 70% angenommen, 300W Sekundärseitig), also nicht soo unerheblich...



Das war eher auf den Wirkungsgrad bezüglich Auslastung bezogen. Das es was bringt von nem 60%igen auf einen 85%-igen zu wechseln ist klar. Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich da auf halbwegs aktuelle Qualitätsware.

Also z.B. man hat vor 2 jahren ein marken-NT gekauft mit 80+ und 420W. Jetzt kauft man ein paar neue Komponenten aufgrund derer das NT mit 72% Last arbeiten müsste. Hierbei denke ich würde es sich nicht lohnen ein neues Marken-NT mit 80+ und 525W zu kaufen, nur um im 60% Last Bereich zu landen.

Mal was rechnen...
Die Investition muss man ja erstmal wieder reinfahren. Selbst wenn man 15W einsparen würde. Das sind bei 24h/7 Betrieb 131,4kW im Jahr. Angenommen 18c/kw macht 23€. Selbst in 2 Jahren sind das nur 46€, wofür man kein gutes NT mit 525W bekommt. Nach 3,5-4 Jahren würde es sich rentieren.


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2009)

Mein FSC OEM Netzteil der Marke Delta Electronics läuft top


----------



## MUMU1 (30. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja mal richtig geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Vor einigen  Wochen habe ich berichtet, dass ich mit meinem Amptac-Teil sehr zufrieden bin. Mein PC läuft im Dauerbetrieb - dieses Netzteil läuft und läuft immer noch..........noch nie war es handwarm...................nun habe ich hier das entdeckt:

Im Bereich bis 550 Watt ist das Corsair HX 520W laut unserem Einkaufsführer das beste Produkt und hat von uns die Note 1,63 erhalten. Arctic Cooling und Sharkoon sind ebenfalls noch in den Top 3. Soll es ein Netzteil bis 650 Watt sein, empfehlen wir das Antec Signature 650W. Nesteg und Superflower können sich ebenfalls gut platzieren.

Netzteile bis 450 Watt
Platz 1: Silverstone Nightjar ST45NF
Platz 2: Be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 450W
Platz 3: Cougar Power 400W

Netzteile bis 550 Watt
Platz 1: Corsair HX 520W
Platz 2: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R
Platz 3: Sharkoon Silent Storm CM 460

Netzteile bis 650 Watt
Platz 1: Antec Signature 650W
Platz 2: Nesteq X-Zero ASM 600W
Platz 3: Superflower Amptac Pyramide 650W 


Wer hat also hier keine Ahnung???????????


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juli 2009)

die firma heißt nesteQ nicht nesteG


----------



## soulpain (30. Juli 2009)

Wie schon mal heute irgendwo geschrieben: SuperFlower hat ein paar gute Konstruktionen mit sehr guten Komponenten realisiert, allerdings haben sie auch nicht durchgängig dieses Niveau. Wenn sie aber so weiter machen, schneiden sie irgendwann richtig gut ab. Zumal das Steckersystem von ToPower nicht schlecht ist, aber die Optik muss man eben mögen.


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juli 2009)

habe hier mal ne kleine auswahl von NTs nur welches soll ich jetzt für mein Sys. in der Sig. holen?
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel
Seasonic Netzteil S12-Energy+550 (Seasonic Netzteil S12 Energy+550, leises Netzteil, 120mm Lüfter, temperaturgesteuerter Lüfter, 550Watt)/ PCSilent Online-Shop
Seasonic Netzteil S12II-500 (Seasonic Netzteil S12, leises Netzteil, 120mm Lüfter, temperaturgesteuerter Lüfter, 500Watt)/ PCSilent Online-Shop
Seasonic Netzteil M12-600HM (Seasonic Netzteil M12, leises Netzteil, 120mm Lüfter, temperaturgesteuerter Lüfter, 600Watt)/ PCSilent Online-Shop


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2009)

sind alle brauchbar ,für dich reichen 500W maximal 600W!

sonst noch 
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel

wenn du Seasonic willst und das Günstig 

Silver Power SS-500 oder AC Fusion 550R beide ~50€

NT Liste siehe SIG


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juli 2009)

das cougar wollte ich ja auch haben nur das prob ist das die dat net auf lager haben!

welches von denen kann man denn nehmen für späteres CF?


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2009)

für späteres Crossfire besser 600W oder das Couagar 700CM 

achte darauf das es genug PCIe Stecker hat 

ich finde aktuell das interessant Sharkoon Rush Power 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland soll laut soulpain Brauchbar sein.

aber wo willst du kaufen bei KM oder doch Online ?


----------



## WaldemarE (30. Juli 2009)

da ich ja in Bremen wohne ist ja KM und PcSilent bei mir um die ecke! 
ach und was hat es mit dem ATX 2.2 und 2.3 auf sich???


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2009)

sind ATX standards brauchst dich da nicht drum kümmern  


wenn du MultiGPU vor hast 
Corsair HX620 , HX750W oder für 5€ mehr HX850 haben die im Bremen


----------



## MetallSimon (31. Juli 2009)

sind die netzteile von tronje gut oder sind das auch sone knallkörper?
Netzteil ATX 580W Tronje sehr leise 14cm Lüfter schwarz bei eBay.de: Netzteile (endet 27.08.09 08:23:59 MESZ)


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (31. Juli 2009)

schau dir einfach den preis und die angebliche wattzahl an, dann beantwortet sich die frage von selbst... tronje netzteile kannst du in die tonne treten 
weder die genaue belastbarkeit, noch die art der pfc sind angegeben.
also haben wir mal wieder passive pfc welche wiederrum in hoher verlustleistung endet, das netzteil heizt ohne ende und nix ist's mit super-silent.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2009)

Tronje Force Majeure 550W ATX 2.0 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

bei dem preis würde ich sagen, billigzeugs, sorry
kommt natürlich auf dne einsatzzweck an, wenn ds nur für nen office-pc ist, wird das wahrscheinlich auch ewig halten, nur ebend nicht superefizient sein 

dann vielleicht lieber xilence, die sidn zwar auch nicht die allerbesten aber die sind immerhin halbwegs brauchbar


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2009)

tronje ist gülle !

500W für denn Preis never, dann lieber ein Rasurbo ^^

aber für bissl mehr gibt es AC Fusion oder das Silverpower SS-500


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2009)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> sind die netzteile von tronje gut oder sind das auch sone knallkörper?
> Netzteil ATX 580W Tronje sehr leise 14cm Lüfter schwarz bei eBay.de: Netzteile (endet 27.08.09 08:23:59 MESZ)


Knallfrosch, nicht zu empfehlen.

Siehst du (meist) auch am Preis, guite 500W Netzteile sind nicht unter 50€ zu bekommen...


----------



## cami (31. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es eig. mit Topower aus?
Ich selber besitze so eines und bis jetzt macht es eig. einen äusserst guten Eindruck.Auch der Lüfter dreht immer noch munter xD
Sogar unter (zu)hoher Last stellt es genügend power zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2009)

silentez serie?
peislich ist die ja mit höherwertigen marken gleich, aktive pfc vorhanden, klingt nach solider massenware mit brauchbarkeitsfaktor


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich sags mal so:
Es hat schon so seine Gründe, warum niemand mehr bei denen fertigen lässt...

Meist haperts an der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## poiu (31. Juli 2009)

für 35€ OK aber nzr einen wirkungsgrad um 75%


----------



## cami (1. August 2009)

Ja, SilentEz
Im grunde genommen sieht es ja auch wie ein BeQuiet aus und ist auch eben so leise.
Und das irgend etwas nicht stimmen sollte, konnte ich bis jetzt wie gesagt auch noch nicht feststellen. von dem her bin ich bis jetzt wirklich positiv überrascht. zumal es doch eher günstig ist.


----------



## poiu (1. August 2009)

also für Office PC OK und gamer mit kleinen Geldbeutel!

ich finde aber die BQT Pure Power für Office dann doch bessser und bei Gamern dann doch lieber 10€ drauf legen und das AC Fusion 550R , SilverPower usw

aber wirklich schlecht ist es nicht für denn Preis!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2009)

die pure-power werden ab schnell laut, habe ich von verschiedenen stellen schon gehört


----------



## poiu (1. August 2009)

ja klar wenn man eine Graka dran hängt  sind echt nur für Office rechner gut.

ich hab das SilentEZ 400W einen bekannten empfohlen der ist auch begeistert!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2009)

hey,  das heißt ja wenig  wissen wir ja, ich hab sogar mal n dreiviertel jahr mit nem 420er LC-Power knallbonbon zufrieden gearbeitet, es war leise genug, lief udn mein system war auch nicht schlechter deswegen 

für office würd ich aber ggf. lieber zu nem 350er xilence greifen, das reicht auch, und die preisdifferenz müsste ein teures erst mal aufholen können, 
knallbonbons sind die xps-serie soweit ich weiß nicht, nur schlecht in effizens und der pfc,
um die ohren fliegende netzteile davon hab ich bishe rnicht gelesen, im gegensatz zu LC-Power


----------



## MetallSimon (1. August 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hey,  das heißt ja wenig  wissen wir ja, ich hab sogar mal n dreiviertel jahr mit nem 420er LC-Power knallbonbon zufrieden gearbeitet, es war leise genug, lief udn mein system war auch nicht schlechter deswegen
> 
> für office würd ich aber ggf. lieber zu nem 350er xilence greifen, das reicht auch, und die preisdifferenz müsste ein teures erst mal aufholen können,
> knallbonbons sind die xps-serie soweit ich weiß nicht, nur schlecht in effizens und der pfc,
> um die ohren fliegende netzteile davon hab ich bishe rnicht gelesen, im gegensatz zu LC-Power


lol bei mir is immernoch son 420watt ding von lc-power im pc sogar schon mehr als 2 jahre und ich habs schon zweimal kurzgeschlossen aber  funktioniert immernoch.ich wollte mir schon nen neues kaufen,weil die spannungen etwas hoch sind,seit dem ichs das zweite mal kurzgeschlossen habe aber von billigdingern wurde mir ja extrem abgeraten.ich überlege,ob ich mir doch nen billigding kaufe und dann meine erfahrungen hie poste


edit:ich kauf mir jez einfach das:http://cgi.ebay.de/400W-ATX-PC-NETZ...eile?hash=item3a517ea170&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Baker79 (18. August 2009)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> edit:ich kauf mir jez einfach das:400W ATX PC NETZTEIL 2xSATA PCI-Expr SEHR LEISE 15dB N9 bei eBay.de: Netzteile (endet 30.08.09 18:39:26 MESZ)



dazu fällt mir auf Anhieb nur eins ein:


> *passend zu jedem ATX PC-Gehäuse*


 und dazu das Bild darunter. Ich dacht ja eigentlich der 20+4 Pin gehört aufs Mainboard und nicht ans Gehäuse.


----------



## Niza (18. August 2009)

Hi,
Ich selber habe ein 550Watt LC Power Netzteil und läuft schon seit mehr als 6 Monaten ohne probleme.

Grüße :
Niza


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. August 2009)

mein 420er LC läuft seit 2 jahren problemlos, gut sidn die trotzdem nicht, sorry, man merkt das 
es wird laut, es ist einfach kein vergleich zu meinem nesteq eecs 4001


----------



## we3dm4n (18. August 2009)

und zu meine ECS5001 erst recht nicht^^

um nochmal auf das 400W NT zurückzukommen, noch lustiger finde ich aber:
"meist geräuschlos"


----------



## usopia (19. August 2009)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> ...noch lustiger finde ich aber:
> "meist geräuschlos"


yepp, da hab ich auch gedacht mich trifft der Schlag, als ich das gelesen habe.
Schlimmer finde ich allerdings, daß dieser Schrott anscheinend gekauft wird ohne Ende. Ich hätte bei jedem Einschalten des Rechners das Gefühl, mich in Lebensgefahr zu begeben.


----------



## iceman650 (19. August 2009)

das gefühl hatte ich bei meinem lcpower auch. jetzt, mit meinem enermax, ist mein zockzimmer wesentlich kühler und leiser. also es ist schon was feines^^


----------



## MetallSimon (19. August 2009)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> und zu meine ECS5001 erst recht nicht^^
> 
> um nochmal auf das 400W NT zurückzukommen, noch lustiger finde ich aber:
> "meist geräuschlos"


lol das ding ist echt lustig ich hab das mal mit meinem lc-power netzteil verglichen:mein lc netzteil:es ist viel schwerer,es hat 105°C komponenten und nicht die 85°Cdinger wie bei dem tsp ding,und das beste:der lüfter ist sogar fast noch lauter als bei dem tsp ding aber da kommt auch warme luft hinten raus.bei dem tsp ding werden die komponenten total heiß und da kommt nur ein ganz kleines bisschen warme luft raus.ich glaub mein lc netzteil ist doch schon recht hochwertig.


----------



## kenji_91 (19. August 2009)

Also ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem LC Power Ozeanos 650W

Lüfter ist relativ normal und man kann ihn auch im Zimmer über nacht an lassen, 
im Gegensatz zu meinem 300W BeQuiet ist es lauter, aber der Unterschied ist gering.


----------



## poiu (19. August 2009)

> es ist viel schwerer,es hat 105°C komponenten



es ist schwer weil es eine Passiv PFC hat, früher galt das mal das man sagte " nenn brauchbares NT erkennt man am gewicht " *früher*

ob 105 oder 85 ist zwar nicht unwichtig , aber wichtig ist der Hersteller 

sehr gut sind Japanische , Taiwan ist guter Standard 
CHina = schrott!

japanische 85° sind besser als 105 aus anderne ländern!


----------



## Niza (19. August 2009)

Ich habe hier mal die zulässigen Spannungstoleranzen *die bei Last und auch Leerlauf eingehalten werden müssen*:

+12V  Toleranz+/-5% Spannungsbereich 11,4 bis 12,6V 

+ 5V Toleranz+/-5% Spannungsbereich 4,75 bis 5,25V

+3,3V Toleranz+/-4% Spannungsbereich 3,17 bis 3,43V

- 5V Toleranz+/-10% Spannungsbereich -5,5V bis -4,5V

-12V Toleranz+/-10% Spannungsbereich -13,2V bis -10,8V

für 7V habe ich nichts an zulässigen Toleranzen gefunden

Quelle :
http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/ATX12V PSDG2.01.pdf
oder auch Wikipedia oder auch
Shuttle * Support * Netzteil-Anschlüsse * AT-Netzteil
und weitere seiten
*die Sind standardisiert*

So kann man die mal vergleichen ob sie passen
z.B. mit einem Multimeter (Gleichspannungsmessung)

(Benutzung vom Multimeter auf eigene Gefahr)

4Pin Anschluss für 5,25" Geräte
Schwarz rot = 5V
Schwarz gelb = 12V
rot gelb = 7V

erfahrende User können auch die anderen Spannungen messen + 3,3V usw
An irgeneiner anderen Stelle (Wo keine Ahnung)

Bei meinem LC Power 550Watt
+ 12V Gemessen 12,28V Leerlauf
+  5V Gemessen 5,17V Leerlauf
7V Gemessen 7,08V

Grüße : Niza


----------



## Wendigo (19. August 2009)

Ich soll mich für jemanden mal erkundigen.

Diese Daten für seinen Rechner hat er angegeben

AMD Phentom(tm) 9500 Quad Core 
2.20 Ghz 3,25 GB RAM  
Windows XP Proffesionel 32 bit 8deshalb wohl auch nur 3,25 GB RAM) 
Motherboard:ASUSTeK Computer Inc...Prduct: M3A 


Netzteil:ATX 420W Tronje 12 cm Silent 

Momentane Grafikkarte: GE Cube Radeon X1550 Series 

Er will ne neue Grafikkarte -  Nividia hätte er gern und da würde ich ihm da GTX 260 empfehlen. Ist das ratsam und würde das Netzteil das auch packen?


----------



## poiu (20. August 2009)

> Ist das ratsam und würde das Netzteil das auch packen?



ja Tronje ist mit die letzte Gülle  

ich würde nenn 15€ NT nicht einen neuen PC anvertauen 

400-500W würden reichen ,liste siehe auch SIG 



> 2.20 Ghz 3,25 GB RAM
> Windows XP Proffesionel 32 bit 8deshalb wohl auch nur 3,25 GB RAM)



ich hab 3,5GB unter XP, wenn er XP nutzt im Bios unbenötigte Hardware ausschalten LANs , Firewire ports usw 

wenn das mobo es zuläst und die konfig auch, dann sind ~3,75GB auch möglich


----------



## Wendigo (20. August 2009)

Ne GTX 295 wäre für das System total übertrieben, oder?


----------



## poiu (20. August 2009)

ich würde sagen das sich eine GTX 295 gar nicht mehr lohnt da bald die DX 11 Karten kommen !
Außerdem muss da auch der Monitor stimmen, nee GTX 295 langweilt sich bei 19"  

was für ein Monitor muss den befeuert werden?

bei dem System würde ich nix über GTX 275 / HD4890 verbauen, da aber günstig lohnen eher HD4870 1GB GTX 260.


----------



## Wendigo (20. August 2009)

Ka, aber deine Aussagen reichen mir schon
Danke


----------



## computertod (20. August 2009)

Hallo, ich brauche auch ein neues Netzteil
Versorgt werden soll das System aus meiner Signatur und für spätere Aufrüstungen sollte es auch noch reichen.
Dachte daher wieder an so 550W, Kabel Management ist sehr erwünscht, sollte aber nicht über 80€ gehen.

mfg computertod


----------



## poiu (20. August 2009)

du hast doch schon gefragt und jede menge empfehlungen bekommen Oo

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/62162-nt-zu-schwach.html


----------



## Mosed (9. September 2009)

Mir sind 2 Dinge aufgefallen:

1. Corsair fehlt in der Liste
2. AeroCool ist in der solala-liste. ist das noch aktuell? Ich kenne die Firma nicht, sie wird aber doch recht häufig empfohlen hier im Forum.


----------



## PainBringer1 (9. September 2009)

Ich verwende gerade ein Netzteil von der Marke CombatPower
(CombatPower CP 750).
Ist das Netzetil eigentlich gut, weil es nur 40€ gekostet hatte.


DTK Combat Power Power Supply 750 WATT Passiv PFC CE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## usopia (9. September 2009)

38,-€ bei einer (angeblichen) Leistung von 750 Watt, das kann ja nix sein. Und dann auch noch Passiv PFC, das is ein absolutes no go!


----------



## soulpain (9. September 2009)

Hier sind mal ein paar Bilder zu dem Teil, nicht wirklich hochwertig, nicht wirklich 750W.


----------



## klyer (9. September 2009)

S3bastian schrieb:


> Ich verwende gerade ein Netzteil von der Marke CombatPower
> (CombatPower CP 750).
> Ist das Netzetil eigentlich gut, weil es nur 40€ gekostet hatte.


->nix gut!

wenn du nur schwache hardware dranhängen hast, dann gehts vl. noch, aber du hast vl. effektive 400-450 watt... und wenn dann dein rechner mal abraucht, dann schau als erstes mal zum NT

-> kanns dir nich empfehlen und es wurde auch hier im forum immer schon als flop dargestellt.

mfg
klyer


----------



## Ahab (9. September 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Mir sind 2 Dinge aufgefallen:
> 
> 1. Corsair fehlt in der Liste



das wollnwa ma schnell ändern. obwohl ichs mir kaum vorstellen kann, so oft wie hier corsair empfohlen wird  

HX520W 4TW !!!  hab es und gebs nie wieder her  schön leise und effizient


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (18. September 2009)

hay alle!!
ist das NT (Coba Nitrox 750 Watt) wirklich so schlecht habe nen testbericht gelesen da 
hastt es sehr jut abgeschnitten

könnt ihr was dazu sagen danke


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2009)

Es gibt bessere, hab aber auch schon einiges über Probleme damit gehört.
Hergestellt wirds zwar von CWT; aber ich denke nicht, das das die Top Bestückung ist, dazu besteht die Gefahr, das es hochgelabelt ist, ie nur 600W Dauerleistung erbringen kann.

Auch ist das PSH Design nicht gut für über 700W...


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (18. September 2009)

ok danke was kann man dann so noch nehmen an nen NT was gut ist


----------



## jade2 (18. September 2009)

Hab das Coba Nitrox 750 W

Pro:
-Kabelmanagement, lange, und viele Kabel
-leise, (für: vor ein paar Jahren) auto, low, und high
 einzustellen
-hat 4 Jahre gehalten
-noch preiswert ?!
-3 Jahre Garantie
-2 geregelte Lüfter (auf high, so laut wie ein Föhn,
    aber bläst viel durch!)
   hab ihn immer auf auto gelassen
   und _verhältnismäßig_ leise

negativ:
-hat nur 4 Jahre gehalten
 hat, scheinbar nun mit Temperaturregelung (Lüfter) zu kämpfen
- neue NT haben bessere 12V+ Aufteilung
  (aber auch teurer)


Fazit:wenn es läuft, dann läuft es gut und zuverlässig

Bin gerade dabei Corsair oder Cougar NT zu kaufen
Netzteil-markt kommt langsam in Bewegung (neu Produkte, bessere Effizienz...)


----------



## poiu (18. September 2009)

wobei kennt einer schon tests von denn neuen Nitrox , haben ja schon 80+ Bronze 

Coba 400W 12cm


somit muss das schon verbessertes CWT Design sein ?!?!


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (18. September 2009)

ok danke für den rat und deine hilfe

ist das *Cougar 700 CM gut 
*


----------



## poiu (18. September 2009)

das Cougar ist gut 

alternativ Tagan Superrock / PipeRock 680W 

beide hab ich hier sind brauchbar 

sonst Corsair HX750, Antec Signature 650, SilverPower SS-650


was hast denn für ein System ?


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (18. September 2009)

Ihr die daten zu mein system

ASUS MIIF
Q9450
MSI gtx260 OC
OCZ 1200MHz RAM 2x1GB @887MHz
corsair 800Mhz RAM 2x1GB @ 887MHZ
3 HDD's
1 LW
1 Lüftersteuerung
7 Lüfter
1 Aquastream XT Ultra mit nen lüfter dran
1 TV-karte
1 PCI mit 4 USB's


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. September 2009)

wenn du kein sli planst reicht auch das 550watt von cougar locker


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (18. September 2009)

ok danke nehme jeden rat an aber nehme gleich ein mit mer watt um mehr luft nach oben zu haben


----------



## Mosed (18. September 2009)

Selbst mit nem 550W hast du sehr viel Luft nach oben. Dein Rechner wird selbst im Extremfall (den man selten bis gar nicht erreicht. mit Spielen schonmal nicht) keine 400W vom Netzteil ziehen.
Gut, dein Ram ist übertaktet, das wird aber nicht so viel ausmachen.

Siehe hier:
Test: ATi Radeon HD 4890 vs. Nvidia GeForce GTX 275 (Seite 26) - 02.04.2009 - ComputerBase
(Achtung: Verbrauch an Steckdose - NT wirkungsgrad ist also schon mit drin)


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (19. September 2009)

Ich möchte ja irgndwann wenn ich neues NT habe auch OCsen dewegen will ich gleich auch etwas mehr Watt nehmen


----------



## poiu (19. September 2009)

keine Sorge mit dem 550W hast du auch luft für OC

dein PC wird nichtmal unter OC 300W brauchen !


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (19. September 2009)

das währe cool die mit viel watt sind auch gleich so teuer ok hat vielleicht einer ein sehr jutes was er günstig abgeben möchte


mfg


----------



## poiu (19. September 2009)

wenn du das CM700 oder das Cougar-S 700W kaufen willst dann mach das ruhig , das schlimmste was passiert du verbrätst im betrieb etwas mehr strom!

wenn es ein gutes 500W NT sein soll

AC Fusion 550R, Cooler MAster Silent Pro, Silverpower SS-500, Tagan Superrock , usw siehe SIG


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (19. September 2009)

ok danke


----------



## msix38 (19. September 2009)

Was jetzt ganz oben steht, sind zur Zeit das Corsair HX 520W ATX 2.2 oder das Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2009)

Wobei das HX520 wohl bald entsorgt wird - ersatzlos (vorläufig)


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (19. September 2009)

Wollte mir das Corsair HX 520W vielleicht hollen also lohnt es sich nicht mehr oder?


mfg


----------



## praxiteen (19. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wobei das HX520 wohl bald entsorgt wird - ersatzlos (vorläufig)


 hallo.wie ist denn deine aussage zu verstehen?ich wollte mir das teil kaufen.
mfg.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (19. September 2009)

wollte halt wissen ob es sich noch lohnt zu kaufen


----------



## poiu (19. September 2009)

ganz einfach es kommen bald neue das HX520 ist schon etwas älter und wird wohl bald ersetzt !

das Corsair HX620 wird wohl auch durch das neue HX650 ersetzt

Corsair HX 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tarika (20. September 2009)

Warum fehlt Nesteq und Pc power & cooling beim guten marken?


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. September 2009)

hätte mal ne frage ist das noch zu empfehlen be quiet! Dark Power P6 Pro 430W


----------



## Erzbaron (20. September 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> hätte mal ne frage ist das noch zu empfehlen be quiet! Dark Power P6 Pro 430W



nö, viel zu alt auch für 30€ + Versand die du ja geboten hast nicht mehr ...

Wenns günstig sein soll >>> Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. September 2009)

es geht nicht um günstiger ,
wollte doch lieber eins von bequiet haben und mit Kabelmanagement und muss nicht unbedingt das neuste model sein

und denke mal mein sys braucht nicht so viel watt


----------



## Erzbaron (20. September 2009)

warum "soll" es denn von be Quiet sein? Warum so ein altes Modell? Du hast doch nen Q9450 und ne GTX260 wenn ich mich richtig erinner, oder?


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. September 2009)

jep den q9450 und die gtx260 habe ich ,aber müßte es nicht auch gehen 
und be quiet finde ich eigentlich ganz ok

und auserdem würde ich das auch für mein alten amd+ dual core 6000 nehmen können
aber der intel geht ersmal vor.
da ich nur das *OCZ StealthXStream Power 600 Watt*

benutzte, aber das hatt kein *Kabelmanagement das stört mich sehr *


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. September 2009)

Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Corsair HX-620W und kann mich nicht beklagen. Läuft flüsterleise 

Auch wenn die Effizienz nicht mehr zu den allerbesten zählen soll...


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. September 2009)

wie teuer ist das jute stück Corsair HX-620W


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. September 2009)

Ich habe bei Alternate 98,90€ bezahlt. Vllt. sind noch die für Corsair üblichen Flachkabel zu erwähnen, die sich extrem gut verlegen und auch sleeven  lassen.


----------



## Erzbaron (20. September 2009)

warum willst du für deinen "guten" Hauptrechner so ein altes Netzteil nehmen, sorry das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ...

Gut ist auch noch das Sharkoon Rush Power und hat sogar modulare Kabel ...

Sharkoon Rush Power 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. September 2009)

ist das so schlecht das be quiet! Dark Power P6 Pro 430watt
oder nur wegem  alter nicht mehr so jut


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2009)

praxiteen schrieb:


> hallo.wie ist denn deine aussage zu verstehen?ich wollte mir das teil kaufen.
> mfg.


Na, so, dass das bald ausm Programm fliegt und durchs HX650 ersetzt wird.



B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> hätte mal ne frage ist das noch zu empfehlen be quiet! Dark Power P6 Pro 430W


Nein, ists nicht (mehr), vorallen wenns gebraucht ward.


B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> ist das so schlecht das be quiet! Dark Power P6 Pro 430watt
> oder nur wegem  alter nicht mehr so jut


Erstens ists nicht wirklich gut, zweitens wegen dem Alter, denn im Alter alssen NTs nach usw...


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. September 2009)

und wie siehts mit dem Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt das ist doch viel besser oder?


----------



## usopia (20. September 2009)

Die P7 sind schon sehr gut, hab ja selbst eins und no problems. Effizienz, Lautstärke, Kabel-Management usw., alles ok!
Allerdings stehe ich zur Zeit eher auf die (neuen) NTs von Cougar.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. September 2009)

ach so 
jep die sind gut und sieht auch nicht mal schlecht aus


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. September 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> und wie siehts mit dem Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt das ist doch viel besser oder?


Nein, nur das Cougar-S ist viel besser...

Der Rest ist aber auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. September 2009)

letzte frage was ist besser das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt
oder das Coba Nitrox 750 Watt 

mfg


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. September 2009)

schau mal auf die erste seite in diesem tread den erste post an, dann erübrigt sich deine frage


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. September 2009)

das weiß ich
aber das Coba Nitro 750 watt würde auf mehreren seiten als sehr gut bewertet warum,
ist das denn so schlecht ?
was stimmt mit dem teil nicht so


----------



## Shi (20. September 2009)

Ich hab wie gesagt eins von Delta-Electronics, das gut ist. Ich schlage vor das DE min. in Solala aufgenommen wird


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. September 2009)

ich hab in meinem fertigpc auch mal ein noname teil drinnen gehabt was lange gehalten hat mit einem pentium4 und ner onboard graka und das netzteil hatte angeblich 350watt 
also nehmen wir gleich alle in die liste auf 

aber warte mal da gabs ja auch noch diese sache mit netzteil komplett auslasten und dabei die spannungsstabilität austesten 
und diese sicherungsmechanismen wie tempabschaltung und überspannungsschutz

man kann als privatman nicht wirklich was zur quali sagen wenn man sich nicht auskennt und nicht die gerätschaften hat

und nur weil ein pc mit einem netzteil ohne probs läuft heist es noch lange nicht das es gut ist

die neuen superflower amptec pyramide scheinen wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein aber auch zu teuer da gibts woanders das gleiche für weniger geld
aber das betrifft diese eine neue serie und nicht die älteren oder billigen varianten

siehe cooler master die silent pro sind sehr gut aber die realpower sind nicht der hit


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. September 2009)

noch ne frage Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt oder
*Enermax Liberty 500Watt mit Kabelmanagement*


----------



## jade2 (20. September 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> das weiß ich
> aber das Coba Nitro 750 watt würde auf mehreren seiten als sehr gut bewertet warum,
> ist das denn so schlecht ?
> was stimmt mit dem teil nicht so



_schau mal auf Seite 51

_letztendlich kommt es auch darauf an, ​wie zufrieden du mit dem NT bist,

war lange Zeit Stolz auf mein, damaliges Schnäppchen, Nitrox

und jeder wird dir von dem bekannten NT eher das, oder das empfehlenauch wenn Corsair HX520 etwas angestaubt wirkt, 
muss es nicht schlecht sein (für deine Zwecke, und wenn der Preis o.k. ist)das Corsair HX 650 soll von einer anderen Firma produziert werden
als  das HX 620 (noch wenig Tests darüber)_

also warten, oder wenn es brennt, auf die Erfahrenen zurückgreifen
_


----------



## usopia (21. September 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> noch ne frage Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt oder
> *Enermax Liberty 500Watt mit Kabelmanagement*


...beide gut, jedoch ist das Liberty etwas "älter" und hat ne etwas schlechtere Effizienz als das BeQuiet P7.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. September 2009)

kommt drauf an wenn er die neue liberty eco meint dann sind die nagelneu


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (21. September 2009)

ok danke erstmal werde sehen was ich kaufe


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wenn er die neue liberty eco meint dann sind die nagelneu


Aber nicht wirklich besser als die alten, nur ev. etwas effizienter.

Generell mag ich Enermax nicht und würd eher was anderes kaufen.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (22. September 2009)

könne mir mal mein erstets be quiet


----------



## CrSt3r (22. September 2009)

Ich habe das "be quiet DPP P7 750W" und habe noch keine Probleme feststellen können.

Lüfter läuft dauerhaft auf ruhigen 760RPMs und von der Stabilität der leitungen her, ist es auch top.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (22. September 2009)

ne frage wíe ist das NT eigentlich kenne das noch garnicht Simple Feature FP-750 (750W)


----------



## Mosed (5. Oktober 2009)

Corsair fehlt immer noch in der Liste. 
(ich habe nur gutes dazu gelesen)

SuperFlower ^^ - wenn die so gut sind, warum kauft die hier dann nie jemand?


----------



## Germerican (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi everybody.

Sagt mal ich brauch eure Hilfe. Wollte mir das SeaSonic M12D SS-750 holen, da es auch von fast allen empfohlen wird. Jedoch habe ich folgendes gefunden: (Mittelpunkt auf negative Bewertungen)

Customer Reviews Of SeaSonic M12D SS-750 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS12V V2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Retail

Sollte mich das warnen oder nur erschrecken??? Wenn dies nur einem der Kunden passiert waere, aber hier scheint es ja ein Problem zu sein. Was sagt ihr dazu?? Schon mal was darueber gehoert?

Danke fuer die evtl. Antworten


----------



## Mosed (6. Oktober 2009)

Brauchste denn wirklich 750W? 160€ ist ein bissl sehr viel.
Selbst für 100€ gibt es qualitativ hochwertige 700W NTs.

Vorteil vom Seasonic ist 80+ silber.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2009)

das kann das corsair hx750 aber auch  udn kommt zum i-tüpflechen sogar auf 80+ gold, für gerade mal 126 euro lieferbar 
Corsair HX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2009)

Das kommt eben nicht auf Gold, schau mal hier, das ist nur silber.
Noch dazu ists wohl nicht ganz leise.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2009)

oh, bin nach geizhals gegangen, weil ich mal irgendwo gelesen hatte des es gold hat, aber silber tuts ja auch


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir das "Arctic Colling Fusion 550R" vorhin bestellt, da ich davon soviel gutes gelesen habe .... 
und weil ich soviel schlechtes von "LCpower" gelesen habe, muss es dem "AC" weichen...

Allerdings stelle ich mir jetzt die Frage warum es hier noch nicht erfasst ist, oder fehlen mit dem noch die Langzeiterfahrungen, da es ja noch nicht soviele NT`s gab von AC wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2009)

da steht sowieso nur AC drauf, gebaut wird es bei seasonic


----------



## Germerican (7. Oktober 2009)

Ok....hab mich doch anders entschieden. 
Kurz vorweg: Ich lebe in den Staaten, was heisst, dass die Auswahl an Netzteilen etwas geringer ausfaellt. Habe mich nach ewigem hin und her fuer das Antec TruePower New TP-750 Blue 750W entschieden. 

Beim Seasonic habe ich ZUVIELE Bewertungen bezueglich "ploetzlicher Ausfall/Zusammenbruch" gelesen, was mich etwas stutzig machte. Durch Zufall bin ich auf das Antec gestossen, welches in ALLEN, im engl. sprachigen Bereich, Reviews TOP abgeschlossen hat. (sehr leise / 80 PLUS BRONZE / 744 W Leistung / halb modular / optisch ansprechend etc.)

Mal sehen was meine dt. Kollegen dazu sagen. Hoffe, ich bin nicht ins Fettnaepfchen getreten. 
Lasst mich nicht haengen Jungs. 

Gruesse Stefan


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2009)

is doch ok,  das hat doch im user-review besser als das hx750 abgeschnitten. würde sagen mit dem antec macht man wenig falsch


----------



## Germerican (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke dir....das hab ich gebraucht. 
Btw: Welches User Review, wenn ich dummerweise fragen darf. (hab zu wenig Zeit, mich durch's komplette Forum zu bewegen)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Oktober 2009)

Ach so ist das ....
naja, die Tests waren ja ganz gut ... und besser als mein "LCpower" (obwohl es bisher anstandslos und leise läuft)wirds wohl sein, aber egal, auf das "Alte" warten neue Aufgaben ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rsair-hx750-antec-truepower-new-tp-750-a.html


----------



## Germerican (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey dank dir. 
Kann ich ja beruhigt der Lieferung entgegensehen.


----------



## Mosed (8. Oktober 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das kommt eben nicht auf Gold, schau mal hier, das ist nur silber.
> Noch dazu ists wohl nicht ganz leise.



hmm, im Test von 80+ hat es tatsächlich gold erreicht. Als antwort auf meine Frage, warum Corsair es dann als silver verkauft, habe ich erhalten:


> we are aware of this.  We list based on the results achieved
> under testing.  Corsair was concerned about maintaining these efficiency
> results when the BOM, Bill of Materials were manufactured in volume and
> erred on the side of claiming Silver from a volume production
> perspective.


so ganz verstehe ich die Anwort nicht. Das Einzelstück hat Gold erreicht, aber in bezug auf eine Massenproduktion kann nur silber garantiert werden? Oder was soll das heißen?


----------



## Skaos (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi, hat schon jemand mit diesem Netzteil hier Erfahrungen gesammelt?:

Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

ich suche prinzipiell ein NT, welches um die 500W bietet, 2x PCIe 8Pin Anschlüsse und 6 SATA-Anschlüsse hat, außerdem sind 80% und modulares KM unabdingbar.. es ist nicht ganz die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, kommt dieser aber scheinbar schon recht nah.. 

Das Coolermaster hat von den Daten her alles was ich mir vorstelle nur is die Frage ob dieses auch leise ist, ich mein 135mm sollten ja für sich sprechen, aber is dem auch wirklich so?? Die Wakü ist bereits drin und wenn das NT lauter ist als mein jetziges Tagan wär das nicht ganz so lustig, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 

Also alles was ich will is ein kaufen, da kannste nix falschen machen, oder ein lass die Finger davon, das ist viel zu laut nimm lieber XY..

Wär cool wenn wer helfen kann 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Raeven (8. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir gerade das Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 bestellt. Bin guter Hoffnung auf eine lange Zusammenarbeit.Dann fliegt das Combat Power entlich raus !!!


----------



## Skaos (8. Oktober 2009)

Raeven schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade das Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 bestellt. Bin guter Hoffnung auf eine lange Zusammenarbeit.Dann fliegt das Combat Power entlich raus !!!



Dann bitte ich doch inständig darum Bericht zuerstatten.. 

Nee ohne Mist, man liest dieses und jenes über das Netzteil darum wollte ich mal jemanden der Erfahrungen gemacht hat und evtl vergleiche nennen kann hören


----------



## Raeven (8. Oktober 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Dann bitte ich doch inständig darum Bericht zuerstatten..
> 
> Nee ohne Mist, man liest dieses und jenes über das Netzteil darum wollte ich mal jemanden der Erfahrungen gemacht hat und evtl vergleiche nennen kann hören


 
Gerne sag ich dir wie das NT gepasst hat (wenns dan entlich da ist).Werde erst mal ein paar Test mit dem System machen und Zocken,Zocken und Zocken bis der Kühler glüht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> hmm, im Test von 80+ hat es tatsächlich gold erreicht. Als antwort auf meine Frage, warum Corsair es dann als silver verkauft, habe ich erhalten


Schau dir mal das hier an, das hat auch nur eben so Silber geschafft.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> so ganz verstehe ich die Anwort nicht. Das Einzelstück hat Gold erreicht, aber in bezug auf eine Massenproduktion kann nur silber garantiert werden? Oder was soll das heißen?


Das Exemplar, was sie zu 80+.org geschickt haben oder schicken haben lassen, hat wohl Gold geschafft.

Im Retail schauts wohl nicht so aus, als ob man das erreichen könne, siehe weiter oben.


----------



## Kochi (27. Oktober 2009)

Was ist mit Corsair???


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Oktober 2009)

Wurd schon 100x gefragt...
Die Liste wurd auch lang nicht mehr aktualisiert.


----------



## Kochi (27. Oktober 2009)

Achso wusste ich ja nich!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Bitte nehmt mein Arlt 500 Watt Netzteil in eure no go Liste auf das Ding ist so ein Müll ist mir voll abgeraucht. Alle im Forum sind da einer Meinung !!! hir der Link
ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH


----------



## soulpain (3. Dezember 2009)

Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wer Die Netzteile baut. Hast Du das Arlt noch? Wenn ja, schau doch mal bitte auf den Aufdruck, da ist dieses Zeichen mit einer Nummer (z.B. E123456) wie im Bild:

http://images.idgverlag.de/images/idgwpcp/bdb/123400/123451/detail.jpg

Und diese Nummer kann hilfreich sein, wer dahinter steckt.


----------



## atti11 (24. Januar 2010)

Warum steht Corsair nicht in der liste?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wer Die Netzteile baut. Hast Du das Arlt noch? Wenn ja, schau doch mal bitte auf den Aufdruck, da ist dieses Zeichen mit einer Nummer (z.B. E123456) wie im Bild:
> 
> http://images.idgverlag.de/images/idgwpcp/bdb/123400/123451/detail.jpg
> 
> Und diese Nummer kann hilfreich sein, wer dahinter steckt.


Casing Macron wars letztes mal.



atti11 schrieb:


> Warum steht Corsair nicht in der liste?


Wurd schon 1000x gefragt...
Außerdem soll das TX950 mit einigen LGA1366 Boards (ASUS P6T) Probleme haben.


----------



## Gadteman (29. Januar 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wurd schon 1000x gefragt...
> Außerdem soll das TX950 mit einigen LGA1366 Boards (ASUS P6T) Probleme haben.




Leider kann ich das nur bestätigen, habe mir bei System-neu-zusammenstellung ein ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, mir dazu ein Corsair TX950 (gelber Schriftzug) gekauft... Was soll ich sagen, da ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit 1366+DDR3 hatte, habe ich mich ca. eine Woche damit rumgeschlagen das System (Windows 7) zum laufen zu kriegen. Nach vielen unzähligen erfolglosen Versuchen meinerseits musste ich alles einpacken und hab es zu meinem HW-Dealer gebracht, der alles durchgecheckt hatte u.a. mit nem anderen NT im Dauertest laufen lassen (24Std.)
Als Problem wurde das Netzteil eingekreist (Corsair), nur da ich dieses NT woanders gekauft hatte, musste ich erstmal dort hin und erklären was los ist. Dort wollte man den Fehler erstmal selbst nachvollziehen... dann begann das Dilemma RMA... kurzum, es hat gute 2 Monate gedauert bis ich mein Geld vom Händler fürs Netzteil wiederhatte. Zwischenzeitig um meine Komponenten überhaupt zu nutzen, hatte ich mir für den Notfall einfach ein Xilence 700W gekauft... da ich das Netzteil nicht voll belaste, kann es mir auch nicht ohne weiteres kaputtgehen. Es läuft und das sehr gut, auch entgegen der vorherrschenden Meinung hier Xilence wäre Müll. Leider kam dann aufgrund von Recherchen erst hinterher raus, das mein Board und dieses Corsair-NT sich nicht vertragen.... Welche der Komponenten letztendlich nun "buggy" sind (NT/Board) konnte ich nicht rausbekommen, scheint auch nur die P6T Reihe zu betreffen.... Schade. Board bleibt drin, läuft mit dem Xilence erstmal prima. Aber ich wollte mich eh nach einem anderen NT umsehen, das Xilence ist nach einer Weile störend raushörbar, spät. wenn eine 2. GraKa rein sollte.

MFG Gadteman

P.S. habe so meine Erfahrungen auch schon mit einem Enermax NT gemacht, vor x Jahren zu Single Core (Athlon XP) Zeiten ein für damalige Verhältnisse seeehr teures 431W Modell von Enermax gehabt, hielt ich für eine langfristige sichere Investition für den Rechner, hielt gerade mal kurz über die Garantiezeit hinaus. Danach nen stinknormales 350er von Enermax eingebaut und das lebt heute noch. Corsair lief (wg. Inkompatibilität?) auch nicht sehr lange. Was sollen die nicht so hoch angesehenen Marken z.B. LC-Power denn wirklich schlechter machen als die großen Marken? Klar wenn ich mal nebenbei könnte, würde ich mir schon gerne ein Seasonic (X-Serie), ein Enermax Pro82+ oder ein anderes vergleichbares Netzteil holen. Dort kann man genauso einmal ein Teil erwischen, was "für die Tonne" ist. Wer also zufällig hier auch so ein Mainboard sein eigen nennt, kann mir ja mal schreiben was er so als Netzteil verwendet und empfehlen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Januar 2010)

zumindest bei lc wäre mir das risiko das es als knallbonbon endet zu hoch

xilence ist mir nebenbei bisher auch noch nicht so massiv negativ aufgefallen, trotzdem würd ich in nem 24/7 rechner lieber was anderes drin haben 

mein e5300 läuft mit nem xilence


----------



## Mosed (31. Januar 2010)

Nach den aktuellen Tests von PCGH ist Xilence gar nicht so schlecht. Haben die evtl. ihre Qualität hochgeschraubt?


----------



## soulpain (31. Januar 2010)

Sie haben immer noch sehr billige Geräte im Portfolio, aber in den höheren Bereichen mittlerweile auch zufrieden stellende Geräte. Allerdings auch keine Überflieger, die Entwicklung bei den anderen steht schließlich auch nicht still.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (31. Januar 2010)

warum stehen die seasonic oem geräte bei den finger weg marken, ohne jetzt den ganzen thread lesen zu müssen? 

allgemein finde ich die liste nicht sooo toll, weil es auch bei den gut betittelten herstellern mal miese produkte gibt. z.B. coolermaster, so toll sind die doch auch nicht immer. vernünftig wäre eine liste, nach dem produkt name. also alles einzelen, was aber mit einem haufen arbeit verbunden wäre. :/

aber schon mal besser als gar nix^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2010)

Weil die Liste alt ist und auf einer anderen basiert, die nicht soo gut war...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2010)

ggf. mal den thead splitten und die liste in den neuen ersten post übernehmen und editieren? so als idee, diesen hier dann closen und archivieren


----------



## Niza (8. Februar 2010)

Es gibt ein neues Thema mit netzteilen und Gehäusen
http://www.meisterkuehler.de/content/energierechner-fuer-computer-79.html


----------



## Gast20140707_3 (13. Februar 2010)

Niza schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neues Thema mit netzteilen und Gehäusen
> http://www.meisterkuehler.de/content/energierechner-fuer-computer-79.html



Wo


----------



## ZappendusteR (13. Februar 2010)

Also von meinem Enermax bin ich total begeistert, allerdings mein altes Tagan, das jetzt mein Bruder hat, musste ich nach 2 Jahren die Lüfter tauschen weil defekt... ansonsten läufts perfekt.


----------



## Otterauge (13. Februar 2010)

Wer den Preis nicht scheut dem ist das Enermax Modu87+ 600W ein absolutes muß.

Echt ein Sahne Teil was auf ganzer Linie seinen Weg macht

Enermax Modu87+ 600W-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## EinarN (13. Februar 2010)

Leider fehlt mir die zeit 60 topic Unterseiten durch zu lesen und will euch fragen wie sieht es aus mit XIGMATEK und AXP aus?

Ich will mein alten über ebay gekauften no-name 650'er austauschen mit ein 700 - 750'er.
Meine preislimmit währe 100 EURO. Das solte auch reichen. Kabelmanagement brauch ich nicht, muss aber wissen, strippenlänge u. lüfter drehzahl.
mich interesiert das es ordentlich kleuft, will aber kein vermögen dafür ausgeben und modding interesiert mich nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2010)

AXP ist meist Schrott, das 400 und 700W Xigmatek sind ganz OK, die anderen beiden würd ich nicht nehmen...


----------



## Holzschwein (16. Februar 2010)

Nimm entweder das "Billig-Cougar" Compucase HEC-700TE-2WX 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder das Antec Antec TruePower New TP-750, 750W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland wenn du doch KM haben willst.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2010)

brauchst echt ein 600W NT ?

neben dem Cougar CM/Power 700W 

würde ich die beiden empfehlen

Silver Power SP-SS650 650W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland made by seasonic

oder Rush Power Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Tipps.

@ poiu

Ich sag mal.............jain.
Nein währe da momentan mein rechner nicht so sehr mit Verbraucher Bestückt ist.
Ja weil da noch einiges hinzu kommt wie z.B. Brenner, 2 x HDD, 6 Lüfter+ CPU Lüfter sind bereitz Verbaut, die Sammlung an USB geräte muss ich auche Berücksichtigen und da baut sich was auf.

Mein Momentaner 650 watt leuft.
Das teil ist ein No Name Produkt, Ersteigert in ebay vor etwa 1 jahr und es macht mir mitlerweile angst.

Müste ich aber feststellen das wen ich alle 6 lüfter einschalte mit Volle kanne, Schaltet sich der Rechner ab.
Wen Ich nun strom versorgungen unterbreche wie z.B. Habdy via USB, DVD ROM Player, Videocam und die Lüfter voll aufdrehe, Leuft der rechner wunderbar. 
Da nun in diesen zustand dieses 650 Watt NT kollabiert wo nichts besonderes verbaut ist, ist klar das dieses raus mus. 
Hier ist entweder was defekt oder das hat keine 650 watt und es ist nur eine frageder zeit bis es entgültig den geist aufgibt und ich hab keine lust das dabei auch noch hardware komponenten in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2010)

wenn aber ein 600W noname, das nicht mal 350W liefern kann,  für dein PC reicht brauchst du kein 600W Marken Netzteil 

600W braucht man für nenn Quad plus 2xHD5850


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

Ja. Meiner ist nur ein Dual AMD.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2010)

welche CPU Und Graka genau und wie soll aufgerüstet werden?


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

Im unteren Bild, Siehste die Jetzige Austatung.
Da soll Momentan noch ein DVD-RW u 2 x 500 GB HDD (2,5" und nicht 3,5") Verbaut werden.

RAM sind bereitz 4 Gb und XP sieht so wie so nicht Mehr, und auf Win 7 / 64 Bit habe ich noch nicht vor um zu Steigen weil das ding noch Total Unreiff ist.


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2010)

HD3400 + X2 5200+

da reicht ein 300W netzteil 

Seasonic S12II-380Bronze 380W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

be quiet Pure Power 300W ATX 2.3 (L7-300W/BN103) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Compucase HEC-350TE-2WX 350W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Falls du vorhast  eine HD4850 oder ähnlich einzubuen reichen die 300-350W auch aus

wenn da zusätzlich mal ein Phenom I rein soll, würde ich schon 400W nehmen 

Cougar Power 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M 500W ATX 2.3 (9503) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

und keine sorge das reicht aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2010)

ich würde für ne längerfristigen einsatz n enermax 87+ ansehen 

Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland

gebe zu, etwas teuer, aber wenn man langfristig was von haben will, ....


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

Na, klasse.
das bedeutet das mein NT sogar von 300 Watt weit Entfernt ist, geschweige von 650 

 Enermax 87+ / modular / kabelmanagement? 
wozu? Ne !


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2010)

man kauft keine leistung auf Pump, wenn du ein fetten Quad und zwei HD5870 oder so kaufen willst, kannst dich ja hier nochmal melden 

Das hier bei deinem System so ein NT empfohlen wird, kann ich nicht verstehen^^

so etwas ist unnötig raus geworfenes Geld

wenn du dir viel luft zum aufrüsten lassen willst, dann nim ein 500W(rush power, Ac Fusion 550R...) Netzteil das reicht für Quad + normale Graka ala HD5870^^

wenn nicht bleib  beim 300W für 30€ und gut ist

wenn du Kabelmanament haben willst 

Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R400M 400W ATX 2.3 (9497) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

Ne. Kabelmanagement brauch Ich nicht. Verlege und Schnipse Selber.
GraKa bleibt im Normalen Bereich da Ich nicht Spiele (dafür hab Ich PS3).
Die Gröste belastung bei mir ist Video rendering oder Videotransfer von HD DV auf HDD mit 15.000 kbps mindestens.
Das ist auch alles.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2010)

Würd eventuell etwas mehr ausgeben und ein relativ gutes 400W NT nehmen, z.B. das 400W Cougar oder sowas in der Art.
Das Sharkoon Rush power hat bei 400W Gesamtleistung nur 300W auf der +12V - nicht gerade umfangreich, für ein 400W NT.
Aber mehr als 400W solltens bei DEM Rechner nun wirklich nicht sein, das wäre übertrieben!

Ein 700W NT brauchts nur, wenn du mindestens 2 Grafikkarten und/oder CPUs betreiben möchtest...


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein 700W NT brauchts nur, wenn du mindestens 2 Grafikkarten und/oder CPUs betreiben möchtest...


So was kommt nicht in Frage. 
Habe nicht wofür.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> man kauft keine leistung auf Pump, wenn du ein fetten Quad und zwei HD5870 oder so kaufen willst, kannst dich ja hier nochmal melden
> 
> Das hier bei deinem System so ein NT empfohlen wird, kann ich nicht verstehen^^
> 
> ...



2 gründe:
1. die 87+ sidn sehr gute netzteile, und ebend halt wirklich was feines für den tower

2. es gibt sie leide rnicht kleiner als 500w


das ich das ganze eingeschränkt habe, auf die tatsache, das des nur sinn macht wenn man später massiv aufrüsten will, .. dahingehend wird so ne empfehlung es sich zumindets mal anzusehen sicher verständlich
ich geb dir aber recht, da es bei ihm so bleibt, tut es das ja auch mit nem kleinen nt
eigenlich schade das es keine 200-450w gold-netzteile gibt :-\


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (20. Februar 2010)

Du hast Corsair total vergessen^^
Ist eine Top Netzteil Marke.


----------



## flosse69 (20. Februar 2010)

Die meisten in meinen Bekanntenkreis haben LC Power,FSC und so weiter, bei manchen steht noch nicht mal ein Hersteller drauf und haben damit keine Probleme..

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Februar 2010)

Das ist auch immer ne Frage wie ein Netzteil gefordert wird. Ein Chinaböller wie LC-Power mag meinet wegen Jahre lang in einem PC werkeln ohne Probleme, aber bau dann mal zum Beispiel eine 4890 ein und übertakte Prozessor und Grafikkarte so wie es hir doch viele machen da gebe ich so einem LC-Power 500 Watt keinen Sommer! Die höheren Temperaturen und die Belastung....einen Sommer das wars!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (20. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das ist auch immer ne Frage wie ein Netzteil gefordert wird. Ein Chinaböller wie LC-Power mag meinet wegen Jahre lang in einem PC werkeln ohne Probleme, aber bau dann mal zum Beispiel eine 4890 ein und übertakte Prozessor und Grafikkarte so wie es hir doch viele machen da gebe ich so einem LC-Power 500 Watt keinen Sommer! Die höheren Temperaturen und die Belastung....einen Sommer das wars!



Definitv meine Meinung
Diese Billig Dinger taugen für PCGHX User reichlich wenig


----------



## poiu (20. Februar 2010)

wenn man  von einem  LC-Power,  die Leistung zu verlangt die der Hersteller drauf Druckt, passiert folgendes ->

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XglUdm25Bxo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XglUdm25Bxo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

und ja Huntkey ist LC-POWER


----------



## usopia (21. Februar 2010)

...hehe köstlich! Kannte ich noch gar nicht, dieses Video. Und schöne Teststation hast du da.

Aber genau so ist das: die Leute haben in ihren max. 150 Watt-Rechnern ein 550er LC-Power verbaut und meinen dann, es wären taugliche Netzteile. Und wenn dann mal wirklich Leistung gefordert wird, gibts den lauten Knall.


----------



## poiu (21. Februar 2010)

> Und schöne Teststation hast du da.



wäre schön wenn das meine wäre^^, ist die von Huntkey Green Star 550 W (LW-6550SG) Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Zumal diese Teststationen weit über 10.000€ kosten, wäre aber nicht schlecht so ein Teil könnte mir im Bekanntenkreis so manche Diskussion ersparen. Was 650 Watt LC-Power gib mal her das testen wir doch gleich...........pufffff! Das beendet jede Diskussion sofort, spart Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2010)

tja, die meisten verstehn es halt nicht, das ein netzteil nunmal kein 3,50€ artikel ist.

schade das einige interessante marken in D so unbekannt sind


----------



## usopia (22. Februar 2010)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ...schade das einige interessante marken in D so unbekannt sind


an welche Marken denkst du da?


----------



## poiu (22. Februar 2010)

ich würde da zB Enhance nennen die gibt es bei un nur von Silverstone, Tagan, Sharkoon usw

beispiel

Enhance ENP-5140GH 400W Review

Silverstone Element ST50EF-PLUS 500W Review

mal sehen was ihm noch einfällt


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Zumal diese Teststationen weit über 10.000€ kosten


Blödsinn!
Das is 'ne Sunmoon SM-268, die kostet gerad mal 2.500$, schau dazu auch mal den entsprechenden Artikel...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß das die PCGH in ihrem Testlabor so eine teure verwenden da habe ich halt 2 und 2 zusammen gezählt und angenommen das dieses Teil genauso viel gekostet hat, aber danke Stefan Payne@ für dein Umfangreiches Wissen solche Leute muss es auch geben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2010)

usopia schrieb:


> an welche Marken denkst du da?



NesteQ, wobei wir hier nicht von einer top-marke sprechen, aber die NTs durchaus gut sind, (ich red nicht von ASM-Dingern), gerade die E²CS X001-Reihe war echt gut.

anderen hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf, aber ich hab neulich noch 2 hersteller/firmennamen gelesen wo ich dachte, hm, da wären tests auch mal interessant 

EDIT
achja, 
der hersteller antec ist zwar nicht unbekannt, das der aber auch netzteile herstellt bzw. vertriebt (weiß nicht ob die selber bauen, nehme an nein)ist den wenigsten klar, das die dinger sogar was taugen wenn man die richtigen nimmt noch weniger leuten


----------



## usopia (23. Februar 2010)

Antec - habe ich sogar eins! Den PC, den es versorgt, hab ich aber komplett meinem Bruder vermacht. Und NesteQ sagt mir natürlich auch was...


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2010)

was für ein zufall das du das NesteQ ansprichst, das E²CS ECS 5001 500W ist auch von Enhance und ähnlich zum CM Silent Pro oder Rush Power


----------



## BinDerKleineMann (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nun endlich meine Versandbestätigung für meine Grafikkarte. Da mein Netzteil schon ca 4 Jahre alt ist und ich auf dem ganzen Netzteil keinen Hersteller finden kann erkunde ich mich mal lieber gleich nach einem eventuell "neuen" Netzteil.

Momentan vorhanden ist ein 550W Netzteil einer unbekannten Marke, welches bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet hat.
Verbaut sind: Q6600 @ 3Ghz und ne 8800 GTS (G92)
Die Grafikkarte wird nun durch eine Saphire 5850 Toxic ausgetauscht.

Irgendwelche empfehlungen?


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

Cooler Master silent pro m500 oder Corsair HX520.


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2010)

also kleinerMann mach mal ein Foto vom NT Aufkleber

sonst ist das CM silent Pro, oder ddie nicht schlecht:

Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M 500W ATX 2.3 (9503) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Cooler Master silent pro m500 oder Corsair HX520.


Warum empfiehlst du ein NT, das vom Hersteller entsorgt wurd und von der Effizienz von vor vor gestern ist?!
Richtig, das HX520 mein ich.

Das Silent Pro M500 schafft bis etwa 80% Auslastung durchaus 80+ Bronze, ist auch nicht so weit von Silber entfernt, nur bei 100% Last brichts auf etwas über 80% ein.


----------



## BinDerKleineMann (23. Februar 2010)

Da ich leider gerade keine Kamera zur hand habe, die Anständige Bilder macht anbei einfach mal die Daten die auf dem Aufkleber stehen...



Input
230V
4A
50Hz
 
Output
+3,3V | 35A
+5V | 40A
+12V1 | 16A
+12V2 | 16A
-12V | 0,5A
-5V | 0,5A
 
Ich hoffe das hilft eventuell xD

*Edit* Ich habe gerade durch Zufälle den Hersteller identifiziert. LC-Power.... Typenbezeichnung des Netzteils: LC6550


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2010)

LC-POWER = Schrott siehe das Video was ich hier paar Seiten vorher gepostet habe


----------



## BinDerKleineMann (23. Februar 2010)

Ich kann nichts dafür  Das war bei dem Rechner dabei den ich mir vor 4 Jahren gekauft habe. Das Netzteil und das Gehäuse sind die einzigen überbleibsel.

Kann man die Netzteile die du gepostet hast als leise bezeichnen? Weil wenn ich schon ne Menge austausche, dann kann der Prozessorlüfter auch gleich mal dran glauben. (Wenn ich mir für den Prozessorlüfter auch noch nen Topic suche verliere ich den überblick xD)


----------



## Ahab (23. Februar 2010)

Das Netzteil von Arctic Cooling ist auf jeden Fall leise. Die anderen beiden würde ich nicht empfehlen. Zu deren Preis gibt es bessere Netzteile.


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2010)

die sind beide OK, das AC ist aber wohl das leiseste.

@Ahab 

wieso nicht, beide sind günstigere varianten bekannter Marken->
 rush ist ein günstigeres Silent Pro und das Aerocool ein billig Cougar


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Februar 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> was für ein zufall das du das NesteQ ansprichst, das E²CS ECS 5001 500W ist auch von Enhance und ähnlich zum CM Silent Pro oder Rush Power



hab leide rnur das 4001  udn mittlerweile festgestellt da smir beim lieferumfang vor gut 2,5 jahren ein zweites pci-e kabel unterschlagen wurde :-\

grrrr


----------



## usopia (25. Februar 2010)

BinDerKleineMann schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts dafür  Das war bei dem Rechner dabei...


ja ja, das kann jeder sagen...


----------



## einsA (25. Februar 2010)

ich würde auf jeden fall auf be-quiet zurückgreifen. ist einfach der beste hersteller.. nie probleme gehabt. aber meinung ist natürlich subjektiv


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2010)

einsa, genau so ist es, gibt genug leute die nie wieder bequiet wollen weils mal probleme mit der einen oder anderen reihe gab.....

tendentiell ist bequiet siche rnicht schlecht, aber es gibt auch bessere hersteller, wobei man dann auch mehr zahlt 

ich würde auch bedenkenlos ququiet kaufen,  habs sogar bei dne billigsten nts von denen getan udn die laufen prima, allerdinsg auch ohen beanspruchung


----------



## usopia (26. Februar 2010)

bin zwar mit meinem be quiet! auch sehr zufrieden aber mir fällt gerade auf, daß ich bei jedem NT-Kauf einen anderen Hersteller genommen habe. Hatte schon Enermax, Antec, Seasonic, mein erstes war irgend ein Noname und jetzt halt das bq.
Das nächste wird aber ziemlich sicher ein Cougar, die machen auf mich einen erstklassigen Eindruck  und ich bin schon ganz heiß auf die neue Serie, die zur Cebit kommen soll.


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

hmm.. cougar is natürlich auch super aber wenn man erstmal nur gute erfahrung hatte mit be-quir kauft man es auch immer wieder.. obwohl n netzteil bei mir alle 10 jahre ma ausgetauscht wird


----------



## NIUBEE (26. Februar 2010)

Finger weg von Xilence Netzteilen. Auch die "rote" Serie.
Meines hat nach nur 12 Monaten den Dienst verweigert.

Wurde jetzt durch ein BeQuite ersetzt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2010)

NIUBEE

1. da skann dir auch bei seasonic passieren

2. wieso schließt du aus einem defekt gleich auf "finger weg"?


das xilence nicht der burner ist wissen wir ja auch alle, aber "finger weg" ist für mich weiterhin eher LC-Power als xilence


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Februar 2010)

Wieso ist das "Corsair" nicht eingetragen???
Sind doch auch super Netzteile.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Februar 2010)

einsA schrieb:


> ich würde auf jeden fall auf be-quiet zurückgreifen. ist einfach der beste hersteller.. nie probleme gehabt. aber meinung ist natürlich subjektiv



So überzeugt von Bequiet war ich mal, nach dem ich mir ein Straigt Power E5 400 Watt geholt habe (mein erstes BQ NT).
Jetzt mit meinem Dark Power Pro P7 650 Watt bin ich abgeneigt, liegt an vielen Gründen. (Pfeifende 12 Volt Schienen bei geinger Auslastung durch meine Fest Platten, Brumelnder Lüfter, Suport der sagt das Nt mit 650 Watt ist überlasstet mit einer GTX 280 und nem Core 2 Duo E 8600 @ 4 Ghz)

Mal sehen wie gut die Enermax MODU87+ Serie ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2010)

laut tests ist das 87+ erste sahne, direkter gegenspielker ist seasonics x-serie wobei die erst ab 650w zu haben sind


----------



## einsA (26. Februar 2010)

ja corsair ist natürlich auch super aber gibts da schon netzteile mit kabelmanagement?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Februar 2010)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> laut tests ist das 87+ erste sahne, direkter gegenspielker ist seasonics x-serie wobei die erst ab 650w zu haben sind



Ich hab mir ein Modu87+ 800 Watt bestellt.
Und ja ich brauche 800 Watt, denn ich will mir bald nen Core i7 (den auch Übertakten) und eine oder vielleicht auch zwei Geforce GTX480 holen.*

*


einsA schrieb:


> ja corsair ist natürlich auch super aber gibts da  schon netzteile mit kabelmanagement?



Ja die HX Serie hat Kabelmanagment.


----------



## kuki122 (27. Februar 2010)

Mein OCZ läuft seit einem jahr ohne jegliche Unterbrechung, musste schon öfters mal Notabschalten wegen Gewittern, und läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag. 

Mit Corsair habe ich ebenfalls positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Corsair 450W + HD5850 + AM3 Sys + 4 HDD´s + 5 Lüfter = Kein Problem  läuft immer noch super 


Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2010)

HX450?
Wäre dann kein wunder. Das zahlt zum besten was man laufen konnte in dem bereich. Leider gibts das nicht mehr.


----------



## usopia (27. Februar 2010)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> ...Jetzt mit meinem Dark Power Pro P7 650 Watt bin ich abgeneigt, liegt an vielen Gründen. (Pfeifende 12 Volt Schienen bei geinger Auslastung durch meine Fest Platten, Brumelnder Lüfter, Suport der sagt das Nt mit 650 Watt ist überlasstet mit einer GTX 280 und nem Core 2 Duo E 8600 @ 4 Ghz)


ich hab schon von einigen usern über Probs mit diesem Modell gelesen, vor allem was das Pfeifen betrifft. Anscheinend habe ich da Glück gehabt mit meinem: kein Pfeifgeräusch, leise wie am ersten Tag, nicht das geringste Problem bis jetzt und ich habe es mittlerweile über zwei Jahre in Betrieb. Die Aussage des Support-MAs ist ja mal ein Armutszeugnis, dem is wohl gerade kein besserer Spruch eingefallen.

Aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde, man ist leider bei keiner Marke vor Problemen sicher.


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2010)

Du hast AXP vergessen!!


----------



## Erzbaron (19. März 2010)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Du hast AXP vergessen!!


 
Was soll mit AXP sein? Keines der aktuell in D. verfügbaren Modelle ist brauchbar ... oder sollte AXP bei den "Finger Weg" Marken rein?

Du musst schon ein paar Worte mehr schreiben ...

edit: ok, das Simple Power 750W ist nicht ganz so mies wie der Rest... aber von einer Empfehlung immernoch weit entfernt ... bis auf das erwähnte 750W Modell ist der Rest einfach nur hoffnungslos veraltet und sinnfrei hochgelabelt ... wobei ich dem 750W Modell auch keine realen 750W zutraue ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2010)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Du hast AXP vergessen!!


Ja, bei den "Finger Weg" Modellen.

Die Teile sind qualitativ nicht besonders toll, von billigstem Müll bis schlecht.


----------



## Kami84 (19. März 2010)

hab n Corsair HX750 günstig bekommen und muss sagen qualität so wie leistung sind erste klasse....


----------



## BinDerKleineMann (26. März 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> also kleinerMann mach mal ein Foto vom NT Aufkleber
> 
> sonst ist das CM silent Pro, oder ddie nicht schlecht:
> 
> ...


 
Hi auch wenns schon ein bischen her ist. Auch wenn das alte Netzteil noch die neue Grafikkarte verkraftet soll nun noch der CUP Kühler und das Netzteil zwecks einer Geräuschminderung ausgetauscht werden.

Das Arctic Cooling ist günstig und scheint Leise und Gut zu sein, aber es hat kein CM. Welches NEtzteil würdet ihr mit CM empfehlen? Leise soll es sein...


----------



## Ahab (26. März 2010)

Cooler Master Silent M Pro 500W.


----------



## DiGiTaT (22. April 2010)

Gut? (SilverStone OP650 650W) => SilverStone  SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration => Bilder von NTZ

Produkt Details [SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration]

PReis liegt bei 65€


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2010)

Hast schon in einem anderen Forum mehrfach gefragt...

Für 65€ ists oK; aber nichts besonderes.


----------



## Gadteman (23. April 2010)

Ich habe letzte Woche mein Xcilence RedWing 700W irgendwas rausgeschmissen und ein echtes Sahnestück eingebaut und bin von der neuen Stille total angetan...
Die ganzen anderen Spielereien mit Lüfter weiterlaufen nach Runterfahren werden am WoEnde in Betrieb genommen.

Ich sag nur  .


----------



## Hadruhne (29. April 2010)

Mein altes BQT p5 420W, wollte ich für mein neues System nicht mehr verwenden.  Heutzutage weis ich darüber , was ich beim Kauf nicht wusste. Es ist ein Chinaböller ohne MOV (Überspannungsschutz). Nur fiel mir das erst Jahre später auf. Aus der Serie sind mir auch 2 abgeraucht. 1 davon hat mein System gleich mit in den Tod gezogen. 

Nun ist es ein Hx520 geworden.


----------



## herethic (8. Juli 2010)

Wie siehst mit NT's von HP aus?


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Juli 2010)

Ein HP Netzteil aus nem Komplettrechner?

Poste mal bitte ein Bild vom Aufkleber mit den Daten ... HP sollte eigentlich recht brauchbare Technik verbauen ...


----------



## bokaJ95 (8. Juli 2010)

wie gut is eigentlich von bequiet des straight power 450w? 
(oder tätet ihr was anderes vorschlagen? unter 70 €) 

is fürn sys mit nem P II x4 und ner hd 5770 oder 5850 
(450w sollten locker reichen)


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Juli 2010)

Die Straight Power sind schon ganz ok ... also kein totaler Crap, leider ist BQ! lange nicht mehr auf nem wirklichem TOP Niveau ... die Serienstreuung ust recht hoch und die Ripple & Noise Werte sind zwar innerhalb der Specs aber weniger ist immer besser ^^

gut und günstig ist zum Beispiel das Sharkoon Rush Power mit 500W, das gibts einmal mit und einmal ohne Kabelmanagement (M Variante mit KM / C Variante ohne KM)

Der große Bruder, das Coolermaster Silent Pro M500 ist auch sehr gut und ansonsten kannst du dir auch die Cougar A Serie anschauen ... 

PS: Ich würd dir ja grad geizhals.at/de Links geben, aber leider ist geizhals grad offline ^^


----------



## herethic (4. August 2010)

Sorry für HP war nix an Bildern oder Infos gibts aber im I-Net(nicht nur Notebook-NT's)

Allerdings fehlt Casecom bei Solalamarken


----------



## Frosdedje (4. August 2010)

> Allerdings fehlt Casecom bei Solalamarken


Dort gehört es niemals hin, sondern soll bei den 
Finger-weg-Marken weiter schmoren.
Wenn ich an diesen Test mit einen 400W Casecom-NT denke,
wo das "Netzteil" fast wie TNT hochgegangen ist..


----------



## herethic (4. August 2010)

Jo ich hab auch gelesen dass sie Müll sein sollen,aber auf ihrer Website präsentieren die ein 80+ NT mit 25A auf den 12V-Schienen.


----------



## soulpain (4. August 2010)

80Plus sagt nichts über Qualitäten wie Sicherheit oder Langlebigkeit aus und 25A muss nicht heißen, dass die auch geliefert werden. 

80Plus sagt nur aus, dass das eingesendete Muster mehr als 80% Effizienz, gute PFC-Werte und 100% der Leistung schafft. Ob das für das finale Produkt auch gilt, wird nicht überprüft. 

80Plus in der Standardausführung ist auch nichts außergewöhnliches mehr. Erinnert ein wenig an die ModXStream, die nicht sonderlich gut waren.


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (7. August 2010)

wäre ganz schön zu sehen
wenn bei einigen herstellern auch kleine typenkürzel dahinter kommen
sehe z.B. mein Intertech Coba Nitrox 750W nicht im bereich finger weg
unter Solala sollte man die Intertech Coba King Netzteile aufführen
und unter Finger weg die Intertech Sinan und FP/CP/SL Serie
somit ertsmal diesen hersteller abgeschlossen^^

die einfacheren Cooler Master netzteile nicht zu empfehlen
FSP sehe ich auch unter gute marken (leider auf dem europäischen markt wenig vertreten)
und eher die FSP OEM serie im Solala Bereich
Raptoxx und LC Power würde ich bei finger weg einstufen
was nützt eim ein 560W Netzteil mit 80Plus Zertifizerung
wenn es nur 23,5 A auf der 12 V Schiene hat?! genauso son unsinn
bei Be Quiet gab es bei mir auch schon schlechte erfahrungen
vor allem im bereich verarbeitung eines 1000W Netzteils, richtig scharfkantiges blech
durchweg kann man das aber nicht behaupten


----------



## david430 (8. August 2010)

was gibts denn so an aerocool auszusetzen? Hab vor, mir das AeroCool V12XT 800W zu kaufen, weil das Kabelmanagement mich mehr überzeugt, als das vom Cougar CM700 und auch ansonsten nen recht soliden eindruck macht. oder täusche ich mich da?

und wenn das nix besonderes ist, sind die hier gut?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a441584.html

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a538647.html

Also ich tendiere derzeit zum SuperFlower, wie ists denn mit der Marke. Man hört da ziemlich viel unterschiedliches... Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir da helfen...


----------



## MecFleih (11. November 2010)

Was sagt Ihr denn zum Corsair VX550W?
http://www.acom-pc.de/product_info....0-264-V---550-Watt---aktive-PFC---Europa.html
Habe mir grade nen neuen PC zusammengestellt und werde eine Gigabyte GTX470SOC  und I5 760 verwenden, ist das Netzteil dafür OK?
Falls nicht, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, allerdings bin ich auf diese Seite begrenzt
ACom PC - Onlineshop | Computer & Notebooks in Berlin -
weil die mir die Kiste zusammenbauen 
Wäre echt klasse wenn mir jemand ein NT empfehlen würde von den Angebotenen. Möchte allerdings in dem Preissegment bleiben, also ca. 75 Euro.
THX


----------



## nervensaege (11. November 2010)

wie siehts mit corsair aus?

zb Corsair CMPSU-550VXEU, 550 Watt (auf empfelung eines versandhändlers mitbestellt . )


----------



## MecFleih (11. November 2010)

Das ist doch das Corsair nach dem ich gefragt habe, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## usopia (12. November 2010)

Das Corsair VX550W ist völlig ok und reicht auch für dein geplantes System locker aus, kannst du also nehmen.


----------



## MecFleih (12. November 2010)

THX
Auffüll.


----------



## MecFleih (12. November 2010)

Was ist denn zu diesem NT zu sagen, laut empfehlung ausm 1.Post sind die Seasonic S12 Serie gut.
Dies ist das Sea Sonic S12II-520Bronze 
 Stromversorgung ( intern ) | ATX12V | 520 Watt | aktive PFC

ACom PC - Onlineshop | Computer & Notebooks in Berlin - Sea Sonic S12II-520Bronze | Stromversorgung ( intern ) | ATX12V | 520 Watt | aktive PFC 2031727

Ist das NT dem Corsair VX550W vorzuziehen? Passt das mit I5 760 und ner GB GTX 470 SOC?
Wobei ich noch erwähnen sollte das ich in 1,5 Jahren evtl ne zweite dazukaufe. Dann könnte es knapp werden, oder?
Warum ich halt so oft frage ist folgendes. Laut einigen Berichten soll das Corsair NT unheimlich laut werden. Kann das jemand bestätigen? 
Wenn dem nicht so ist dann is mir schnuppe was für ein NT, solange es kein NoNamebilligscheiss ist.


----------



## Vaykir (12. November 2010)

Das Seasonic kann ich dir empfehlen. hab ich in meiner alten kiste gehabt das ding (seasonic S12-500). stormwerte absolut im grünen bereich, nix zu meckern gehabt. heutzutage wird ja sogar mit 80 plus zertifizierung geworben.


----------



## usopia (13. November 2010)

> Warum ich halt so oft frage ist folgendes. Laut einigen Berichten soll das Corsair NT unheimlich laut werden. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


Ja, das Corsair scheint etwas lauter zu sein als das Seasonic. Die Frage wäre halt, ob dein System das NT soweit auslastet, daß der Lüfter hochdrehen muß. Bei einer Auslastung von 50 oder 60% wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht viel hören vom NT-Lüfter. Im Zweifel nimmst du einfach das Seasonic, die bauen generell sehr gute NTs.
Allerdings scheint es momentan nicht lieferbar zu sein in deinem Shop?


----------



## Bruce112 (13. November 2010)

ohne den richtigen namen  serie  von den netzteil führt das zu ne fehlkauf 

zb die Super flower  Goldseries sind gut aber die anderen eher schrott


----------



## usopia (14. November 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> ohne den richtigen namen  serie  von den netzteil führt das zu ne fehlkauf
> zb die Super flower  Goldseries sind gut aber die anderen eher schrott


...äh, wie meinen? Es ging um das Seasonic S12II-520 bzw. das Corsair VX 550.


----------



## Philipus II (14. November 2010)

Das S12II ist unter hoher Last lauter als das Corsair.


----------



## Aks-ty (12. März 2011)

Ich hatte 5 Jahre ein Xilence Redwin 600 Watt Gaming edition. Das bis dato super funktionierte ich habs nur ausgetauscht weil der Lüfter kaputt war. Ihr müsst das mal bitte korrigieren da mittlerweile in Xilence Netzteilen Levicom technik steckt,da Xilence Levicom gekauft hat.

MFG


----------

